# Feb '08 Toddlers--it's April!



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Old thread here

Trixie, Molly, and Terran are walking now, Molly quite a bit, so I don't think we can stay in LWAB.

BabyBump is due at the end of the month. Dea is having the first of two insems today hoping for a Christmas baby and othes were talking about when to TTC or the best way to avoid surprises. Krisis is recovering from essure (hope you're feeling better today).

Senara is talking up a storm and starting to show interest in printed language as well. Rosemary is becoming an artist and slgt is looking for suggestions on crayons or other drawing materials.

Um...this really sounds like a bunch of toddlers to me; I don't think we're in infancy any more.....








:


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks for the new thread *NOS*!!

*Dea*







Good luck!







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Here. Nothing new to report, apart from stating, loudly and clearly, that I'm done, done, done, done, done with making babies...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Thank you Helen; I was beginning to feel as though I had killed the thread.







:

Someone care to explain Essure to me? I'm climbing the walls...









Bella and her brother do everything together; They watch The Backyardigans, they read books, they play peek-a-boo (have I mentioned that this is his favorite game? He thinks it's the funniest thing EVER). It's entirely too cute! I really feel as though I have two sets of two rather than a group of four, despite the fact that they're all fairly close in age. In fact, BooBah and Bella are closer in age than Bella and Bear.







Anyway, it's cute. I like it. This is yet another reason that getting pregnant would be an absolute disaster for me; I'd have to have *two* more.







:







I will concede that a teensy, weensy, itsybitsy infinitesimally miniscule bit of me has vague hopes of winning the lottery and settling down with several husbands and lots of help... but more and more, I feel a cold chill in my chest at the thought. The last baby growing up is bittersweet but mostly sweet.

Bear still has diarrhea, but he's only pooped once today and it's already 1:15.







: He also had tears when he cried this morning (not much, but a little) and (most importantly) he finally PEED. He still seems kind of wiped out, but he's not "sick."

I've decided that if BeanBean and Boobah want to let their hair grow (both do) that they'll have to take some responsibility for it. Washing and combing, in particular-- and getting clean. Both are *capable* of washing and combing, but with Bean in particular making it happen has been a chore. I told the two of them in the tub the other day that if I had to argue about it again, they were getting buzz cuts. I just can't tolerate the smell of dirty hair, and being healthy, rambunctious children they usually smell not only of dirty hair but of actual *dirt*. Both immediately understood and acquiesed; We'll see how it goes the next time I ask them to wash their hair. The combing was just as easy,

Bella has been running away with her poopy buns.







Yeesh.

Bean's been analyzing the song "Lemon Tree" today, offering fun quips like, "The lemon must be a very lonely fruit," and "You know, they're not quite *impossible* to eat, you just have to peel them..."









Hm, what else... Bear has not grown another tooth, we're still at six. It doesn't even begin to concern me. What DOES concern me is the incessant grinding. Bean has litterally ground away at least 1/3 of his teeth by now. I don't even know what to do, aside from training him to sleep with a mouth guard before the permanent teeth start to come in. It's really grotesque, the way they all grind their teeth. Any thoughts?

[/color]


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

: OMG we have toddlers now, don't we!! Thanks NOS!

Rynna, Essure is some kind of metal thing that blocks the tubes, sorta tubalish but not as invasive. I'm sure Helen will know more.

O, Krisis







I meant to do that efore,but didn't get around to it. I hope you feel better soon, and that the worst is over.

Um yeah, soon as this wrist bill comes in, next up is Mr Toona for the snip. I totally feel you and Rynna there. I want no more worrying.

Senara crawled into the bathroom today, spotted her bathtub letters and started saying A-E-I! A-E-I! To which we replied, O-U and sometimes Y!

Been working on a cow share and today we get the meat and sort it. Should be fun a couple of mommas on the local AP board are coming to help.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Ah, right. So it wouldn't be a good deal for someone who's allergic to nickel, hm?







:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Well, I have tio confess to showing Terran the first of the Ball-Stick-Bird books yesterday and his eyes definitely lit up as if he understood at least part of how it works.

I was a reading toddler and there was no "teaching" involved, you just couldn't stop me. I don't remember not knowing how to read and assumed my kids would be young readers as well. One of my original reasons for wanting to homeschool was so that my kids could read as soon as they wanted and whatever they wanted whenever they wanted.

Neither of them had any interest at all when they were little. Jeanita learned at six, Chris at seven.

I in no way advocate spending over $200 on books to "teach" a one year old how to read, I just still have the books left from Christopher, think they are excellent, and am trying to hold on to them for Terran.

I also went to starfall dot com and decided...uh, we won't be using it. I didn't like the look on Terran's face. it reminded me too much of how Christopher reacted to a brand new PBS television show about a purple dinosaur named Barney. Just no thanks. We'll do something else. instead.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm done, done, done, done, done with making babies...

I always heard that when you KNOW... you KNOW. I am so afraid of never knowing. I'd really like to be DONE in my head and heart before my body decides I am, iykwim? le sigh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
I was a reading toddler and there was no "teaching" involved, you just couldn't stop me.

I remember wanting and begging my mom to "teach me to read!" as early as I can remember.. I must have been 2-3. I also remember her saying to me, "when you are bigger and go to school, you can learn to read. You are too little right now."







: The same woman who wouldn't "let" me take band or music, because... "well, just because, that's why".







: I felt SO cheated when it came to my education (or lack thereof) I really really really wanted to learn SO MANY things, but was most often met with, "now you don't want to be TOO smart... boys don't like girls that art TOO smart." uh... ok...







: It really is no wonder I choose to UNschool. The kids might say, "BUT YOU NEVER TAUGHT ME TO STAND IN LINE!" But they will never say I didn't LET them learn whatever they wanted. More than anything you hear things like, "but wouldn't you LOVE to play guitar? surely you want to take art lessons? but drama class is FUN!"
Funny how you can't win no matter what.









As far as the toddlerhood status goes. Ember took STEPS for a month, but didn't actually WALK until that little jack-o-lantern tooth popped thru. Now it's her preferred method. So only a couple days really. (says mom who is being dragged kicking and screaming out of LWAB)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I should interject here that learning letters doesn't necessarily translate to reading right away. BooBah knew several of her letters at 14 months and still isn't reading at 4.5. She hasn't been terribly interested, either. Bella knows her letters with more fluency than either of her older siblings did at this age, and unlike her siblings seems hell-bent on reading. She's got two word families she understands and is really working hard on phonics. She's on track to be the earliest actual reader, despite getting off to the slowest start of any of the kiddos. At 14 months, Bella was not walking and was hardly doing anything that could be called talking. Pointing to letters and naming them was waaaaay out of her league-- Bella was an *infant* at this age. It's all complete insanity, though-- they do what they do when they do it, and really don't pay much attention to what we think ought to happen.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

I'm not entirely kicking and screaming, but I am dragging my feet







Though, with the new walking, it does feel like a new chapter has arrived, and I am suddenly peaceful about closing the last one.

As for us, I never in a million years thought that just 2 kids could be a complete family...never...but suddenly, it feels very book-endish. In my own way, I think I am like you, Rynna, where the symmetry of it feels "right" somehow. If we had one more, it would seem off, so then I would think we need a 4th, and there is NO WAY that our marriage could take 2 more pregnancies, babies, and toddlers. I'm not even sure we could survive one. We are "that" couple who truly believe in AP living, but then get cranky and start fighting over the fact that we can't just drop the kids with some stranger any old time and take a night to ourselves without regret.

Plus, Molly and I still co-sleep, with DH in the other room, and it is getting OLD!! I want my hubby to spoon, not my baby. But we can't all 3 fit, and so we are just waiting till it seems "right" to move her. Who knows when that will be.

I just kind of feel that there is nothing more that I want/need from pregnancy or having another baby, and I feel like we are handling what we can handle right now, and anther baby would be rough...too rough.

But I kind of feel like a failure for thinking that, though...Like I am somehow not a very good mother, if I feel that I can only handle 2 well, when I could probably easily have more physically.







Especially with all you supermoms who have 3 and 4 kids, even if they are far apart in age, or with you all who are at 2, but definitely planning more.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Jumping in very quickly - been busy getting ready for our trip to South Africa. We fly tomorrow night







:

I think Hillel is the last walker. He takes steps, but definitly no walking happening just yet - so toddler he is not just yet - but I'm happy enough to be here









I'll pop in occasionally while in SA, although I am hoping for a computer free chunk of time soaking up the sun, sand and air of that most beautiful city, Cape Town or kaapstad


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, left-0handed so it'll be short and messy.

rynna- i'll let you know the nrxt time i see a stockmar/mercurious buy. in fact, o'm tempted to organize one because all you have to do is be a homeschool group and buy like $250? worth of stuiff. i got the block beeswax crayons for lazlo to help him learn how to hold his pencil, and they are yummy!! linnaea prefers markers but she'll use them too, i think the 12 color box was like $8?

also, biology is HUGE for our baby making desires. it's totally like that core reptilian brain telling you to make as many as you can to get those genes passed on! my grandma had eight kids and they are mostly messed up but eaqch of them had at least two kids and really, it's not great for the species as a whole (mopstly drugs and alcohol reaons) but it's great for my grandparent's irish/english genes









yay senara and loetters!! linnaea knows quite a few animals like, she sees our chicken toy and goes "bwock bwock" or a roar for lion or dinosaur. no ;etters yet but she loves reading books and will grab my finger to point to something she wants the word for.

i'm bummed about the lack of balance too, three is just NOT good number for me and 4 is my lucky number (and mine and bear's birthday







)but there is no way i am ever going to have 4. in fact, i think we're going to start a fund for "stopping the red-haired madness!" so that i can afford the essure thing. it kind of freaks me out because my dh so obviously has super sperm that i'm afraid i'll totally be the one person it fails for and have a tubal pregnancy but we can NOT handle 4 (still not quite sure we can handle 3 and the test is actually tomorrow morning at 9 so i _could_ still just be late, like 1-1/2 weeks but maybe, ya know, just maybe?

emily- so sorry about your loss! my dh lost a close friend and my friend lost her uncle, it really seems like a big month for passing on.

julie- your "school" sounds way better than the uh, "real"







thing. i hear you about knowing you're done. my mom had thought i was getting my tubes tied after two and i just wasn't _that_ sure (then she made some comment about having a litter







which is so weird for her because she totally supports kids and all that.... but now, i'm completely and 100000% sure that three is all i can handle and i'm not even sure my mate will be able to handle more than 2 at a time.

teeny- yay cow share!! if i could find anything similar i'd be all over it









ema- i hope your flight goes well! and that you all have a great vacation!!!!

in other news, linnaea has cavities







one in her front tooth and two behind her side teeth. plus they chip super easily, i think she has three missing pieces. i'm feeding her raw cheese and taking my clo and brush9ing her teeth with probiotics and hoping i qualify for state health care because this would wipe out our meager savings plus be super traumatic and i don't want to night wean but i'm considering it. i think the lack of milk has just had her nursing all the time when she's sleeping. i'm also considering the $50 butter oil to try and remineralize them. bleh. and i've been so good about brushing and flossing!







:

OH!! and funny 4/1 joke? i went to ban someone but figured i should enter in my username first to see what happened and then i ended up banning myself anyway! ha!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, so now i'm spotting and freaking out. i still haven't taken a pregnancy test and i guess i could be a week and a half late after two 28 day cycles OR i could totally have an ectopic pregnancy.

i'm going to call the clinic out here even though they said they wouldn't be able to help me out until tomorrow morning.

will update when i can!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
in other news, linnaea has cavities







one in her front tooth and two behind her side teeth. plus they chip super easily, i think she has three missing pieces. i'm feeding her raw cheese and taking my clo and brush9ing her teeth with probiotics and hoping i qualify for state health care because this would wipe out our meager savings plus be super traumatic and i don't want to night wean but i'm considering it. i think the lack of milk has just had her nursing all the time when she's sleeping. i'm also considering the $50 butter oil to try and remineralize them. bleh. and i've been so good about brushing and flossing!







:

Bean has cavities; Interestingly, none of the other kids do. His teeth are also a bit softer than the other kids, and more worn down by grinding. I keep hoping that he'll start losing them (he's 6.5 and while the two lower central incisors wiggle a bit, they're not loose enough to be called 'loose') but no luck so far. It seems that despite getting them on time, he's losing them later. In any case, he's got a total mess in his mouth. As such, I pay attention and have been hypervigilant with my research. I can't begin to afford things like clarified, grass-fed raw organic butter and all that stuff on the "natural cures for cavities" thread (that thread irritates me for so many reasons...), but like I said I've done a lot of reading.

Here's the thing: If a kid as young as Linnea has cavities, it's probably due to a congenital issue rather than anything you did. Yes, things you do/don't do can help/hinder, but the primary cause is probably entirely unrelated to toothbrushing or the lack thereof... or to nightnursing. Some kids have weak enamel, others weak baby teeth. Still others have calcium metabolism abnormalities which can cause tooth issues (this was of great concern when BooBah was small, because she definately metabolizes calcium strangely and we couldn't tell how it was related to her kidney issues). Some are just more prone to the particular bacteria which cause cavities. I guess what I'm saying is, try not to beat yourself up too much.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

*i'm not pregnant*

my test was negative. apparently i'm just two weeks late







thank you thank you thank you!!!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
all that stuff on the "natural cures for cavities" thread (that thread irritates me for so many reasons...), but like I said I've done a lot of reading.

I guess what I'm saying is, try not to beat yourself up too much.









that thread TOTALLY irritated me too







i was like, but, um, surely bacteria have something to do with it? like, ALL the studies haven't been faked by the big bad dental association. though i DO think that diet probably has a lot to do with it.

i guess lazlo had such cavities early and i was convinced i could do better by brushing etc. and i'm just bummed that it didn't really matter. thanks for the hugs.









quite honestly, i'm just so happy right now that i'm NOT PREGNANT!!! that everything seems great


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Carrie!!! Phew!!! I'm glad that things have worked out in the way that you were hoping!

And about the cavities, I'm SURE that it must be to do with what Rynna was talking about, rather than how you have cared for her teeth so far. At this age, it can't be poor dental hygiene. Most kids don't even start dental hygiene yet, so don't blame yourself at all!!!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Hi all!

Things here are really good at the moment. I'm really enjoying teaching my sex ed class. I just finisheed a rotation and will start a new one in 2 weeks. I got the research job too! I've been reading thru all the previous studies I'm replicating and will get started working this week. I'm excited because I will get to find out how some of my previous clints are doing and there are some I still think about! I've been gone from full time for 3.5 years so I haven't seen many of these clients for atleast 4 years! I'm also working with my first VBAC doula client. I really like her, she's got a 10 month old and has no support. I really hope things work out well for her!! Well, enough about me! James is great, he's changing all the time, like daily!! I really love this age! He also loves reading and often brings me books and signs want, want, want!! He's starting to make animal sounds and that's adorable. Grace was talking quite a bit at this age so it's a little weird to me that he's not but I know it's just his normal. So, he eats like you wouldn't believe. He eats more than Grace, not just sometimes, at every meal. He's not a big baby at all, where is all this food going!?!? Is there any reason I should be concerned about this? I sort of am but I can't pin point why, I think it's partly because of my own habit of over eating so I'm sensitive. James and Grace are playing together so well these days, it's very cute!

Family planning- I always thought I wanted 4, but I'm leaning more towards 3 now. I love the end of pregnancy and giving birth and having a newborn.....but it's just so much work! I am getting some time to myself and I'm loving it, I didn't get this after having Grace so it's been 3.5 years since I could just kind of do my own thing and not have to worry about everyone. James is such an easy kid! I think I will look at our next baby as the last but keep my options open for a while just in case. I think I'll do an IUD after the next baby and after 5ish years and a feeling of certainty DH will get a vasectomy. That's the plan at least!







Am I alone? I still haven't gotten my fertility back. No period and very little variation in CM. I'm kind of hoping it returns in the next few months because I know we want another one and I'd like ot have time to get my cylce straightened out so when we're ready, we're ready! But I do kind of like not worrying or having to do anything to prevent!









Emily, I don't think it's a sign of being a bad mom at all, quite the opposite in fact! I think it just means you know your limits and you are setting them and doing what's best for your whole family so you can be the best mom possible to Ben and Molly.

Carrie. YAY!!! I'm so happy for you! I hope you don't have to worry about that again until you are ready for it!!

I also decided this week that I am for sure homeschooling. It's been a hard decision because I'd really like to go back to school and become a midwife and that will be hard while schooling and having kids at home. Oh well, it will all work out somehow and I feel like homeschooling is right for us. I think there are a few of us here that are or are planning on homeschooling in some form.

Sorry for the long ramble about myself. I







you all!

Also, how do you floss a baby's teeth? I don't even floss Grace's, am I a bad dental hygiene mom?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Congrats on not being pregnant!







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
I still haven't gotten my fertility back. No period and very little variation in CM.

I won't insult anyone by speaking to this... but I'm kind of curious as to the average return of fertility, post-childbirth.

Quote:

I also decided this week that I am for sure homeschooling. It's been a hard decision because I'd really like to go back to school and become a midwife and that will be hard while schooling and having kids at home. Oh well, it will all work out somehow and I feel like homeschooling is right for us. I think there are a few of us here that are or are planning on homeschooling in some form.








: I've also decided that I'm going back to school. I don't know what to study first, but eventually I'd like to do medical research. I've got to sort out this allergy business.







I think midwifery would be fantastic as well. I'll probably start looking at these things when Bear's nine or ten, mostly because I need Mike to work. Then again, it may be sooner if the kids are reliable on their own for a few hours. I don't know. We'll see.









Quote:

Also, how do you floss a baby's teeth? I don't even floss Grace's, am I a bad dental hygiene mom?








Quickly and ineffectively, in my experience.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Well done Carrie









Rynna, essure is contraindicated for nickel sensitivities- but there's questions over whether nickel is one of my sensitivities or not: given that I react to buttons on jeans and watch batteries, cadmium is definitely in there too- or instead, and we were testing anyhow to confirm the latex allergy. As far as fertility goes, I think there's four variants:
1) Secondary infertility, probably more common than anyone realises.
2) Speedy return of menses and full fertility
3) Lengthy absense of menses and full fertility (I reckon that about 40% of breastfeeding mothers get a year off.)
4) Speedy return of menses with a shortened luteal phase or an increased tendency to miscarriage.

Julie, for me it was the combination of the string of miscarriages and not being able to lie down at the end of pregnancy that did it for me- up until the searing agony of SPD set in, I'd had gone for #5 quite happily, but this feels right.

OK, talk to me about reading toddlers. You mean actually trying to teach a 1yo to read, not just reading to them, right? Why? Does it work? and so on. Rynna, Skye is very close to making the click of reading, and that scares me somewhat: I think she and Bella are fairly close in age, aren't they? Both my boys were reading at 5, but they didn't have three bedtime stories a night every night either.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow I misseed you guys totally last month. Been busy with real life and not on MDC as much.

Avraham Tzvi is still very much a baby, but I'll jump to toddlers with you guys. So is mine the only one not standing or walking? We're not even to pulling up yet







But he's getting there and the physical theropy is helping. For once I wish I didn't have the last kid to do everything. OK, vent over.

I think I heard a bye bye the other day, but I havne't heard it sine so I'm not sure.

Other than that, we're all great. Everyone is off for Pesach vacation, and the girls are in a little backyard camp. I'm still watching babies (including my own







).

Oh, and teeth he does have. At least 8 of them. My kids do everything last, but they do get teeth.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelEve14* 
Wow I misseed you guys totally last month. Been busy with real life and not on MDC as much.

Avraham Tzvi is still very much a baby, but I'll jump to toddlers with you guys. So is mine the only one not standing or walking? We're not even to pulling up yet







But he's getting there and the physical theropy is helping. For once I wish I didn't have the last kid to do everything. OK, vent over.

I think I heard a bye bye the other day, but I havne't heard it sine so I'm not sure.

Other than that, we're all great. Everyone is off for Pesach vacation, and the girls are in a little backyard camp. I'm still watching babies (including my own







).

Oh, and teeth he does have. At least 8 of them. My kids do everything last, but they do get teeth.


*hugs* If it's any consolation Steven is walking, has a full set of teeth, weighs 27 lbs and is 30 in tall and is still very very much a baby. He doesn't self feed at all. My oldest was using a spoon on his own at this point. He doesn't say any words. He just learned how to wave bye. He's just a walking baby instead of a toddler to me. Very different from Austin.

Maybe Avraham is going to be one of those kids that just does it one day and takes off running across the room!!

Had my second session of counseling yesterday. I don't know what its doing for me at this point, but I hope soon I'll start seeing/feeling a marked difference.

OK weird TMI question/story.

DH and I were in bed DTD and my face started tingling and going numb and I was all dizzy and then started hysterical crying and laughing all at once. Now (haha funny) this isn't normal for me and it didn't feel good like Oing. I really scared DH and this morning I'm still feeling headachy from it. Whats your take? (PG test this morning was - and period is due this week or next)


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
Whats your take? (PG test this morning was - and period is due this week or next)

My first thought was: are you on any kind of new(ish) medication? Even vitamins?


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
for me it was the combination of the string of miscarriages and not being able to lie down at the end of pregnancy that did it for me- up until the searing agony of SPD set in

See and I even try to conjure up the memories of just how bad it was this last go around to be pg. I honestly didn't do CRAP for a year (or more) had a really hard time walking (hips) the pg related carpal tunnel went on and on it hurt SO BAD and made doing much of anything with my hands & arms an impossibility. DH was a rotton pg partner, I was under so much stress and THEN my water broke at 31 weeks and having to deliver in a hospital.







:
Not to mention the multiple miscarriages I've endured... a couple of them 2nd trimester losses.








Ok, I'm officially insane.
I think I want more babies because it's honestly the only thing I feel like I can do that gives me worth on this planet.







When I'm taking care of the babes... all is right with the world, in spite of the world crumbling around me. Surely that is a biological thing... I'm not sure it's one I want to fight, because honestly, I can't think of anything else I'd rather do.







I don't want a career or to garden w/out the kids or go out and party with my friends or anything that people talk about when they talk about what they do w/out their kids. I enjoy sharing my bed, even though I complain. Heck, I even lost a bunch of friends because I insist on having my kids with me at BURNING MAN.
Obviously my kids will grow up and move away someday... so is this something I should work on?







: Is there something wrong with me that I live without goals or dreams?







: That all I want to do is share experiences with and watch my babes grow and learn and become people? I mean, even THAT doesn't always turn out... look at dd#1. As a person, I don't even like who she turned out to be very much.







But she has every right to be whoever she wants to be, and it doesn't stop me from wanting to see it again.
It's definitely biological, because other peoples kids (or caretaking them for $) is SO not up my alley.








For the record... I don't think my life is over if I don't get to have another baby... I just don't feel "done" -and I find that weird. My life is one huge contradiction.









PS: Does anyone here garden besides Carrie and want me to send them some seeds? I have PLENTY that won't get used! (Teeny?- I know you garden... do you need seeds?)


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
My first thought was: are you on any kind of new(ish) medication? Even vitamins?

None whatsoever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
PS: Does anyone here garden besides Carrie and want me to send them some seeds? I have PLENTY that won't get used! (Teeny?- I know you garden... do you need seeds?)

I have a gorgeous garden going this year (My first







) and I would love, love, LOVE some seeds even if not for this year around!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Rynna, essure is contraindicated for nickel sensitivities- but there's questions over whether nickel is one of my sensitivities or not: given that I react to buttons on jeans and watch batteries, cadmium is definitely in there too- or instead, and we were testing anyhow to confirm the latex allergy.

Yeah, I'm definately allergic to nickel. I can't hold a ring of keys for more than twenty minutes without breaking out, belt buckles around here are ugly because I cover them in masking tape, and I usually wear something between jeans and my skin so that the metal doesn't touch me. My watches (when I wore them) all had stickers on the back, and I had to wear a bandaid under the buckle as well. I'd probably think of it as a real PITA if I hadn't been dealing with it for so long... but these days it's second nature. Only Bean and Bear have had this reaction by the way-- overall buckles on either of them will cause hives if they touch the skin. This makes me wonder if it's not so much an allergy as it is a sensitivity to oxidizing substances and thus related somehow to the G-6-PD deficiency that both boys inherited from me. I know, nothing at all to do with birth control.









Quote:

As far as fertility goes, I think there's four variants:
1) Secondary infertility, probably more common than anyone realises.
2) Speedy return of menses and full fertility
3) Lengthy absense of menses and full fertility (I reckon that about 40% of breastfeeding mothers get a year off.)
4) Speedy return of menses with a shortened luteal phase or an increased tendency to miscarriage.
Interesting.

Quote:

OK, talk to me about reading toddlers. You mean actually trying to teach a 1yo to read, not just reading to them, right? Why? Does it work? and so on. Rynna, Skye is very close to making the click of reading, and that scares me somewhat: I think she and Bella are fairly close in age, aren't they? Both my boys were reading at 5, but they didn't have three bedtime stories a night every night either.
A toddler who is going to read will learn to read regardless of whether or not they are taught. A toddler who is not going to learn to read will not learn to read regardless of how much effort you put into it. With a great deal of effort, I think it's probably possible to knock a year or so off of a child's natural "learn to read" time, but not too much more.

When I was about 22 months old, my mother read a "What your two year old should be doing" article which said that I ought to be able to make a tower of ten blocks. She didn't know whether or not I could do this because there were no blocks in our home. To be clear, apparently I could do everything else in the article and had been for some time, but this block business bothered my mother, so she bought a set of wooden alphabet blocks for my birthday and asked me to stack them. I stacked five and decided it was boring; I wanted to know about those letters painted on the blocks. "Hey, it's an A!" I said, excited. "No, that's a P." A few hours later, I recognized all of my letters by sight. Three days later, I had the sounds connected to the letters and was building small words. A week after my second birthday, I was reading. A month later, I was reading comfortably and confidently on a second grade level, and by the time I was three I could read anything put in front of me that had been written for children.

How much teaching was involved? I directed that, and as I said I got a few hours. It couldn't have been much more even if either of us had wanted it that way; I had a 14 month old brother and my mother was pregnant with my sister when I turned 2. It was not the world's most conducive, enriching environment if you take my meaning. Still, all the king's horses and all the king's men couldn't stop me from learning to read. Conversely, had I not been there they couldn't have made me read, either.

Can toddlers read? Absolutely. Should they be encouraged? Sure, why not? Should we teach them to read? Eh... why bother? Treat it as you would anything else. If your child loves flowers, help him name them by color and type. If they love blowing bubbles, blow bubbles. If they love to read, read. It's a good deal. At this age, though, there's absolutely no point in trying to teach them to read based on your own desires. At best it's a waste of time, and at worst it's detrimental to a great many things.

(That'd all be my personal experience & opinions there.)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RachelEve14* 
]Avraham Tzvi is still very much a baby, but I'll jump to toddlers with you guys. So is mine the only one not standing or walking? We're not even to pulling up yet







But he's getting there and the physical theropy is helping. For once I wish I didn't have the last kid to do everything. OK, vent over.

Bella wasn't walking at this age; She was crawling, but not all that much. We don't have a ton of furniture for pulling up, but I know that she wouldn't even wlk holding hands.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
DH and I were in bed DTD and my face started tingling and going numb and I was all dizzy and then started hysterical crying and laughing all at once. Now (haha funny) this isn't normal for me and it didn't feel good like Oing. I really scared DH and this morning I'm still feeling headachy from it. Whats your take? (PG test this morning was - and period is due this week or next)

If it was me, personally, I'd get to a doctor ASAP. That just screams "Weird sh*&" to me and I'd be keen to have it all checked out. Then again, I'm somewhat paranoid and I hate doctors a lot less than many crunchies.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
IPS: Does anyone here garden besides Carrie and want me to send them some seeds? I have PLENTY that won't get used! (Teeny?- I know you garden... do you need seeds?)

I've been growing bulbs on the windowsills. I'd love to try some other container plants, so if you've got seeds for anything even potentially amenable, we'd love another project around here. Have I mentioned that we're between science and history classes right now, and about to finish language arts, too?







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Julie, I wasn't clear. Maybe the reason you don't feel done is cos you aren't done.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mommy2Austin* 
I have a gorgeous garden going this year (My first







) and I would love, love, LOVE some seeds even if not for this year around!!

have anything particular on the wish list? Seems like you could grow just about anything there!!! I'd love that!







: and pm me your address!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'd love to try some other container plants, so if you've got seeds for anything even potentially amenable, we'd love another project around here.

pm an address, and they are on their way!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Julie, I wasn't clear. Maybe the reason you don't feel done is cos you aren't done.









That would probably be my epitaph, if someone is mean enough to put me in the ground: "But I'm not DONE YET!"









Seriously... the only way I know I'm done with anything is when I have lost all interest... and in SO MANY THINGS... I'm just not done.







: My crazy bucket list ends every entry with: "with my kids".







At least it doesn't end each entry with: "while pregnant".









Ember LOVES toddling. She suddenly has more confidence and bravery than I ever saw out of the four-legged, no-toothed version.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Oh, Carrie, what a relief!!!!







:







:







:







:







:

Thinking about you and insem #2 today, Dea.
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Hi all!

Also, how do you floss a baby's teeth? I don't even floss Grace's, am I a bad dental hygiene mom?

Pretty much the same way I do my own, and since I have advanced periodontal diseas I have the wide floss (dental tape) in the house anyway. It's more suitable for the wide spaces between ds's teeth than dd's regular floss and it's much more comfortable for him.

He only has eight teeth and four of them aren't in all the way, so I doubt if flossing is going to prevent any cavities at this point, it's just a good habit to get into and he likes it so it's sort of a reward for an extra good brushing session but not something I'd make an issue about right now.

I should preface all of my dental hygeine posts with the disclaimer that I have PTSD about dd's teeth. She had a similar story to Linnaea's, but it was not detected as early.

Please don't ask me to be reasonable. I probably saw the cavities at about 14 months but everyone brushed me off and said to "flick it away with your fingernail" until she was 2 1/2 and her poor little teeth had rotted down to nubbins, at which point I became the weird abusive mother who refused to wean on the spot when I was told and singlehandedly invented a weird theory about "nursing on demand" as an excuse for not replacing one or two "breastfeeds" with a bottle full of water every day to make sure there werre no more "breastfeeds" by her appointment next week. I wasn't very smart, either, or I would have known how to get free formula and juice from WIC and not rotted my kids teeth out with "breastfeeds" in the first place.










That's why i bookmarked this:

Poopycocky! Nightweaning isn't going to help!

before Terran and Linnaea even had heads, much less teeth, and am probably going to have a dentist check Terran out long before any sane person qould consider it necessary.

ITA with Rynna; no need for guilt, just be glad you caught it this early and found someone who would take you seriously. dd's were so bad we had to get CHDP to pay for it, ergo all the ignorance and condescencion.

bbl; haven't read all of today's posts; morning screen time may be a thing of the past, but i'm thinking of everyone!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Julie, I wasn't clear. Maybe the reason you don't feel done is cos you aren't done.

:Yeah:

My computer froze right after I typed up a long-winded post comparing Terran to Ember's as-yet-unconcieved younger sibling. Here comes dd needing to use the Win98 machine in the living room and I'm late to work so let me just say that the difference between 40 and 45 fertilitywise is HUGE! I lurk on the TTC over 40 thread enough to know you're already there and to tell you to listen to those womyn because Terran wouldn't be here without them.

You sound so much like me.

I wouldn't trade Terran for a career, relationship,night out on the town with the girls or any of that crap I'm supposed to want.I whine plenty about what people think of me and how much it hurts that my big kids don't respect me but my son is worth that and a whole lot more.

I almost lost him. I almost waited too long. I almost didn't try.

If DH isn't on board with you...well, you know you can PM me, 'kay?








:


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 

If DH isn't on board with you...well, you know you can PM me, 'kay?








:

oh don't i know it!







however, he's as on board as he ever gets about anything, iykwim.









Ember has decided that SITTING in the shopping cart is for BABIES...
STANDING in the cart is much MUCH funner for toddlers.







:


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Hey Julie, got seeds for anything that is shade tolerant? I am going to try a teeny garden this year, but with no single space that gets full sun, I don't feel like I have a lot of choices. Maybe lettuce or broccoli? I don't know much yet about gardening, though, so if you know of partial shade tolerant veggies, let me know! We get partial sun, but definitely not full.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
Hey Julie, got seeds for anything that is shade tolerant?

pm me your addy again, i'll see what i can find!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Ember has decided that SITTING in the shopping cart is for BABIES...
STANDING in the cart is much MUCH funner for toddlers.







:

Car carts and double/triple/quad carts. It's easier to strap the kiddo into the other seats, because a lot of them have five point harnesses. Bella and Bear always go into the 'extra' seats in the triples at WallyWorld, while BooBah sits in the "baby seat." (Not for much longer-- that gir's got thighs!







) If Bella or Bear is in the "baby seat," they can get out. BooBah can, too, but she won't do it while the thing's in motion.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

If it was me, personally, I'd get to a doctor ASAP. That just screams "Weird sh*&" to me and I'd be keen to have it all checked out. Then again, I'm somewhat paranoid and I hate doctors a lot less than many crunchies.











I'm alright now so I'm going to hold off on the doctor, but if it happens again I definitely will be beating down his door to find out whats going on.

I'm still not completely unconvinced I'm pregnant. I won't know til the red lady shows.

On a serious note...we had to Baker Act my MIL today. She's "joked" about killing herself (yes I definitely know its something you never should joke about) in the past or said it when life got difficult, but the last few months (with the divorce on) it's escalated so much that my SIL came over and told us how worried she was and what was going on. We confronted MIL and gave her the option to seek counseling on her own or we'd have to call the Sheriff's office and have them come evaluate her and she flat out refused. She was so apathetic about it we had to make the call. So she's in an institution in another county/town and we're waiting to see what happens. Prayers are greatly appreciated.

It also freaking figures that I changed my counseling appt. from this monday to the 13th because of money and not thinking it was a big deal to push it back a week. Now I'm wishing I hadn't because my emotions are running the gambit.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Sarah Lynne







As someone who has been detained for mental health issues, you did the right thing. I know she may not be able to see it yet, though.

Any chance your counsellor can see you early?


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HELLOOOOOO!
I have a toddler! Crazy! CRAZY!

Happy Birthday Emily! I've been remembering that since the other thread and through 2 pages of this one...

NOS I heart you!

I had insem #2 today, and it was uneventful, really unceremonious, so weird. I may have the makings of a baby in me and it was all so clinical. Weird. DH and I make sure we DTD, so we can always think that it was the act of love that conceived our baby, not just me in a bright white room, getting intimate with a speculum and a long flexible needle. Okay, TMI, I know.

My brother is in town with his wife and son who's about 6 weeks younger than Trixie. It's really amazing how my little nephew and Trixie have this fascinating connection. They've met each other a couple times in the past year, and yet they are drawn to each other, really concerned with each others well being. Tonight Trixie was overtired and fell over and just melted and Liam (my nephew) came over and was so concerned about her, he wasn't crying he just watched her face. It was sweet. He can concern all over his dear little face. Trixie's been the same to him, granted she's affectionate and loves all of her little friends, but she's moreso with him. Perhaps they get the vibe from us that they have a special relationship, but to see it happening is really amazing. They had a bath together tonight and Trixie spent part of it washing his back. She's such a little mother. I love it.

Also in Trixie news, my little gummy smiled baby is sprouting the teefies, all over! Looks like there are 3 on top starting to poke through and 2 on the bottom. ALL AT ONCE! And we've only had about 3 nights of interrupted sleep, other than that, it's been okay.

So all of this talk of family planning. I think it's really fascinating to see the other side of the coin, if you will. People often ask me how many kids I want, then their eyes get all big when I say 3 or 4. But that's how I feel right now, more if I could, but that's my official number. Personally I would like an odd number, but I like things in odd numbers, we'll see about children though, they're not things. I figure overall, that when I feel that my family is done, I'll stop. I don't feel that it is now. I kinda envy Rynna and Helen that they feel that. How does that feel, to be content with that? Are you satisfied? Or is it dreading another baby stage? When the time comes for me, I hope I'm motivated by my heart rather than my head to be finished building my family. (does that make sense?)

Well I've written a book, haven't I?

Oh gardeners.... I wish I had the skills... but I can't even grow jade plants. Can you give me hints on that? (indoor...) And I would love to have an herb garden too. Hmmm fresh basil. Nothing's better!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I do feel dread at the thought of another baby, and a cold fear. I also feel content with the "doneness." With the first baby, every new milestone is exciting because you've never been through it. For me, the second baby's milestones were exiting because they happened so differently from the first. #3 was terribly exciting because she did everything sooooo slowly that it was a HUGE deal for everyone when she finally hit them. By rights, Bear ought to be the least exciting in every respect, but I find myself absolutely eager for him to grow and tickled when he hits a new milestone and evidences actual growth... because it's one less thing that I have to worry about ever again! He walks now... I will never again have to worry about a mostly-crawling baby in a public place!! Woohoo! Each of his milestones represents a milestone for *me* as well-- it's one step closer to freedom, to the light at the end of the tunnel.

(Disclaimer: Of course I love my kids. Don't get your knickers in a twist about me hating the baby stage or anything stupid like that. Don't start ranting about how I'm pushing my kids to grow up too quickly so that I can be independant of them, etc, etc, and so forth. Self-righteous bitchiness pisses me off, and I'm not in the mood for it today.)

I have no idea how to explain gardening. I love gardening, I've always been drawn to it despite never having had good opportunities to garden out of doors. I'm really good at growing things, particularly when I have access to the resources I need. My mother, on the other hand, can kill any plant merely by looking at it.







I mean she killed a spider plant once, and those things are given to five year olds because they're impervious.







Not a clue how she does it.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Oh Sarah Lynne







As someone who has been detained for mental health issues, you did the right thing. I know she may not be able to see it yet, though.

Any chance your counsellor can see you early?

Their office isn't opened until monday and I don't feel right calling in as an emergency. I'll be ok. If things seem crazy come Monday I'll call and reschedule. Money or no money.

I'm more worried about what this is doing to my SIL. We let her have some alone time with her mom after we talked to her (MIL) and evidently MIL said she doesn't care what SIL thinks or feels about it, that it was her (MIL) issue and she wasn't going willingly. MIL had no care for what her thoughts and actions were doing to her family (SIL most of all, who is very co-dependent with her mom.) Its all very sad and uncertain right now, but hopefully she'll get the help she needs.

One of the hardest things for me was when I realized that I never even sat down and prayed for my mom...but after the talk with MIL I was in my SIL bedroom on my knees for a good 15 minutes praying as hard as I could. I'm still trying to process that tidbit in my mind.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm seeing it differently to Rynna, partly because I've been out the other side of the baby years once and she's never had the freedom of just having big kids. I feel full, content, like things couldn't get better. There's a little bit of sadness that goes with watching River grow so big and independent, but I love this age every bit as much as I hate parenting babies. Yes, we're having a hard time in some ways: Isaac remains a handful and Alex is heading into the bit before he becomes a young man, but it's nice. I can see what my life is going to look like as we grow older together, and I can see where I can find a space for the me-ness of me to resurface.

Does that answer the question at all? I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you, btw







:







:

Sarah Lynne, you're in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi mamas!! Sorry I've been fairly MIA, school/life/etc. Always subbed/rdg though.

I can't believe we're in the TODDLER group. That's so GROWN UP! Yet every day Robin proves herself to be a total toddler with her silly games and constant babbling and walking all over the place. It's great. Me and DH are going on our first DATE next Wed night to a concert!! I've never been away from Robin at bedtime so this is totally







: for me.

As for the next baby -- oh man, I think about this constantly. And I think if I didn't have a major hurdle to jump in grad school in about a year, we'd seriously consider ttc in August when Robin is 18 months old. But because I have these huge tests I have to take and pass in fall 2010, I can't let myself have a newborn around before then. So our plan is to start ttc next Feb around Robin's 2nd birthday and then have that 2nd kiddo arrive in late fall/early winter 2010-2011. So close to a 3 year gap.

I obsess about this constantly even though it's a year away. Yet we've had some close calls with a condom and I end up being like NOOOO!!!! I really love the relative freedom I'm enjoying right now!

After that, I think we do want a 3rd though (again) it depends on my grad school schedule. We might have #3 closer to #2 so we're done with the baby stuff before I start a job that could be more like full time (I really, really don't want to do daycare with an infant, but I don't know if I can squeeze out all the babies I want before I'm done with my dissertation and still finish the diss and maintain sanity). So I think the 3rd will either be really close to #2, or there will be a bigger gap, or #3 won't happen.

I really want 3, so we'll see. If we have a girl next it might be tempting to be done. But I REALLY DO WANT 3!!









Then? SNIP!!!! DH is completely on board for a vasectomy.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

hey ladies! finally got done reading thru march...I've not been able to get much computer time lately. Last time I posted emily had just got her 1000 and we were discussing nightweaning a little bit. And wow so much has been going on since then!!

I am so glad someone brought up nightweaning. I have been considering it for the last oh probably month or so. I don't think I will actually be doing it for awhile but it was nice to know I wasn't the only one considering it







Once it gets warm enough to sleep downstairs, though, we will be moving Jackson to his own room down there and I will be going down there when he wakes at night to nurse him. I am not really sure how this is going to work out but we will see. I am hoping he will sleep some longer stretches but I realize it may not happen that way







I love having J in our room but dh wants to start the transition to his own room and I am ok with trying now, but if it's not working out I will either be sleeping downstairs a whole lot or mving J back upstairs. Of course dh is also after me to start weaning altogether, but that is a whole nother ball game







maybe I will get into it later









let's see what else I can remember...

alfie kohn : I did not know he had a parenting book. I have read lots of his articles, mainly stuff related to teaching (grades, homework, testing, praise in the classroom) and what he said really resonated with me as far as that goes. maybe I will check out that book.

Like terran, Jackson loves eating when we give him bites from our hands







He is not into eating as much in the high chair, hates bibs. He's my little snacker!

Dea, I am holding my breath for you and a christmas baby









Teeny, hope your wrist is healing well!

Emily, I am sincerely sorry for your losses and glad you have fun at the wedding!

Sarah Lynne, I just wanted to say marriage trouble sucks and I hope you can work through everything

I am sure there are some big things I Am missing but that's about all I can remember atm.

family planning: dh would be fine with just one but I really want at least 2, maybe 3 so we will most likely have one more







I want to start ttc next summer (when Jackson is about 2 1/2), I would start when he turns 2 but dh really does NOT want a xmas baby and I also don't want #2 's b-day too close to Jackson's so we will probably wait until June/July







I also have several friends who are planning to ttc around the same time







so it will be fun!

Jackson is definitely moving into toddlerhood so I am excited to move up to this forum







I am going to try to be around more because I like you guys! Although what with trying to get my yard under control, starting a playgroup in my neighborhood (any advice on that btw?? I am totally winging it), attempting to start a babysitting biz, keeping my jewelry biz going and helping my friend w/ her wedding we shall see. I do always read though, and think of you all at random times, even if I don't get a chance to post.

ps. Rachel, I have a friend of a friend who's ds didn't walk until 18mo. One day he stood up and walked across the room...


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 

Emily, I don't think it's a sign of being a bad mom at all, quite the opposite in fact! I think it just means you know your limits and you are setting them and doing what's best for your whole family so you can be the best mom possible to Ben and Molly.
?

Sarah, meant to say yesterday, thanks for this







. I "know" that whatever number is right for each family is just that...right. So I "know" I don't need to feel bad about feeling like 2 is my limit...but it's just weird, because I never thought we would stop at 2, but since the day Molly has been born, we have both felt done. And I am having to accept that part of that feeling is that I just don't feel capable of handling more.









Sarah, also meant to say, CONGRATS on the homeschool decision. That's a big one! I don't know if that is where I am headed, but I have several close friends here who homeschool, and it is SO right for them, just as I am sure it will be for you!

Dea, thanks for the birthday wish!!! You are so cute...remembering it for so many days







. I appreciate it, and I also appreciate all the well wishes from all of you all on Facebook who sent me a birthday message. With MDC and Facebook in my life now, I think this is the biggest number of birthday wishes that I have ever gotten! Also, so glad the the insem went well, and I hope this is it for you!!! And that was a great idea for you and your DH to make sure to DTD as well, so that the memory doesn't have to be so clinical.

SarahLynne: praying for you, your family, your SIL and your MIL. Some day hopefully this will all be a distant memory, and you can enjoy knowing that you took action when action needed to be taken, even though it was rough on all involved!

Rynna, it cracks me up that you added your disclaimer...as if anyone who has been in this group long enough could DARE to think that you do anything but adore your children!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
Rynna, it cracks me up that you added your disclaimer...as if anyone who has been in this group long enough could DARE to think that you do anything but adore your children!!

I could explain this, but then... no, I can't explain it at all. I have to be all cryptic and stuff.







: Where's the secret super spy smilie?


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

ok, so I am wondering what are your toddler's favorite snacks?
Jackson loves -

crackers/dry cereal of any kind - I found out today he loves spicy sweet chili doritos







: and he really likes teething biscuits but I don't give him those very often because they are so messy and he will try to cram the whole thing in his mouth at once.
fruits - especially banana (I peel it down and let him take bites), apples and pears (I bite off the skin and then let him take bites) He can't chew the skin on things yet so he will tend to spit them out








raw vegis - lately red pepper and cucumber (peeled) have been good. I wish I could do carrots because I love carrots! He likes avocado but it is sooo messy!
cheese

I guess I feel like I am always giving him the same things and I also want some more ideas for easy, non-messy things for snacks.

I am ok with messiness at mealtimes (when he is at his highchair) but for snacks and really for most of the food he eats he will is a super-snacker who takes a bite or two and them is off to play again.

I supposed to be doing my mom duties now (read:cleaning







) but I am procrastinating...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I've started making Trixie little sandwiches for snacks. I'll take a pita and open it up and spread it when cream cheese or peanut butter and close it up and cut it into inch square pieces and let her munch. She likes them and they're pretty mess free. We also (the royal we, but I really love) canned beans rinsed off. Yumm! Also fruit, veg, blah blah blah that boring stuff. Cheese sticks cut into pieces.

Hmm what else.

Oh boring ideas, what does everyone else love?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

My kids argue over edamame.







Bella and Bear in particular, they can't get enough. Also peas-- canned, frozen, fresh, whatever. They LOVE peas, and brocolli. Pretty much anything green and vaguely round. I haven't tried brussels sprouts yet. My kids love veggies.







:


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Molly loves one thing...and one thing only...cream cheese. She would eat a brick of it straight if I would give it to her







. She will tolerate several other things, but is way more picky than Ben ever was, so working on balanced nutrition with her has been hard. But some of it is that she is inconsistent from day to day and will occasionally eat large quantities of things she refused the day before, so I take that as a good sign that she will eventually eat a greater variety someday.

Cheryl: thanks for the great update! And as for the playgroup, my advice would be to keep it simple. If you are open to it becoming whatever shape it will eventually take, I think you will be happier than if you form a very specific idea of a playgroup in your mind, and try to make it fit exactly. With kids our LO's ages, needs of both parents and children are different every single playdate...sometimes it's all about commiserating together...sometimes the kids play well and it's about social development...sometimes it's just nice to have something to do on a weekday...whatever. Good luck!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Rynna, I'd actually like you to speak to fertility a little if you would, even a pm if you'd be more comfortable and have extra time...and I know you have loads of that right!?!







It's something I've been thinking about a lot but I'm not really seeing strong correlations though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
As far as fertility goes, I think there's four variants:
1) Secondary infertility, probably more common than anyone realises.
2) Speedy return of menses and full fertility
3) Lengthy absense of menses and full fertility (I reckon that about 40% of breastfeeding mothers get a year off.)
4) Speedy return of menses with a shortened luteal phase or an increased tendency to miscarriage.

This is interesting Helen. After Grace I would say I was a combo of 3 and 4. Menses didn't return until 10 months pp and then I had a short luteal phase for many months. Now here I am 14 months out nothing so I hope this time I'm just #3!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
OK, talk to me about reading toddlers. You mean actually trying to teach a 1yo to read, not just reading to them, right? Why? Does it work? and so on. Rynna, Skye is very close to making the click of reading, and that scares me somewhat: I think she and Bella are fairly close in age, aren't they? Both my boys were reading at 5, but they didn't have three bedtime stories a night every night either.

I don't know about everyone else but I just meant reading to them. Grace likes to read to me but she basically just recites the story back to me. She does know all the letters and their sounds but we aren't putting anything together yet. James isn't really even talking yet so no reading for him!

Sarah Lynne,







Just remember if you are empty, you have nothing to give others. Take care of yourself.







Also, the dizzy, laughing, crying sounds like a pregnancy or really big O for me. I sometimes get weird almost itching in my ears too. So I guess I'm outing myself out as a freak! I guess if you feel like something is wrong or off I'd get it checked out. Otherwise, I'd chalk it up to having a lot of emotion trying to get out with an O.

DH and I were in bed DTD and my face started tingling and going numb and I was all dizzy and then started hysterical crying and laughing all at once. Now (haha funny) this isn't normal for me and it didn't feel good like Oing. I really scared DH and this morning I'm still feeling headachy from it. Whats your take? (PG test this morning was - and period is due this week or next)[/QUOTE]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
I think I want more babies because it's honestly the only thing I feel like I can do that gives me worth on this planet.







When I'm taking care of the babes... all is right with the world, in spite of the world crumbling around me. Surely that is a biological thing... I'm not sure it's one I want to fight, because honestly, I can't think of anything else I'd rather do.







I don't want a career or to garden w/out the kids or go out and party with my friends or anything that people talk about when they talk about what they do w/out their kids. I enjoy sharing my bed, even though I complain. Heck, I even lost a bunch of friends because I insist on having my kids with me at BURNING MAN.









I'm sorry you feel this way, I can imagine you doing so many amazing things wonderfully!!









Emily, I can kind of identify, I thought I wanted at least 4 kids. Now I'm really leaning towards just one more. I love the end of pregnancy, birth, and early postpartum and want to do it more but I can't see the long term of having more kids anymore. It's weird and kind of surprises me. I've thought of being a gestational surrogate but I don't know if it's something I could do. I know I couldn't be a traditional surrogate. My sister has talked to me about donating eggs to her and I initially said of course but after actually thinking about it I just can't. Anyway.....I just got way off topic, sorry!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well it happened again (sans face tingling) while sitting in the reception area at the facility my MIL was in (she came home today and she's happily on meds and looking for a counselor! She said she really didn't realize how depressed she was and that she was very proud of us sticking to our guns and making such an adult decision regardless of the consequences to us, which at this point are none because she's happy.) I'm thinking its a panic attack. I'm still not sure why I had one with DH that night, but I felt the same way and it took about 30 minutes to completely stop this time (although I didn't lose control like I did here at home. I was close to it, but I didn't.) So I'm definitely bringing it up at my next counseling session.

I'm still waiting on AF to show. I had my period February 6 and then March 6 and so I'm sitting here waiting to start...I wish I could remember when my January period was...two tests the last 2 days were negative which could be too early to tell, but who knows. We'll find out soon enough.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Sarah Lynne, I agree, with this extra info, it sounds like a panic attack.







. You have just had so, so much going on these last few months. I'm really glad that things are good with your MIL. That's wonderful that she's feeling better already, that was fast!

I'm frustrated that it's supposed to snow tomorrow. I have a Friend's of Iowa Midwives meeting to go to in Des Moines! (







Lauren, she's a head honcho!) I also want to go in early and do something by myself. Any ideas? I usually go to a bookstore and I may do that, but I'd like other ideas. I need some friends!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well AF showed last night so now I know its not pregnancy induced Panic Attacks. Now to figure out whats causing them....


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

*Re: snacks*
This is something I have trouble with, too, figuring out healthy, simple snacks to keep around. Here's what we stick to around here:

macaroni or spirals with pasta sauce or just olive oil
peas (will eat a ton if in the right mood)
green beans
asparagus (just the tips, but she ADORES it)
crackers - graham or ritz
cheerios or puffs
gerber yogurt blobs (I know, I know, but she loves them and they're so easy!)
sliced strawberries, pears, slivers of green apple (fruit is iffy, sometimes she rejects it if its cold -- she hates bananas)
cheese - omg she LOVES cheese, shredded or small slices/chunks
tortilla/pita and hummus
cookies (occasionally, but she loves them)
mashed potatoes or cut up french fries

That's what we've got so far. I'll be glad when she's got the teeth for more raw veggies like carrots. We've tried but she doesn't like brussel sprouts (more for me!).

*
Re: fertility*
I got my period back at 8 mo pp and only now think it's more or less returned to its usual pattern of O around day 15 and a normal luteal phase. It's hard to pinpoint without temping and I get about 5 days of serious EWCM around O which also makes it tricky, but the length is stabilizing and I can tell there's distinct hormonal shifts going on. Since we don't plan to ttc for another year it will at least be nice to only have to use condoms for part of the time now!

I'm going to a baby shower this afternoon with Robin if the weather holds (TOO MUCH F%*#ing SNOW!!!!).

Anyone else's baby turning into a little pouter? Robin sticks her lip out so far I could sit on it!


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 

Anyone else's baby turning into a little pouter? Robin sticks her lip out so far I could sit on it!









! Molly does this too. She is generally quite good-natured, but when she wants to be dramatic...phew...watch out! Lauren, hope both you and Sarah made it to your meeting this weekend!

Also, about Molly...she is currently ADDICTED to me. She will only let anyone else hold her if I am completely out of sight. If she can see me at all, I have to hold her, or she will throw a big old fit. It's "cute" in the way that I know that she loves me and I am trying to focus on the strong attachment...but it's also exhausting!

Sarah Lynne: I agree with the panic attack thing. I have battled this in the past, and its funny how one can come on in a totally unexpected situation...the time that it happens is not necessarily related at all to what is causing you the extra anxiety. Glad you at least answered the AF question, and I hope things start calming down for you soon. And I'm glad your MIL is in a better place, too.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

House looks like a tornado hit (luckily the real thing is rare around here).
Must clean.
Have to finish cleaning up from sugaring.
Need to set up a light on the garden starts.
Endless laundry waiting before we leave to take care of my mom.
Huge, huge, huge deadlines for work, and i'm off most of the week (see previous line).
And R learned how to climb out of her crib tonight.

it's all little stuff, but boy o boy do i want a vacation. just for an hour.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Nothing says "rocking Sunday night" like cleaning your 1-yr-old's poop out of the bathtub! It's great...really...try it...I just did.uke


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Hey mamas! I got caught up on the thread, yay!

I'm feeling better - still hurt like the dickens every so often, but I think tomorrow I'll be putting away the Vicodin for good. Mmm, Vicodin. I love that drug, but it's no good when I'm supposed to be parenting!

I definitely didn't feel Done having kids, but now that I am I'm getting more and more okay with the idea. We'd originally planned on having 4 (because having 3 didn't seem like a good idea, we wanted an even number!) and then after my horrid pregnancy we just wanted two. Well 1 works. Now Toby won't be able to get away with anything, bwahahaha.

I'm glad that we have all different types of babies/toddlers here. I was getting worried about Toby, but now I see that he's not the only non-walker/non-talker. Phew! He's got all 4 molars coming in at the same time and it's murder. I finally tried those Hyland teething tablets though and they seem to help when it gets really bad.

Toby doesn't like to ride in the shopping cart either, he'd MUCH rather be held. He's gotten very mad at me when I can't pick him up because I'm hurting. I didn't even know 14 month olds could whine.

I really wish it would warm up and QUIT SNOWING - I would love to start going to the park every day or at least doing something to get us out of this horrid apartment. We get to move in June and I am so hoping we can find something with a yard so I can garden! Our apartment is south-facing and there's other buildings all around us, so we get very very little sun. It's been a killer.

Toby basically eats everything, but for snacking purposes I usually give him a granola bar, or a teething biscuit. He used to love rice cakes but won't touch them anymore. Mostly he just sees whatever I'm snacking on and has to have that, so it's anyone's guess what he'll eat on any given day. Tonight we were having pizza for dinner and he leaned over to my plate and grabbed my slice and shoved the whole thing in his mouth as far as it would go. Ooookay.

I haven't cleaned my house since the non-surgery so I better get going on that. Geh. I kind of just want to throw everything away and start over again, you know?


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Oh, you guys have given me a bunch of ideas!
Little sandwiches sound great...I have only done grilled cheese and although J loves cheese for some reason he doesn't eat grilled cheese. So I will have to try some cream cheese, jelly, maybe some kind of "nut" butter... and some pitas or tortillas instead of bread.
Maybe cooking up some extra vegis at dinner will give me some extra options.
Rynna, I am so glad you mentioned edamame, it is our new favorite movie snack instead of popcorn and J loves it







:
Emily, Jackson will do the same thing where one day he will eat a bunch of something and then he will refuse it for awhile. I think it is a totally normal toddler thing to do







And thanks for the advice on the playgroup... basically all I want to do is meet/get together with the other moms in my neighborhood, and getting our babies/toddlers together to play seemed like a good excuse







I have lived in this house for 2 years now and still don't really know many people in my neighborhood.

oh yes, fertility... I like your "categories" Helen. Before my first ppaf, I had no cramping, no warning, but in Feb I had some weird cramping about a week before af showed, and then in March I was "late" (as in af did not come in 4-5 weeks when I expected) and again I had the weird cramping a little over a week before af showed. I was not sure what it could be but now I am wondering if I am just super-sensitive to ovulation now and my luteal phase is super short. I haven't been checking my cervix or cm at all so I'm not sure if I'm right or not...

on reading, I read to J whenever he wants to and almost always before bed. He does like books but he is much more interested in turning pages and opening/closing them than in actually reading them.

Sarah Lynne,







on the panic attacks.

Krisis, welcome







and I have to say J doesn't ride well in the shopping cart either.. he will constantly try to climb out. So he rides in the ergo. And he wants whatever I am eating too (hence the spicy sweet chili doritos...) And vicodin? never did a thing for me







but I am glad it works for you and I hope you are healing well!

slgt sounds like you are super busy







J had recently become a super climber too. He hasn't figured out the crib yet but he will climb on the chairs and then the table







: I've seen him trying to climb up the bookcase, etc.

It is supposed to be in the 70s tomorrow after snowing Friday and Saturday so I am stoked about cleaning out the garage. And once i get a shovel I need to turn my garden. Oh, busy spring!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Stuff I feed Ember: quesadilla, cubed cheese/string cheese, chopped cooked: carrot, apple, sweet potato, other fruits, other veg., raisins, dried fruits of all kinds, pasta of all kinds with sauces of all kinds... actually, as I started typing what she eats, I realized she eats just about everything if she's hungry! She even loves home made purple sauerkraut!







eggs, boiled OR scrambled, cooked beans, frozen peas, whole grain crackers, nut butters... she's not a huge meat eater these days, but she will eat bacon... she loves bacon.







so I try to have plenty of other protein sources around and "train" dh to give her balanced snacks if he ends up with that duty somehow (since her snacks ARE her meals... all day long) She eats whatever we are having on top of it all.

She has recently shown interest in drawing, writing, coloring...








We were in the hot springs yesterday and she had so much fun... little water baby for sure.









We have good weather this week, so hopefully you mamas won't see me much!







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Stuff I feed Ember: quesadilla, cubed cheese/string cheese,

Man, all of that is so out for Bear. I'm pretty damned sure he's got an allergy to dairy as well as nuts, eggs, and potentially soy and wheat.







: We'll be looking in to skin testing for him, but he's SO much happier when he's not being exposed to those foods and he's not sick. The trouble is, it's all in the air here in a big way and his siblings love to feed him. I'm still trying to figure out whether or not we'll be able to feed everyone if our entire family has to go egg, nut, and dairy free. We may be completely screwed. Today the bigger kids had shells and cheese for lunch. Bear only got about two shells, but he went from being calm and mellow to being clingy and sad, and his rash reappeared within minutes. His voice is hoarse (you'd think that he'd been crying nonstop for days... or that he's coughing/wheezing) and he's got diarrhea after several days of no/normal-formed poop. Holy hell am I depressed. Intellectually, I recognize the extreme and acute nature of his reactions as potentially anaphalactic, and that's absolutely terrifying. I keep saying, "He's not there right now, and I can get to an ER in moments, and I know with absolute certainty what ambulance response time is like around here (having called them on more than one occasion to deal with Mike's pre-dawn hypoglycemic episodes)" but it doesn't negate the feeling that I ought to be carrying an EpiPen for the littlest man, and the deep, nagging fears involved.

What do poor people do when they have kids with severe food allergies? And what on earth will I do if he's allergic to soy?! There's soy oil in Neocate, for crying out loud-- and I've never heard of a kid who was allergic to Neocate who didn't end up on a feeding tube "eating" an even more expensive amino acid slurry.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Rynna, I'd actually like you to speak to fertility a little if you would, even a pm if you'd be more comfortable and have extra time...and I know you have loads of that right!?!







It's something I've been thinking about a lot but I'm not really seeing strong correlations though.

I started answering this here, and then I realized that the post was going to be like, a page and a half long... so I cut it out and pasted it into my blog instead. PM me for the URL, which I am happy to share but cannot post here, and be aware of the following if you choose to read beyond the post about fertility: A) I am and have been insane. B) I have strong opinions, and favor writing as self-expression-- what you see isn't always the full story. C) I'm willing to clarify but not to justify anything you find there-- feel free to ask questions, but if you're just out to cry, "How could you!" know that I'll try to find a polite way to tell you where to shove it only because I consider most of you ladies friends-- usually, I just tell them where to shove it with no effort at politeness.







D) I swear like a sailor. Actually, I've met quite a few sailors and I swear more than any of them.







In fact, I think I once wrote an entire blog post on my use of certain... er... colorful metaphors.









Quote:

Emily, I can kind of identify, I thought I wanted at least 4 kids. Now I'm really leaning towards just one more. I love the end of pregnancy, birth, and early postpartum and want to do it more but I can't see the long term of having more kids anymore. It's weird and kind of surprises me. I've thought of being a gestational surrogate but I don't know if it's something I could do. I know I couldn't be a traditional surrogate. My sister has talked to me about donating eggs to her and I initially said of course but after actually thinking about it I just can't. Anyway.....I just got way off topic, sorry!
I'd love to be an egg donor. Seriously, that would be the most perfect reconciliation for me-- I'd be able to get my tubes tied without a second thought if I was donating eggs. That said, while I'm ridiculously smart (objectively) and probably pretty enough, most people don't want fat or even chubby donors. It's rather a pity, as my fatness isn't actually genetic as much as it is environmental (and I have four slim children to prove it-- slim children who will in all likelihood grow up to be slim adults). Of course I'd want to know that the kid was going to be raised by reasonable human beings and such, and I'd love updates and pictures, but beyond that I'd be very content to have my genes 'out there' in more ways.

Does that make me weird? If I was a guy, I'd be slimmer and I'd no doubt be doing the known donor thing. Seriously.







Of course, I'd have to reconcile that with the whole fertility issue in a whole different way-- a guy who has his tubes snipped loses the option of sharing genetic material.







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
Nothing says "rocking Sunday night" like cleaning your 1-yr-old's poop out of the bathtub! It's great...really...try it...I just did.uke









I shouldn't laugh, but my first thought was, "At least she's not digging it out of carpeting or trying to figure out the best way to get it out of a matress..."







: Poop in the bathtub? Heck, that's practically the toilet!







(For the record, I clean poop out of the bathtub at least three times a week. At *least*.







)


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Im sorry Im feeling jokey today, but Rynna, you asked how do poor people handle food allergies and then talked about being an egg donor... I think you have your answer! (LOL! j/k). Seriously, I don't know how folks do it.

Lovetobemama, my favorite quote from DSS and DSD's younger years: "Leah! Jessie pooped in the tub! AND SHE"S PLAYING WITH IT!!" I stepped out for maybe seconds when DSS screamed this - he had scrambled up to the edge of the tub with a look of horror on his face. We've certainly been there.

Nara is sleeping part of the night in her crib. I think she would have stayed in the crib for lon ger last night, but her coughing bothered us and Mr Toona brought her in. She seems to cough while lying down. Its wierd bc when I was a kid, I coughed at night (don't know how early that started) alot and it didn't stop until aftermy tonsils were out. She hasn't been coughing during the day, just some snot that appears to be associated with teething.

She has got down this little sing-song "plee-eeeease" with the sign for it when she really wants something, usually food. Her walking just suddenly gots loads better and Ithink she adds new words constantly. Now is the time I must watch my mouth. She also says "poop" when she's pooped (not that it isn't obvious, but she gets it).


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Nighttime coughing, especially when it's exclusive to nighttime, is a symptom of asthma. It only gets worse if it's not controlled.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Nighttime coughing, especially when it's exclusive to nighttime, is a symptom of asthma. It only gets worse if it's not controlled.

Hmm. I will keep watching her. It's justwierd because I coiughed constantly at night for years and never had asthma.







: I should take note. Does it make any difference that it seems to stop when we bring her in with us?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Many people with mild asthma have no symptoms aside from nighttime coughing. That said, if hers disappears when you bring her in with you, there are three likely causes: 1) The attention cough. Some kids pout, some whimper, some talk, some cough. So she could be "calling" you. 2) There's something different, allergen-wise, between your room and hers. Does her room have carpeting, while yours has a hard floor? Perhaps her sheets are washed more/less often, or in different detergent? 3) The air is dryer in her room than it is in yours, in which case a cool mist humidifier will solve the problem entirely for you.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Salt Pheonix: Love the hot springs pics! Oh I'm so jealous. I spent a year in NM and loved the springs there. Would love to take my girls and DH to some. They are budding water babies too!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Teeny, I'd keep a close eye and add a humidifier. FWIW, Isaac's asthma was always better when tucked up in bed with us, because cold air is one of his triggers...

I'm premenstrual and turning into a weepy, gibbering, self-pitying pile of poo again. I'm fed up with hormones, I tell you







It's also five minutes since I finally lured River into bed, and I'm knackered.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

oh Helen, me too... although I am pretty sure it's not pms (I just had af last week)







: I feel like my friends hate me and dh doesn't want to talk to me. Anyway, just wanted to commiserate a little with you and I really hope you feel better soon! And since I think I forgot to earlier, congratulations on buying a house! We bought our house 2 years ago and while right now we wish we had gone with something smaller/cheaper it is still all worth it


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Thankyou! It's getting very very stressful- we had a hiccup with the paperwork and had to get the mortgage reoffered.







Hopefully we're going to be able to complete next week, though.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Something's up with Robin and I don't know what, maybe you guys can help.

Over the past few days she's had several (1-2/day, compared to her 1 every other day) poopy diapers that are runny/watery and smelly (very strong stinky vinegar-y smell). She's been super gassy/burpy. Her appetite is off, she's eating less solids (usually she is happy with almost anything, lately she's been spitting out old favorites) and nursing more. She's been cranky and fussy. Her napping is pretty good and her nighttime rest is good. She's hydrated between juice and breastmilk - diapers are plenty heavy.

???? Just superbad teething? (seems unlike past teething episodes and I can't see any new teeth but what does that prove) Intestinal virus (no vomiting, doesn't seem bad enough really)? HELP!


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Many people with mild asthma have no symptoms aside from nighttime coughing. That said, if hers disappears when you bring her in with you, there are three likely causes: 1) The attention cough. Some kids pout, some whimper, some talk, some cough. So she could be "calling" you. 2) There's something different, allergen-wise, between your room and hers. Does her room have carpeting, while yours has a hard floor? Perhaps her sheets are washed more/less often, or in different detergent? 3) The air is dryer in her room than it is in yours, in which case a cool mist humidifier will solve the problem entirely for you.

I will definitely keep watch for a while. I don't think its attention, she usually will cry if it gets to it. Maybe I did have asthsma as a kid? Is it the sort of thing one outgrows? Who knows. No carpeting in either room (just a rug in ours). We wash everything about the same, but that room does get less activity. We do have the changing table/diaper pail in there. But the pail is usually closed. Thanks Rynna for your advice, you are quite the guru!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Teeny, I'd keep a close eye and add a humidifier. FWIW, Isaac's asthma was always better when tucked up in bed with us, because cold air is one of his triggers...

I'm premenstrual and turning into a weepy, gibbering, self-pitying pile of poo again. I'm fed up with hormones, I tell you







It's also five minutes since I finally lured River into bed, and I'm knackered.

Guess I will bust out the humidifier. Could be that it's a colder temp thing. Mr Toona seems to think so.







for your premenstrual self. Boy I know days like that.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firecat* 
oh Helen, me too... although I am pretty sure it's not pms (I just had af last week)







: I feel like my friends hate me and dh doesn't want to talk to me. Anyway, just wanted to commiserate a little with you and I really hope you feel better soon! And since I think I forgot to earlier, congratulations on buying a house! We bought our house 2 years ago and while right now we wish we had gone with something smaller/cheaper it is still all worth it

















we love you, firecat!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Something's up with Robin and I don't know what, maybe you guys can help.

Over the past few days she's had several (1-2/day, compared to her 1 every other day) poopy diapers that are runny/watery and smelly (very strong stinky vinegar-y smell). She's been super gassy/burpy. Her appetite is off, she's eating less solids (usually she is happy with almost anything, lately she's been spitting out old favorites) and nursing more. She's been cranky and fussy. Her napping is pretty good and her nighttime rest is good. She's hydrated between juice and breastmilk - diapers are plenty heavy.

???? Just superbad teething? (seems unlike past teething episodes and I can't see any new teeth but what does that prove) Intestinal virus (no vomiting, doesn't seem bad enough really)? HELP!


I'd say it's more than teething, esp withrefusing solids. DD seem to prefer some solids to chew on while teething. What it is, I just don't know. I bet someone wiser than me would have a suggestion.

This kid is wierd. She saw me taking cod liver oil and said pleeee-eeease, so I gave her a wee bit. Then she got mad at me because I didn't give her more. I hope her tastes stay this exotic throughout toddler hood.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
I will definitely keep watch for a while. I don't think its attention, she usually will cry if it gets to it. Maybe I did have asthsma as a kid? Is it the sort of thing one outgrows?

Many do; Sometimes kids just wheeze because their bronchial tubes aren't big enough, and as they grow it gets easier.

Quote:

Guess I will bust out the humidifier. Could be that it's a colder temp thing. Mr Toona seems to think so.








for your premenstrual self. Boy I know days like that.










Quote:

I'd say it's more than teething, esp withrefusing solids. DD seem to prefer some solids to chew on while teething. What it is, I just don't know. I bet someone wiser than me would have a suggestion.
Me too. I'd start with the diet-- it really could be anything. If she's not running a fever or acting sick, it's more likely to be something she's eating (or something that you're eating) than anything else. Has anything changed?

Quote:

This kid is wierd. She saw me taking cod liver oil and said pleeee-eeease, so I gave her a wee bit. Then she got mad at me because I didn't give her more. I hope her tastes stay this exotic throughout toddler hood.








Kids are so weird.







I think sometimes they choose to like things just to spite us and mess with our heads.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Lauren, I also lean toward either something she ate, or a weird teething situation. You never know when the teething will hurt...my kids seem worse when they are still weeks away from an actual tooth breakthrough. They will chew and drool like crazy and be cranky, then be perfect for another month, then the teeth will come.
But it could be tummy-trouble too. Did she eat anything new lately?

Helen, can't wait till the house is good and settled for you. It's always so stressful to be in times of transition like this.

Teeny, glad she eats so creatively! Molly is still giving me a run for my money on what she will try. Maybe I should break out the cod liver oil!


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I initially thought diet, too, but she's had these gross poops now 4 days in a row and I can't think of a thing we're eating that she hasn't had before.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

If she hasn't eaten anything new, I'd lean towards teething. Eli was kinda of off a few weeks ago- meals were torture because he was refusing to eat just about everything, diapers were way more stinky, and he would go from happy to total crab in seconds. A couple weeks went by and he pushed through a couple teeth. New he's eating again, except veggies-we are on a current strike of all things veggie, and the diapers have straightened out.

Eating-Eli eats pretty much everything-except most all veggies right now. Frustrating but I'm sure it's a phase. He and I had lucnh with my parents on saturday at a mexican place. Eli grabbed a chip from the basket and proceeded to dip it in salsa. He never really tired to eat it. I think it was more a look what I can do thing. I was prepared to snatch it so there were no choking incidents in the booth if he took a big bite out of it.

Eli has slept through the night two nights in row. Knock on wood it continues.

I go to the dr today. Cross your fingers maybe this baby will be even closer to making her debut.

*Helen* Good luck with the house. It can be such a pain, but you'll love it once it's over!!


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Ok, I have to admit, Toby's diapers are just like that. And he has 4 out of 5 poopy diapers. It drives me nuts. I was worried I have been feeding him something bad but we haven't changed his diet at all. I think it's teething for him because all four freaking molars are RIGHT THERE taunting me. Only one has actually broken through. And DH took the diaper bag (accidentally) in the car today, leaving me without teething tablets. AHHH!!!

I'm kind of bummed. All of my friends (okay, 9 out of 10 of my friends) are pregnant. And 8 of them are having girls. I know sterilizing was the only way to make sure I would be safe and not die, but man I would have loved to have a little girl. Or a little boy again. Not picky. SIGH.

Then again, thinking of those 4 diapers and the amount of whining I'm dealing with daily ... maybe I'll be okay just holding their babies


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I'm kind of bummed. All of my friends (okay, 9 out of 10 of my friends) are pregnant. And 8 of them are having girls. I know sterilizing was the only way to make sure I would be safe and not die, but man I would have loved to have a little girl. Or a little boy again. Not picky. SIGH.

)









:

I can relate.


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

subbing


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
... maybe I'll be okay just holding their babies









Now THIS I can totally relate to! And is actually part of why I think I might feel done with 2. Both my sister and SIL are going to be trying for babies again in the next couple of years, and I really want to be able to be there for those future nieces and/or nephews. If I have another, I won't get to be "Auntie Em" to any of the other babies that are probably coming into my life in the next few years.
But the joy is that I will just get to freely cuddle, and then go home and get a good night's sleep...ahhh...sounds lovely!!


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

It's still a mystery what her tummy issue is/was. Yesterday she broke her daily-disgusting-diaper cycle. I hope this means whatever this is, it's going away! Thank goodness for breastfeeding, though. If she'd been weaned I think her refusal to eat would have been much scarier.

She's still off in terms of solids eating but I hope that will change. Mostly she's refusing cheese (which is like her favorite) and cold fruit (which she has always been iffy on, anyway). She ate a whole plate of asparagus the other day, so that was reassuring. But mostly she's been eating ritz crackers







.

I can't get my finger in there to feel for molars but for now that feels like the best explanation.

She's doing this ADORABLE dancing now where she marches and spins -- !!!























I think we're going to go on a hike/walk today. I'm so stir crazy!!!


----------



## birthmommom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey mamas,
so i finally got my subbing set up to the correct email so I can try to catch up and keep up. I miss all my mams even though some of us are on Facebook.

Well Henry is home again with a tummy bug. He is having horrible runny, awful smelling diarrhea. We are only giving him toast, though dh gave him a cereal bar and I am not so sure he was ready for that, owell. He is sleeping now.
He threw up at school yesterday, seeing that was kinda scary as a mom. I felt so bad for my little doodle.

He is trying to get all 4 molars at once..FUN! He has half of one poking through but the other 3 are just super swollen. He seems to only life soft foods like canned fruit, cereal bars, applesauce, and chicken nuggets. o well it should end soon.

He is walking all over, has been walking for about a month! now he is climbing. he does the stairs well, and we are learning how to go down the correct way. He chatters all the time and I think he is trying to say ball. He says Thank you and uh oh. I need to get a video of him "reading" super cute!

Babybump...i am glad to see you are almost due!

sorry to hear about sick babies! Henry has a dairy allergy. i am planning on having him tested for the top 8 soon. His iron levels are getting better, so that is good. His ear tubes are working wonders and he has been sleeping well at night, now getting him to go to bed is another story.

Well gotta call in and see if they need me at the daycare...look forward to catching up!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi mamas!!

it's so funny but i seem to have a problem with checking into toddlers, i keep going to lwab! though linnaea is definitely a toddler, and i couldn't find anything relevant in the lwab forum.

linnaea pulled a chair over onto herself the other day and got a huge fat lip, luckily she didn't break any teeth. she's so cute, we'll hand her things and tell her to go bring them to daddy, or mama, or bubba, or grandpa and off she trots









lauren- o glad to hear that robin's poo resolved, linnaea had some funky stinky stuff the other day and i'm not sure why. teething could definitely have been it.

heather- i can't believe you are getting so close!! i'm so crazy, now i'm thinking that having two close together would be awesome!

i just read this crazy thread about the copper iud enhancing pms and depression and i REALLY think that is why i've been so crazy! i feel so much better now that i've taken it out, and we'll see how it is if i get pms or not, but it is a weird coincidence.

okay, sorry i don't have more, hi to firecat and krisis and gena and emily and nos, and rynna and helen and allyn and EVERYONE! our weather is so nice right now that i'm just gardening like a maniac and trying to stay off the internet. ha!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have only three words to say: I love redheads.







:

More later.







:


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Happy Easter to those who celebrate.

I'm really regretting putting in my two cents in the reading toddlers discussion or even if I hadn't been able to keep my trap shut, did I REALLY have to show Terran his brother's old Ball-Stick-Bird books? He was such a nice, NORMAL child and now I'm afraid I've messed that all up and could wind up back in the world of gifted and talented kids.

Rynna...?? .HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

Of course all small children are gifted and talented and weird in different ways. Terran was one of our earlier talkers but he's nowhere near having the tongue and lip co-ordination to name the letters of the alphabet the way Senara does and my experience with the big kids leads me to believe that Bean will slow down by 7th grade and won't be devouring curricula like jelly beans forever.

*Sarah Lynne* I was having problems with panic attacks after Chris ran away and at the beginning of this pregnancy and they are no fun at all! My naturopath was much more helpful tjhan my MD, but somehow just having a diagnosis and knowing that I wasn't going to drop dead with no warning leaning my quadropldegic client stranded until the next caregiver showed up for the next shift made it so much easier to deal with.

*Carrie* the internet will be here on rainy days and sick days; go enjoy your garden and these magical days of rebirth, renewal, and ressurrection!

*Heather (BabyBump)* it's getting close now! I'm so excited for you (but glad it's not me; I didn't realize how important CLW was to me until our weaning scare).

*Lauren[./B] is everything all resolved with Robin's tummy? Probiotics worked almost instantly on Terran's runny yellow smelly poo. He had the 24 hour flu for a WEEK before I figured that one out....um....I mean posted to get advice on what to do.








:

Krisis I hope you're feeling better, both physically and spiritually, and I remember some of the other mamas here discussing essure earlier in the game so I'm sure your reports are appreciated. I try to make a point of not whining about being unpartnered, but family planning decisions are so difficult that I do sometimes wish that I could just leave it up to chance. There are many advantages to Toby being your one and only, and now that the deciding is done you can get on with the enjoying.

Emily I am an only child so I'll never get to have any neices or nephews, but I do relate to what you said about being an aunt and I do look forward to being an unofficial auntie and adopted gramma and filling my house with children again.

Stephen, the teemager I was tutoring during my pregnancy, called yesterday and he's on Facebook!

Allyn it's always great to hear from you and I hope Henry gets those molars through soon. We're working on them too, but one side is further along than the other and since I don't have any molars of my own, I'm actually really excited about how much easier eating is going to be when they're all the way in. Right now I chew up whole nuts and "baby bird" them to Terran (WAY too slowly for his taste, lol) and I'm looking forward to a role reversal.









Teeny i know you're here and i look forward to a nice long "visit" with you when your wrist is all healed.

Firecat and Helen







on the PMS

Julie I LOVE Sagan's observations on the holiday and have been quoting her incessantly. Now I REALLY want to unschool Terran.

I'm sure I forgot someone but I need to get off the fool machine now.








:*


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Rynna...?? .HELP!!!!!!!!!!!

Of course all small children are gifted and talented and weird in different ways. Terran was one of our earlier talkers but he's nowhere near having the tongue and lip co-ordination to name the letters of the alphabet the way Senara does and my experience with the big kids leads me to believe that Bean will slow down by 7th grade and won't be devouring curricula like jelly beans forever.

All children are gifts, all children have talents, but not all children are gifted. Hate to have to come out and say it that way, but it is so. Now on to it: Bear talks a lot, but he doesn't talk the way Bean did. That is, at 14 months he's largely understandable to family and those who speak fluent "baby" but only words like, "Mama" "Bella," "Dada" "quack-quack" and "peek-boo" are understandable to the uninitiated. When Bean was 14 months old, strangers understood him and took notice.







When BooBah was born, Bean was 19 months old and I remember him telling a nurse, "That baby sister just came out of my mom's uterus. My grandma drove me here in her Mazda!" And so on and so forth. The nurse asked him to repeat the occasional word, but not because she didn't understand him-- it was more the shock of seeing a child in 12-month sized clothing chatting her up like a comfortable, confident four or five year old.









They don't slow down; For the most part, they develop hormones and become somewhat disenchanted. I'm having school issues, and quite frankly don't know what we'll be doing next year but I still have hope.

I also have Twitter. PM me if you want to follow. I find it cute... and it will enable me to keep up with my new paramour.








:


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
*Lauren* is everything all resolved with Robin's tummy? Probiotics worked almost instantly on Terran's runny yellow smelly poo. He had the 24 hour flu for a WEEK before I figured that one out....um....I mean posted to get advice on what to do.

Thanks for your concern everyone. Yes, whatever it was that she was dealing with seems to have passed. It lasted about 6 days and my maternal hunch is that it was a mild tummy bug. I can't see or feel anything that would indicate it was teething. At the end I DID give her some probiotics though not enough to do any good, I don't think (wish I'd thought of it earlier, but she was so off her solids that I didn't want to mess with anything). Anyway, the poop started to improve and as that got better, her appetite started to return and now she seems back to her usual ways of eating anything and everything in sight. THANK GOODNESS for nursing though. I think this would have been much more alarming if she had been more dehydrated and without the nourishment of boob juice.

She got a belated birthday gift from her auntie and I thought you guys would appreciate the dish set she got from this company. They're made from recycled milk jugs and are a nice, healthy plastic. Robin loves them! She also got some adorable sundresses. We are ready for spring/summer!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Having another anxiety/panic attack right now....makes me feel ill...Definitely bringing this up at counseling today.

DH is off at an incentive class for work (for each one he takes (up to 6 I think) he gets extra money on his paycheck.) I pretty much won't see him for 2 weeks.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Lack of breastfeeding really changes diarrhea management dramatically, that's very true. I mean kids will nurse even when they have very little appetite a lot of the time. Meh, I say. Meh.

I'm still in a good mood, if a bit sore.







: Yay.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

What's twitter?

I'm on facebook now, do we have a group their?

We are pretty much doing the same old here. I think I've heard a word from Avraham Tzvi once or twice, but not consistantly.

gotta run he's unhappy


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Facebook
Twitter


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 







we love you, firecat!

Thanks teeny! and NOS! I am feeling better now









Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
Thank goodness for breastfeeding, though. If she'd been weaned I think her refusal to eat would have been much scarier.

Yeah I totally agree with you... I like not having to worry about how much J is or isn't eating since he is still nursing tons! Glad she is doing better now! And he was sick Fri and Sat with a pretty high fever so wasn't eating much. Not sure what it was, but he is doing much better today and Sunday.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
linnaea pulled a chair over onto herself the other day and got a huge fat lip, luckily she didn't break any teeth.

Jackson pulled my nightstand over on himself the other day too. Scary for both of us but he was ok, just a bump on his little noggin.

jackson needs me, bbl!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

QUOTE=eilonwy;13542934]All children are gifts, all children have talents, but not all children are gifted. Hate to have to come out and say it that way, but it is so. [/QUOTE]

Yes, I meant as in "significantly different than the majority of one year olds" not as in "cute, clever, smart, and I never knew one year olds could do that."

As you have mentioned before, parents of gifted kids do not get the same sort of support parents of normal or other SN kids get and are frequently dismissed as "crazy" or "ignorant about child development"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Now on to it: Bear talks a lot, but he doesn't talk the way Bean did. That is, at 14 months he's largely understandable to family and those who speak fluent "baby" but only words like, "Mama" "Bella," "Dada" "quack-quack" and "peek-boo" are understandable to the uninitiated.

That sounds like what Terran has slowed down to. There's no way he could manage naming letters or half the stuff 'Nara is doing even though he was much younger when he said his first word. He also just plain isn't into labelling inanimate objects. I think he's a bit lazy and trying to get the biggest bang for his effort as far as exerting energy for communication. I mean, come on...it's not very hard for a baby to make the sounds "uh-huh" and "uh-uh", it's being able to understand the meaning "big people" have already assigned to those sounds and use them accordingly that's a little bizarre.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
When Bean was 14 months old, strangers understood him and took notice.







When BooBah was born, Bean was 19 months old and I remember him telling a nurse, "That baby sister just came out of my mom's uterus. My grandma drove me here in her Mazda!" And so on and so forth. The nurse asked him to repeat the occasional word, but not because she didn't understand him-- it was more the shock of seeing a child in 12-month sized clothing chatting her up like a comfortable, confident four or five year old.









I've been amazed, not only by how much strangers don't notice, but by how thoroughly they FORGET weird behaviour! When Terran was about six months old, he tried every trick in the book to get the attention of K., his "special friend" at the office where I volunteer, but she was busy and didn't notice him. When nothing else worked, he yelled "HEY YOU!!!" at the top of his lungs and the room suddenly went quiet, every head turned, eyeballs popped out and rolled around the floor and I was mortified! Not only had he said something totally age-inappropriate, but he said something rude!

It was my turn to pop eyeballs after Terran's first birthday when K. asked me, "So don't babies start talking when they're about one? Has he said his first word yet?"

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
They don't slow down;

Jeanita and Chris did academically, but we may not be using the same definition of the word "gifted", which is fine; it sure seemed like an eternity while I was dealing with the challenges of raising a little boy who asked for Homer's Odyssey and Stephen Hawking for bedtime stories, though, and maybe things would have turned out better for Chris if I had handled it differently.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
For the most part, they develop hormones and become somewhat disenchanted.

Chris has applied his talents to what he cares most about in life: having sex, being popular, playing dodgeball, and making money (doing manual labour) so that he can buy #$%& at the Mall. If you met him today without having known him as a child, you would probably describe him with words like "oaf" and "*******". Jeanita, on the other hand, has been very successful academically but I attribute this to her attitude and hard work as she was far closer to "average" as a child than her brother.

Bitter, bitter, defeated, self-blaming mama just wants a nice normal baby that makes people say things like "He may not be the sharpest tack in the box, but...."

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I'm having school issues, and quite frankly don't know what we'll be doing next year but I still have hope.

((((hugs)))) I have complete faith that you will find the right solution for YOU and that you already know that Julie and I are here for you any time you need us.

Anyway, the "my kid is weird" crisis seems to have passed at least for now and it sounds like you've got enough on your plate already without a bunch of paranoid PMs from me. Twitter wouldn't let me have all my letters so I'm "nordinaryspider" over there if anyone wants to follow me.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

NOS, I tried that but couldn't find you.







I'm MyLeya. Twitter's got a link to my blog, so again... fair warning.









Planted seeds today with the kiddos (thanks Julie!














and a few bulbs, too. I found some unused pots of the "germinate your seeds & then plant the pot" variety in a closet upstairs, so those went to the bulbs-- there were six, so the older kids got to pick two each of the four varieties I have sitting around from last fall (when I bought bulbs in anticipation of moving-- not that it matters, because I'm buying a house this year. Have I mentioned?).

It's a logic problem, eh?







The four bulb varieties were Queen of the Night (tulip), Rosy Sunrise (daffodil), Pink Impression (tulip) and Pink Mixtures (daffodil). Three children (Bean (boy), BooBah, and Bella (girl)) each planted two bulbs. No two child planted the same combination of bulbs, and each variety of bulb was used at least once.









Hehe. I r nerd. Hehe.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

omg with the verbal words! Ember is a big time signer. She gets mad when she doesn't know a sign for something and yells... loudly. Her signing vocabulary: eat/hungry/food, mama milk, water, more, finished, sleep/night night/tired, oh, and "candy"-thanks to the easter bunny







That was a word that needed it's own word IMMEDIATELY because "more" and "food" were NOT what we were going to call it, and she was!







:

I'm really amazed at how well she takes instruction and understands conversation though.

Other than that, I've been up to my ears in chickens, quail, seedlings, dirt and kids! Not always in that order, of course.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

MAMAS!
Oh my heaven I've missed you all!
I've been a busy girl! My brother was here with his family so we did so many tourist things and Trixie was an angel. My nephew was too, but the poor little dude got hand foot and mouth disease, so now I'm worried Trixie has is, but her doctors aren't too worried. She has no symptoms and my brother's been gone like 5 days. The doctors are worried about me though 'casue I might be pregnant... the 2WW kills me!!!! SO I have to go for a blood test to see. YAY more needle sticks! blah!
On that front though, I feel more pregnant, like when I was with Trixie, funny little things that I forgot about, like the itching and getting car sick just backing out of the drive way. UGH! But pleaseohplease!
SO Trixie's adorable as all heck! She has 2 teeth now! 2! Both of her front teeth! No bottoms though, which makes me laugh. I remember reading somewhere about some culture in Africa that considers it bad luck if a baby cuts their top teeth first and will put that baby out in the woods to die of exposure. Hmmm Trixie's bad luck? NOT TO ME! She's pretty cute with her teeth pokin' out!
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pi...2&id=515513940
and they're coming in straight! YAY! I know it might change, but it makes me happy. I have one crooked tooth in my face... it's a front one. Looks liek she's gonna have my gap too! I love that!
She's really walking now, it's so cute. When she really gets going, she yells the whole way!
She's starting to be a wee parrot, which I also love. (lots of love here!) I know she's just mimicking syllables, but golly, the cute! She does have some words, and she's picking up signs like crazy.
So my genius baby moment. (I feel like I don't have as many as everyone else) She uses dis? and dat? in context! A baby after my own heart, using grammar correctly!

Soooo!
that's that!

Babybump! I've been thinking about you lately! I hope you have the labour and delivery that makes you happiest!

Carrie! wanna come and garden for me? I suck at it. I just want grass on my wee little plot of yardage, just enough for Trixie to get some grass stains.

Rynna! I'm so gonna join Twitter! I used to read your blog until you couldn't link to it.

NOS! loves ya!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

oh yeah Helen, I am working on a breastfeeding blog post for you. I hope to have it done by the end of the week!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Well ladies heres loop to throw at you.

I'm joining the Dept. of Corrections with DH! They are looking for people to hire at the women's facility about 30-45 minutes from here and DH brought it up to me today so I'm gonna go for it. With both of us working for the state our benefits will be free and we'll be able to pay off debt super fast. Plus if I decide to go back to do the Crime Scene Technology Degree that I wanted the State will pay for it!

We think this will be a good thing for me to get out of my shell and get some sort of life/work experience under my belt. DH's application took him 4 days to complete. Mine took 5 minutes because its almost completely blank! I'm excited to see what happens.

DH is also looking to transfer to the same facility in Sept. when his probation period is over and hopefully if all goes right he'll be promoted to Sergaent.

Counseling went very well yesterday. She does want to try me on some anti-anxiety meds temporarily because she feels with the panic attacks coming so frequently (I had two yesterday and one of them was in her office) I'm so wound up I can't relax enough to grieve properly much less function well on a day to day basis. Thats why I'm awake at 5 am and unable to sleep. So she's sending me through my PCP this week to have him evaluate me for meds. If for some reason he doesn't feel comfortable prescribing them then she'll refer me to a local psychiatrist on my insurance for evaluation. I don't think my PCP will have a problem.

I've also decided I definitely can't wait 2 weeks for another appt. like I did this time. So much happened in these last 2 weeks stress wise that by this past Sunday I was hardly functional. I spent most of Sunday just staring off into space completely indifferent to everything. The only emotion I showed all day was anger towards Michael on occasion. Its was sad and scary and I definitely didn't like it. I feel much better having had my session. I paid for my session next week in advance so there's no reason I can't go.

On the baby front...Steven is just growing so much right before my eyes. He's becoming more vocal now although the only words he's said are mama, dada, and go







Having trouble finding shoes that fit him well because he's got big fat feet like his brother had (Austin is in size 10s at 2.5.)

Trying to convince MIL to babysit the boys instead of daycare because I want them to get good loving personal care. We told her we'd pay her fair market value for doing it which would help eleviate her cash flow issue. She's thinking about it, but I'm going to look into daycares near the prison to see what prices are like just in case.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Hi all! Trying to do some catching up.

Not much has changed here. At my appt last Thursday I was only dialated to a 1.5. Dr wouldn't give me a 2. He said unless I start having contractions here and there it might be a couple more weeks. I pointed out that with the last two I didn't ahve contractions until the day of. So far I like my new dr but miss my old one badly. I haven't seen his name pop up at any practice in the area yet.

AS much as I am looking forward to the baby I'm a bit nervous too. I wonder some days how I'm going to give everyone the attention they need, especially with the youngest under a year and a half. It'll all work out, but until then I'm nervous!

Speaking of gifted kids. I've always known Kendall is a bit ahead of most kids in her class. Never thought her 'gifted' just very intelligent for her age. She received an invite to attend a 'college' for kids program at the University of Dubuque which is about an hour from here. It's a week long half day thing. She picked out a French cooking/language/culture class and a sculpting class. She's super excited and I think it will be good for her-something all about her with the new baby.

Mommy2Austin- Congrats on the new job! It'll be interesting if nothing else I'm sure! Paid benefits aren't all the bad either!

Eli has 14 teeth now. Yikes! He also had a great time coloring easter eggs. He came relatively clean after too. The funniest is when he broke his last egg open because he squished it. He didn't think too much of the contents on the inside.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

NOS, just so you know, Nara doesn't always get her letters right. Just sometimes and I think that's more by chance. She collectively calls letters "A-E-I" She's not a superwhiz (yet). Tho really, her dad used to skip school to go to the museums because he felt he learned more there, so it's possible.

Dea I'm sending all the







: I can your way. One for no hand/foot/mouth







: and one for







: a baby!

Babybump, Woohoo! For Kendall! That's cool as all get out!

Mommy2Austin, sorry that your attacks are coming so frequently. You must be right about needing to grieve. You've been through alot here lately, lady. COngrats on the job though! How cool is that?!

Rynna, I dig your "jammy git" sort of veiled posts! Good for you!









Allyn good to see you back here. We missed you, dear!







Sorry your little Henry isn't feeling so well. hopefully he'll be back on track by the time you read this.

My aunt has dubbed Nara and my nephew, A, "salt and pepper" and were they ever mischevious together this weekend. We spent alot of time with family and they were just two little imps in a pod. From sneaking up the stairs as fast as they could when no one (but me) was looking (I had to call in reinforcements, 2 babies and one arm does not an effecient redirector make), to fighting over the booster seat they were using as a chair to adorable playing together. Poor little A though, he really is a sweet boy and I think Nara uses that against him, he rarely puts up a fuss if she snatches something from him. But I love watching them play together, such cuteness!


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

I'm smokeylo on twitter, too.

Robin has taken a break from learning words. She has about 10 right now but hasn't really picked up a new one in a few weeks (I think she's working on book?). Don't know what's going on there, her brain must be busy with something else. She only uses 3 signs -- milk, more, and bye.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

PS -- if you know someone's twitter username, you can just type twitter.com/username and it will come up -- that's how I found Heather!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Prepare for an onslaught of redhead love in 140 chars or less.









I know I should relax about the school thing, just pull Bean and BooBah out entirely and chill, but meh.

Still fearing pregnancy... so much so that the first thought is a shiver before I remember that other people are *trying*. So best of luck to you, Dea!







:

My throat hurts, and for some strange reason Mike is home-- despite the fact that he left for work on time this morning. I know, because I was awake.

I've got this goal to get 200 people following me on Twitter before the next kid's birthday (BooBah, late June). Seems like a lofty place to begin, eh?









Bear's miserable today, flinging his head around and screaming in my lap. Could be ears again, could just be the miseries but he's got clean pants and food, so it's neither of those.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Ladies, go get your Tena pads out, and have a good belly laugh. I'm pregnant.







:







:







:







:







:







:







: So Dea, you know, there's no pressure, huh?







I'd really like to have you in December with me and our new Christmas babies...
Oh, and we found out on Friday, I've been away for the weekend and it's been killing me waiting for the chance to get to a computer and tell you.

Babybump, yay for Kendall! Have you had a cold recently, btw? I have a highly unscientific theory that 66% of women have colds 21 days or less before the onset of labour...


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

:







:







:















:







sfo ryou:







:

*Helen!!!!!!! WOW!!!!!! See the above smilies to try to capture the range of my feelings for you right now!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!!!*

uhhh....and I will most definitely NOT be joining you for another DDC


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
I'm pregnant.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:
















:









I love the number 5.







:


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Sarah Lynne: was too shocked by Helen's post







to remember to say to you that I am glad that you have found a plan that you are excited about! That is funny about your resume being so short







. If you think this job is a step in the right direction then I am so glad that it sounds like it will work out really well!! Keep us updated when you hear any more news about when you start or daycare vs MIL!

Heather:







. I can't believe how close you are! My sister and I are 15 mos apart, and my mom says it was really very fun and sweet, and that we were well bonded and good friends/sisters together through all the early years. I know it will go just fine for you!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Ladies, go get your Tena pads out, and have a good belly laugh. I'm pregnant.







:







:







:







:







:







:







: So Dea, you know, there's no pressure, huh?







I'd really like to have you in December with me and our new Christmas babies...
Oh, and we found out on Friday, I've been away for the weekend and it's been killing me waiting for the chance to get to a computer and tell you.

Babybump, yay for Kendall! Have you had a cold recently, btw? I have a highly unscientific theory that 66% of women have colds 21 days or less before the onset of labour...

Hehehe congrats mama!!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

: Whoa, Helen! Congrats, I'm totally shocked and blown away.







: My head hurts.







: I'm excited for you (honestly!), and I really really really don't want you to take it the wrong way when I say that this announcement sent a cold shiver down my spine and put a rock in the pit of my stomach... a rock that will sit for another week, despite the liberal use of condoms in conjunction with alternative prevention methods. I'm not even going to be brave this month, thanks to you-- I will beg borrow or steal to get my hands on a test next Wednesday.







:

Dearest Lady, Dearest Lord, please please please I really mean it when I say I don't think I could manage another, please please... I'm being as well behaved as I can, please please?


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
PS -- if you know someone's twitter username, you can just type twitter.com/username and it will come up -- that's how I found Heather!

Yay! It works! I didn't have Rynna's blog bookmarked before so I'm especially happy. I have yet to find anyone through "accepted Twitter channels" but it was so nice to wake up to your friend request and so flattering to have a "long lost" feminist buddy and TTC-over-40 buddy "stalk" and find me almost instantly when I signed up. I'm also following dd's ex from Philly without feeling disloyal.

The same thing happened with Xanga, which I essentially opened so I could have a loud obnoxious public break-up with Hans, so it was more embarassing than flattering then; all I do is babble on message boards so how did I wind up with all these cool people who remember me and LIKE me?

Dea, I was going to qualify this with a long list of all the times I've been wrong about my TTC buddies conceiving and a reminder about "Justin" (Jeanita), "Louisa (Christopher) and "Persephone" (Terran) but I just changed my mind. I predict that you caught that perfect eggie and that she's another girl.








:







:







:







:

Congratulations, Kendall!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Ladies, go get your Tena pads out, and have a good belly laugh. I'm pregnant.

HOLY CARP!!!! I couldn't just tack my reaction on to my other post! Congratulations! Five is my lucky number. I can SO see you with five kids!

tbh, with three January births (1/27/88, 1/3/92 and 1/19/08) and my only non-January baby the result of a prematurely weaned older sibling, I'm not wasting KD's time trying to conceive any more non-Solstice babies.

I'll lurk on Dec '09 and maybe join Dec or Jan '10. This is too early for me and I don't want to lose my milk over my first miscariiage which, statistically, will probably be the first of several before I get a sticky bean if I get a sticky bean. Besides, I've got a crushy-wushy-poo because KD looks so much like Terran and I want to get over it before I see him IRL again.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow. Congrats Helen! Some of my favorite family's have five - my mom's my DH's. Hope you and your littlest one are doing well!







:

Carrie - glad to hear having the copper IUD removed is making you feel better. I have one and love it, but have read about it affecting some people. Sorry you went through that.

So, I won't be joining you preggers ladies, but I am tempted . . .


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

WOW!!! Congrats Helen!!! You're such a great mom, it only seems right. So another Jan baby?

I however must quote Rynna nearly entirely (except for the implied many instances of raucous goings on) and hope none of it comes my way.

And just for fun: salt and pepper

We haven't seen enough pictures lately!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
I however must quote Rynna nearly entirely (except for the implied many instances of raucous goings on) and hope none of it comes my way.

Heh. Hehheh. Heheheheheh. *wanders off in a fit of manaical laughter*

Quote:

And just for fun: salt and pepper

We haven't seen enough pictures lately!
TOO CUTE!!! May I add that I am incredibly jealous of Senara's hair?! Beautiful, she's just gorgeous. None of my babies have hair. My niece Chunkity, she's got the most spectacular hair ever... she's going to be two in a few months and her hair goes half-way down her back, gorgeous jet black ringlets. It's thick, it's luscious, and I am SO jealous because all of my kids together don't have that much, and wouldn't even if none of them had ever had a haircut.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rynna, just to terrify you, this babe was either conceived 10 days before ovulation, through a condom or four days afterwards. I think you should come and play with me in December anyhow... and no, my EDD's the 17th December, so it'll almost definitely be a December baby.

So, what have I missed? We went away for the weekend to my mothers, which was nice- beaches, long walks, domestic arguments, alcohol







:- the works.

Teeny, that is a very cute picture.







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Rynna, just to terrify you, this babe was either conceived 10 days before ovulation, through a condom or four days afterwards. I think you should come and play with me in December anyhow... and no, my EDD's the 17th December, so it'll almost definitely be a December baby.









:














:







:

At least I'd have the satisfaction of January... but as if general paranoia wasn't enough, you had to remind me of the excellent chance of remaining in Capricorn.







:

No. This is silly. This is paranoid. I'm not crazy. Not really. Not like this.

Maybe I just shouldn't have sex ever.







:


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Helen congrats!
I'll know for sure on Friday, so I'll let you all know then.
oh gosh I hope I am! well duh, eh?


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Rynna, just to terrify you, this babe was either conceived 10 days before ovulation, through a condom or four days afterwards. I think you should come and play with me in December anyhow... and no, my EDD's the 17th December, so it'll almost definitely be a December baby.

So, what have I missed? We went away for the weekend to my mothers, which was nice- beaches, long walks, domestic arguments, alcohol







:- the works.

Teeny, that is a very cute picture.







:

OMG!







Holy Super Sperm & Energetic Egg Batman!! Yeah you're scarin' me too!

Thanks Helen and Rynna. Those two together crack me up. My brother's right when they're older, we will have our hands full. I love her hair too. Mine is this thin straight stuff that just hangs and is rather unexciting, and thin, did I mention that? You can see my scalp rather easily. Lucky little devil!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

before 1

before 2

after, very tired and DONE

after the next day ( I trimmed the left side after seeing this!)

the back

Grace got her first hair cut ever too! Before after before after


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

:





















:














:








(This is you and your 5 little ones!)







:

I am just full of emotion for you!!!

Congrats! This must me meant to be, you didn't make it easy!!

Everyone else, I'll be back later. I need to go cook dinner, but I'm thinking of you all!


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Yea, Terran finlally got some hair but it's just the same little Victorian Angel curls all my two year olds have a bit early and in a differemt colour. Nara gives me serious hair envy and so does Terran's teenaged half-sister, Besides, 'Nara is just too cool. I love her spunk and her way of looking at the world.

According tro Fertility Friend, Terran is every bit as physically impossible as River's baby brother or sister, but I'd been charting long enough to be able to interpret it correctly: I O'd three days after the insem and was right on the money as far as timing it to kill off all the little boy sperm and only leave girls by the time I O'd, but one little Y guy endured, hit the jackpot (chromosmally perfect egg that became a healthy, full term infant) and continues to crack me up by displaying the same slow-but-steady qualities that made him outlive his "brothers" and beat his "sisters" to the egg.

The "******* oaf" picked out a nice outlet for my girl-spoiling energies, though; i hope i get to keep this one and watch her raise my grandbabies someday.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
Grace got her first hair cut ever too! Before after before after

NICE JOB! I was all ready to cry and was very pleasantly surprised. I hope she likes it as much as i do!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

yay helen!! ha, now i'm starting to be jealous even though i really don't want a baby. jeez, of course, i'm getting ready to ovulate so uh, ya know, fertile baby-making vibes. though i really want #3, if there even is a #3 to be a spring or summer baby just to mix it up. yay babies!!!

sarah lynne- getting a job would be really cool. i guess i just want the benefits and some money and things are so uncertain right now that a job sounds good. i hope you'd be doing non-scary corrections work, like minimum security pick pockets or something.







and whoa about the panic attacks!! that sounds really scary







:

dea- i'm hoping the buddha is to you, either that or what's his name didn't get it in the mail yet. fingers crossed you are totally knocked up and have no hand foot and mouth disease. i'd love to come garden for you, the bay area has the best climate for gardening hands down, and there are some really awesome native plants in california, beautiful salvias and ceonothus and they use hardly any water and the birds and bees like them.

gena- it's weird because my first paraguard didn't do it, but i've just been feeling so out of sorts lately and i really feel better, it's nuts.

julie- the seeds are awesome!! if only it hadn't SNOWED today







i'm hoping everything is tucked in enough to survive.







: AND!!! i'm coming to slc may 19th through 26th to visit my friend, i hope you don't have any plans because i'd love to meet up and hang out during our visit. it's just going to be me and linnaea so it should be easy.

teeny- cute cute cute! i can't wait until we get some friends for linnaea to play with.

my mate and lazlo are leaving to go to california for a week tomorrow. it'll just be me and the baby and my dad, it'll be such a break. i'm a little nervous because i know how curtis can get when he's on baby duty all the time and i am a teeny bit nervous that there's going to be problems, but what can i do? i'll be calling them every night that's for sure.

linnaea is hitting that language acquisition burst i remember with lazlo although he hit it much earlier, she's gone from just a couple to about 10-15 maybe?

and, ready for the cutest baby trick ever????

lazlo taught her how to jump on the bed, so they'll be bouncing around and she basically stands up and says, "whoa!" and tosses herself back. or she'll bounce on her bum and say "whoa HO!" it's so freakin' cute!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I have haircutting issues which I will gladly spare y'all, and leave it at this: Bella is the only one of my children who had her hair cut before she was three, and it was done by BooBah so it probably shouldn't count. She'll have a trim as soon as I can manage it, because it's grown out a lot since then, but after that it won't be cut again until a) she asks for it or b) she gets big enough to take care of it but chooses not to do so. Bean's got two more years.

I've spent the whole day in a complete state of uproar over babyness. I feel ill. I don't want to think about it at all. Must. Change. Subject...


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Helen* OMG







:







: I thought you were done! Of course I thought I was done too and see how well that worked for me! Five... wow! You are amazing!! And yes, I had a terrible cold two weeks ago and have finally gotten rid of the last lingering sniffles and coughs.

I'm hoping this little girl makes her way into the world soon!

*Dea* Baby vibes your way

Eli has figured out how to spin in circles and make himself dizzy.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Sarah!!!! Beautiful! James' hair was SO much longer than Ben's was at that same age! And Grace's hair was so long and beautiful too!! Great haircuts!!!

Carrie, great story of the game-playing!

Julie and all the other blooming gardeners: I'm sorry I didn't PM you for seeds yet







. But last week I watched the patch that I hoped was only somewhat shady all day, and really it is full shade, so I think I am giving up on planting this year, and need to plan some tree-trimming! I am going to make a concerted effort to exclusively use our Farmer's market, though, so that should offset my carbon imprint some.

Helen...can't get you off my mind today







Keep finding myself breaking into a smile









NOS: so cute to think about little T making the egg/sperm journey! That boy was meant to be!!!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Sarah Lynne, I hope the job is awesome and you get to feeling better soon. I'm glad your therapist is helping.

Teeny, I love the pic, Serena is so cute!!

Dea, I hope so too!! I'll keep my fingers crossed and be watching for your update Friday.

NOS, thanks! I've been cutting hair since my brave friends in high school let me experiement. By college I was cutting all my sorority sister's hair(s) in exchange for cigarettes, a great deal for all of us!









Carrie, I'm so glad you are feeling better! I hope you have a nice break with the guys on a trip and I hope it goes really well for them! Linnea sounds so cute! I love when the kids play together, it's so cute!

Rynna, I didn't want to cut James' hair, I really liked it shaggy. Grace needed her's trimmed because it was getting split ends so I had no problem doing her. Dave really wanted me to cut James' though. I fought him for several weeks but he gives to me on so many things I decided this was something I was willing to give on. It does seem weird to me though, I'm not totally used to it yet.

Heather (BB), I'm excited for you! I hope your birth is wonderful! Eli sounds so mature!

Emily, thanks! That stinks about your yard/garden. I'm expanding mine this year a little bit. I'm having a hard time deciding what to plant though. Is everything staying quiet around your house now?


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

:







Congrats Helen and WOW!!!!! Happy #5!

I was just thinking yesterday about how I hope I get pregnant the same month as some of you guys so we can have another great DDC. I just can't imagine bonding with another group like I've bonded with you. *We plan to start ttc Feb '10 -- anyone else?* It will be weird to be back on the One Thread! I am torn right now between wanting/obsessing over another baby and being terrified that I might actually get pregnant! I think we will be VERY ready next winter but for now I feel like I want the next 10 months to be full of family fun and some goal accomplishment so I can feel like I really earned the next kiddo







.

Robin has turned into a little cuddlebug. She used to be kind of standoffish but now she regularly leans on, throws her arms around, and kisses us. My fave is when she's nursing and she pushes my shirt up and throws her arms around both boobies and buries her face in between them. So silly!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

If I win the Powerball, I might might might might might allow the teensiest bit of me to consider TTC in January or February of '10. Since that's very very unlikely to happen, we're back down into obscenely small numbers... like .0000000000000001%.









I'm feeling more calm and rational today. Last night I chatted with my HRH and he understands me and my tendancy to overthink things and flip over nothing at all. I just rambled at him for about half an hour, talking in circles, and he understood... I could almost see him smiling and nodding.







Fabulous. And now that I've gotten it out, I'm relatively calm. Everything is okay and will stay that way, regardless of how many lines I see next week.

Bella has recruited Bear to The Project. What project, you ask? Well, Bean constructed an illegal fort using bars from his bed and some blankets and pillows. Bella has taken it upon herself to dismantle it, and Bear is helping. The two of them actually work quite efficiently together, it's fascinating to watch.

I desperately want to eat some matza brie today. I'm going to make some for the kiddos and I'll probably have a bite or two. I have actually eaten some matza this Pesach, even though it's seriously un-Atkinsy... but it's *matza* and it's only once a year. Besides which, the obligation to eat a kazayis (um... serving, kind of? I think it's a halachic serving) is incumbent upon me anyway because I'm physically able to do so. The Atkins thing is because i'm fat, not because simple carbs will kill me.















'm totally stupid over HRH. Well, not *that* stupid-- he likes the thought that I'm probably smarter than he is, and he loves that I speak with "rich and varied vocabulary." (Hehe. His words, not mine.) He likes being challenged to keep up, and being challenged in general... he's accustomed to being the smartest person around, and he likes having to jog to keep up with me. He's really really smart though. And so hot. So very very hot.





















:







Yay.







:

I'm hungry but I have no desire to cook. I really want to go back to sleep.

Bella: I found a worm! (points to a picture in a book)
Me: Yes, worm. /W/, /w/, worm. (points to word below picture)
Bella: I like that worm. I'd like to eat it.
Me: You like to eat worms?
Bella: Yeah!
Me: Gross! It's yucky!
Bella: (exagerating) Mmmm, it's yummy! Yummy wooooorrrrm!








Toddlers rule the world. I think it's because they're gross.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
I was just thinking yesterday about how I hope I get pregnant the same month as some of you guys so we can have another great DDC.

Surely somewhere along the way, I will share a DDC with at least ONE of you!







(even if only for a little while)
I am excited to "try" again, but a little nervous too. Oh if only we could see into the future! I am not up for a few more miscarriages. I might can handle one, but a long string of them hoping for another perfect little one might be more than I can handle. Being pg is so hard!








to the mamas... I'm sitting here watching it rain. No yard fun for me.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Carrie! How fun! I love adventurous bed jumping games! It reminds me of when Jessie and Jonnie were little!

Rynna, I love "the project" awesome! How has your Atkinsing been going? I've decided to embark on some losing myself, not atkins, but my own TF modifications, probably low grain/low-no gluten.

Thanks all for the picture comment. That's the first/only time they've both looked at the camera smiling.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smokeylo* 
:

I was just thinking yesterday about how I hope I get pregnant the same month as some of you guys so we can have another great DDC. I just can't imagine bonding with another group like I've bonded with you. *We plan to start ttc Feb '10 -- anyone else?*

I'm in! My baby will actually be born in January like Phoenix and Terran, but will have a February due date (February 10 again????)

Providing, of course, that it works for KD and that I still have some good eggs and that it doesn't take two years again, I'd LOVE to be pregnant together, Lauren.

I wanted a trwo year spacing between Jeanita and Christopher and wound up with closer to three, and I really think, from what I know about you, your goals in life, and your relationship with Robin, that this will be a nice spacing for your family.

Julie, I handled my chemical pg a lot better than I thought I would. I still mourn and will always mourn the ten week voluntary termination I had when I was 19, but that little boy who got my uterus ready for Terran lived as long as he was meant to live and I wouldn't have wished an NICU stay on him, much less a lifetime of living in a body with chromosomal abnormalities. Nature works.

Besides, you're still a young pup; I've seen plenty of mamas on the over 40 TTC thread get a sticky bean on the first try.

Rynna, I'd totally take you up on the egg donation if my insurance covered it; I have some philosophical problems with the procedure that would be irrelevant with someone who had thought it out the way you have and kind of wish I could hook you up with an over-45 friend of mine who needs an ED more than I do.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Hi.







: Just popping in... just seein' all that y'all are up to, just sayin' hi... I have been totally absent on MDC lately, but have started back up again now that the Violet is sleeping well in the evenings. She is pretty awesome. 13 months just barely (i think she was the last one born here), and running around, knows about 15 or 20 signs, and has a serious articulation problem.







(I know, I know, everyone tells me kids "aren't supposed to say words right" at this age, but I speak as a trained early intervention speech pathologist; the things she does aren't typical.) Can't say /b/ or /m/ at all. So "more" and "no" sound exactly the same, and a chicken says "dock dock!" I love her. She is reaching a sad independent stage where she refuses to give me kisses.
As you can see by my siggy, I'm ready for number two! So we'll seee........ Anyway, I have an intention of staying around, but... we'll see about that, too.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

welcome back, cicely! Good to hear your DD's doing so well!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

NOS, I'd love to hear your thoughts on egg donation. It is a complicated subject, after all.









Teeny, the Atkinsing is going very well, i think. My clothing fits me differently, I could use a new pair of jeans but I don't *need* them so it's not happening. I definately need some new bras, but that, too, will wait. I don't actually weigh or measure myself, though, because I have a history of disordered eating/thinking and I'll get weird about it.







In any case, I'm comfortable in a 14, which is nice.









Bear's sick. I know, it's a shocker, but I'm PISSED because I wanted to (*finally*) get his pictures taken and here he is puking and pooping with puss running out of his ear.







: I'm not angry at him, but I am angry.







: It's so freaking unfair! Is it too much to ask that I be able to take this kid somewhere without having to bring a bathtub and an entourage with me? I had to strip him naked in a freaking parking lot today and bathe him with baby wipes. No point in even putting clean clothing on him as the carseat was covered in ick.







: I just want to curl up and cry about it.

On the up side, he's not acting *too* sick-- he's not dehydrated, and while he's very unbalanced (probably from the ear infection) he's still walking around a fair bit. His belly is all distended, though, and he's got a slight sick-baby haze in his eye. Not enough to take him to see the doctor, but enough to make a note and play the "Let's watch him to see if he starts deflating" game.

Mike is sick, too, but he's a grown man so you know... it's the first sign of the apocalypse.







"I've got a fever. i don't feel good. Wah wah!" and so on and so forth. Yes, I did make fun of him. He's slept more than I have and guess what? I'm not feeling amazing myself but I still have to roll my big behind out of bed and get moving. *mutter*

Sorry, I'm in an excited but not so pleasant mood. I need attention that I'm not going to get, and I also need for Bear to STOP GETTING SICK. He just doesn't get *better* the way the others do. I mean sick is one thing, but he just sort of stays sick and it's really gotten old long since.







:

Ok. I've got to find something to eat before my head explodes.


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Teeny and Rynna, let's talk about food!! I know I missed a lot here, but what are you reasons for low-carbing? I'm a total traditional-food-minus-gluten-and-legumes maniac, and would LOVE to discuss!!! It's really hard for me to eat what I consider "well" in moderation. I have to go cold turkey and cut out all grains and sugar and dairy, or (as I just said in another thread) I will eat nothing but cookies all day.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Well... I wanted to try some kind of diet, by way of providing an internal locus of control for the misery that is my saggy baggy belly. I recognize that most of it is skin, but I wanted to do something to feel better about it (or at least in more control) because it's depressing to me. I can do the low calorie thing, but I'm always hungry and I tend to get weird (see above re: disordered/obsessive thinking) when I do. Atkins means I can actually eat like a pig, provided I eat the right things, and still be on the wagon... so I'm at it. My appetite has decreased a fair bit, and i feel fine and dandy.







The only trouble is a) it's really hard if you're trying not to make eggs (expensive) and b) i hate cooking. If I cooked and if money was no object, I'd be having tons of fun. As it is, I live on eggs and tuna salad... which is fine until Bear walks into the kitchen while I'm cooking and starts wheezing and turning red.







:


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Hi mamas! Congrats to you preggos and ttc ladies









It snowed again this week - ARGH. I hate Utah's snow-in-mid-April tricks. Now Toby and I can't go to the park









Toby took his first unassisted steps on Easter, but he'd still rather crawl. Today he took maybe 7 steps, which was impressive, but I think he likes going faster crawling. No words yet... kind of starting to worry.

We went to the gym today for the first time and I left him in their day care. I was really nervous for the first half hour but when I went in to get him after another hour he was having fun playing with other kids. Phew!! I'm thinking about joining this gym, I'd like to be able to have access to their equipment plus the day care option is nice if I ever need to um, work out some Parenting Rage


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Mamas!
I get to find out if I'm pregnant in like 8.5 hours!
AHHHH!
I have this crazy feeling that I"m pregnant with a boy. With Trixie I had an overwhelming girl feeling. With my failed cycle earlier this year I had no feeling.
Maybe I'm growing a wee penis?

Penis or not, please just let there be someone growing!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh, Dea, I'm crossing my fingers for you.







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
No words yet... kind of starting to worry.

Bella didn't talk at this age. Now she's three and teaching herself to read.







Does he babble?


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

Congrats to all the moms expecting again









I haven't even gotten my period back yet. I won't wean him to TTC though. With Rivka I got it back about 20 months.

Krisis, try not to worry about the not talking. Avraham Tzvi isn't either (he's come out with Abba once or twice but that's it, and only 2 days ago). I think these types of DDC are hard sometimes. I kinow it's hard for me to hear about all the walking talking toddlers and feeling like I've still got the only baby who doesn't have any words and can't even pull up.








to all


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Went to the dr. today for my evaluation for meds and she prescribed 2 weeks of Xanax 2x a day and Celexa 1x a day for as long as my counselor thinks I need it.

Yeah so Xanax....WOAH!

Rule of thumb is I'm only taking half 2 times a day now instead of 2 whole ones twice a day. I took one at about 2:30 while I was eating and it literally put me in a drunken stupor. Couldn't stand up straight without tipping to the side, uncontrollable giggling, and slurred speech. Then I crashed for about 2 hours even with the kids screaming all around me (Dh was taking care of them because after the effects of the drugs hit me he called my dr. who said for me to lie down for awhile and cut the dose in half next time.)

Why on earth would people want to take these all the time?

Tomorrow morning I'll take a half xanax and my first dose of celexa and see how things go. I'm hoping I'll get some stuff accomplished around the house.

Monday I take the CJBAT test and as soon as thats done (and hopefully passed with flying colors) I'm ready to interview. She's (recruiting officer at the prison) doing interviews somewhere between the 27 of April and sometime in May which hopefully means I'll be starting end of May/ beginning June! We shall see.

I really want to get my eating under control.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Xanax: Sarah Lynne... PLEASE be careful with the xanax. it's HIGHLY addictive, should be used for SHORT TERM (two weeks or less) use and is NOT good for the wiring in your brain. A tiny bit will soon turn into a LOT and in the long run I PROMISE PROMISE PROMISE it will be worse for your anxiety problem. It really does make your threshold for anxiety non-existent over time. I have been addicted to this drug and it is NOT fun to come off of it. It took 3 weeks to be able to function, about 8 months to feel "normal", however I have never been the same since taking this medication for an extended period. I completely understand how hard panic and anxiety can be, I really do, and I have had to use meds during some periods of my life, but if there are ANY other alternatives, I would encourage you BEG of you to exhaust them. and ONLY use the xanax AS NEEDED instead of an ongoing daily dosage. This is a recipe for disaster imo.
Xanax works great. TOO great. Then it works BAD... too bad.
I had a doctor that prescribed this to me, that when I confronted him on the facts about the dangers of benzodiazepines like Xanax said to me: "it's better to be addicted and have a better quality of life than to take the high road" WTH!?







:
It IS a dangerous drug. BE CAREFUL. Klonopin is only microns better, don't accept it as a substitute.
My diatribe about the pharmaceutical companies could go on forever, but I won't do it. You are a brilliant woman, you can google the dangers of benzodiazepine casual and long term use I'm sure you can make good choices for yourself, but acupuncture, meditation, GABA (supplement), fish oil, vacations, divorce, quit work, smoke a j, run away, ANYTHING is better than xanax ultimately.







: I just can't shut up.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

so, it's funny what your mind can convince you of.
My pregnancy test was negative, there is no small penis growing in me.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Dea

That's tha part of TTC I'm reluctant to revisit.










And then you scrape yourself off the floor, somehow manage to stop grieving and start hoping again and next month there's another possibly imaginary small penis but it isn't the same one.

I'm not going to give you my usual schpiel about how it may still be too early. We've both done this too well for two long. You're strong enough to deal with the reality without me trying to sugar coat it.

Trixie is testament enough to your strength.

*Sarah Lynne* Julie said it better than I can. Please be careful.

It looks like I'm losing "my" oldest boy; it isn't about me and if the relationship isn't working, dd needs to stop stringing Walter along and let him get on with his life, but I'm going to miss him sooooo much!


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Aw, Dea, I'm sorry







I checked back just for you because I was hoping you'd have your :bfp.

I'm not pregnant, currently cd3 for me. PP PMS sucks







:





















. I'm sleeping terribly -- I wake up when dd has her night nurse at about 4 am and can't go back to sleep. DH's work is nuts right now, so he's crabby, too.

Going to buy garden stuff!! We are sharing a community plot with some friends so this will be our first garden. We are way overplanning I'm sure but I think it will be fun!

Robin just ate a bowl full of lima beans for lunch. I'm trying to give her more veggies and less crap. Know what else she loves? PICKLES!! The more sour, the better!!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Xanax: Sarah Lynne... PLEASE be careful with the xanax. it's HIGHLY addictive, should be used for SHORT TERM (two weeks or less) use and is NOT good for the wiring in your brain. A tiny bit will soon turn into a LOT and in the long run I PROMISE PROMISE PROMISE it will be worse for your anxiety problem. It really does make your threshold for anxiety non-existent over time. I have been addicted to this drug and it is NOT fun to come off of it. It took 3 weeks to be able to function, about 8 months to feel "normal", however I have never been the same since taking this medication for an extended period. I completely understand how hard panic and anxiety can be, I really do, and I have had to use meds during some periods of my life, but if there are ANY other alternatives, I would encourage you BEG of you to exhaust them. and ONLY use the xanax AS NEEDED instead of an ongoing daily dosage. This is a recipe for disaster imo.
Xanax works great. TOO great. Then it works BAD... too bad.
I had a doctor that prescribed this to me, that when I confronted him on the facts about the dangers of benzodiazepines like Xanax said to me: "it's better to be addicted and have a better quality of life than to take the high road" WTH!?







:
It IS a dangerous drug. BE CAREFUL. Klonopin is only microns better, don't accept it as a substitute.
My diatribe about the pharmaceutical companies could go on forever, but I won't do it. You are a brilliant woman, you can google the dangers of benzodiazepine casual and long term use I'm sure you can make good choices for yourself, but acupuncture, meditation, GABA (supplement), fish oil, vacations, divorce, quit work, smoke a j, run away, ANYTHING is better than xanax ultimately.







: I just can't shut up.









Xanax is not for the long term!! Just wanted to clarify. At this point I dislike the effects so much (I only took half of one this morning and I feel horribly sick) That I may just ask the Dr. if I can skip it all together. I'd rather wait for the Celexa to get in my system than deal with this loopy ill feeling. Heck I'd rather deal with the anxiety than this feeling. I'm going to skip the other half dose tonight unless I take it right before bed (and only if I really think I need it) and just try doing my Celexa on its own. I can't understand how anyone would want to feel like this all the time. I feel like I'm just gonna pass out. Its not a warm fuzzy relaxing feeling. Its the same ill body achy feeling I get when I drink. Which is why I don't drink!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
so, it's funny what your mind can convince you of.
My pregnancy test was negative, there is no small penis growing in me.


I'm so sorry Dea


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

So sorry Dea









be back in a few, gotta eat lunch! mmm sweet potato fries...


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Dea







to you. I'm so sorry.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

dea- i'm so sorry. it will happen, it will.

sarah lynne- sounds like you've got a handle on it though.

lauren- linnaea likes pickles too. and sauerkraut. she'll eat tons of it. i heard that they are learning flavours right now and i've given her stuff with a bit of hot sauce on it and it doesn't bother her at all. toddlers are weird.

i'm reading "when anger hurts your kids" and it's been really enlightening. i am expecting WAY too much out of laz as the older brother and he really needs more of my attention. they're on vacation right now, but when he gets back i'm going to be turning the computer off except for one hour per day. that seems like a lot still but i'm probably on for 5-6 hours per day now







: i promise here will be the first place i check in


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats Helen!!







:







: I am excited for you! New house, new baby... ahhh!

Smokey, we are ttc in June/July '10... and I have a feeling we may not conceive until Dec, seeing as how Jackson was conceived in the same month I first got prego but terminated and Dec was the second. I really believe Jackson came back to us and gave me a second chance to be his mommy







and I wonder if it may happen with the second baby too.

Rynna, you crack me up with your innuendos and pregnancy horrors. I just love the way you have of putting things, it is so hilarious. And I don't know how you deal with having a sick Bear all the time, I would literally go insane!

Sarah Lynne, I really hope the medication works for you and your job works out!

Rachel I so wish sometimes I didn't have af yet...I am wondering since J is not going to daycare 1-2 times a week anymore if mine will disappear again but somehow I don't think that will be the case.

Ok ladies, so I mentioned awhile back dh wants me to start weaning J, which I am not ready to do. I think what was bugging me so much was not that he wanted me to do it but the way he went about telling me... He *knows* I research this stuff yet he doesn't ask me what I have found out/know about the subject, just starts going on about how I need to stop feeding him "that way" . We did discuss it and he is ok with everything now but he just needed me to explain to him my reasons. Ahh, sometimes I wish we were more on the same page without so much lively discussion! It is hard because he really wants to be included and share in the decisions but so many things I want to do are not the "norm" or what he has seen/is used to. This past year or so had been really interesting for our relationship, we have changed a lot. Not a bad thing but definitely different.

Jackson's new favorite word is trash ("ash")







He likes to pick up things and put them in the trash can.

He has also dropped his morning nap, and goes down in early afternoon. The good news is he will take a longer nap ~ 1-2 hours instead of 30-45 minutes. However, many times I will have to nurse him back down after about 30min and then he won't go back down in his crib for the rest of the nap. It is like he is a new baby. I don't mind though I love holding him







It's not good for my chores though...

Speaking of chores, we are getting hardwood floor in our living room in the next couple of weeks!!







: We had quite the tax return this year what with adding J to our family and the birth and me not working much so we are using some of it for the house







I love wood floors and am so looking forward to sweeping instead of vacuuming!! We ripped up our carpet already so they can bring the wood anytime. You would not believe the amount of dirt underneath this carpet... :vomit it was totally disgusting.

I haven't been able to do anything in my garden yet. It is snowing today and







: ! I am hoping to go snowboarding one more time this weekend as Wolf Creek is open for one more local weekend (official closing was weekend before easter)







I love snowboarding....


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i'm reading "when anger hurts your kids" and it's been really enlightening. i am expecting WAY too much out of laz as the older brother and he really needs more of my attention. they're on vacation right now, but when he gets back i'm going to be turning the computer off except for one hour per day. that seems like a lot still but i'm probably on for 5-6 hours per day now







: i promise here will be the first place i check in

















I have really had to limit myself lately because J is obviously needing the attention, although for me it is more books/reading than computer








I hope it has a really positive impact on your family


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Oh Dea







I'm so so sorry, and I wish it wasn't so









Sarah Lynne, fwiw I have really good results with the benzodiazepenes but not for daily maintenance: when it's a choice between drugs and hospitalisation, I take the drugs. (Except now, of course, when I'm largely drug-free.)

Cheryl, thankyou







I'm really reeling from all of this.

Carrie, I'm on low-net-time too. I've managed on an hour a day for most of the holidays, with nearly a week off.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Dea,


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Congrats to you preggers ladies!!

Dea-- I'm sorry about this time, but maybe we will both be in the next Feb DDC...

And for what it's worth, I was also worried that my babe isn't saying real words yet, so it's comforting to learn that she's not the only one. She has 3 sounds: ne-ne, da-da, and sss, that stand in for about 10 words each. She can't say Mama, which breaks my heart.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Hi Mamas.
thanks for the kind words.
I'm really sad. I'm not sure what's next. The drugs are taking a toll on me and my marriage. Dunno how much longer I can do this. But I want a baby. Unfortunately they just don't get them away....


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firecat* 
I need to stop feeding him "that way".











I'm not ACTUALLY speechless, but I won't tell you what I'd tell MINE if that came out of his mouth.









Dea:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Dea, it sounds like you need to give yourself a normal cycle anyhow and treat this one like the cycle after a miscarriage, where you need to heal emotionally. I don't know where I'd go in your shoes, because I really don't know very much about reproductive technology. I really am so sorry- it just seems so horribly unfair


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Dea, it sounds like you need to give yourself a normal cycle anyhow and treat this one like the cycle after a miscarriage, where you need to heal emotionally. I don't know where I'd go in your shoes, because I really don't know very much about reproductive technology. I really am so sorry- it just seems so horribly unfair

















:







: Honestly, this is one more reason that my own fertility is so difficult to come to terms with. I feel like permanent sterilization would be somehow denigrating a 'gift' I have that others don't. I grok that my being fertile doesn't make anyone else infertile, nor vice versa, but it's still difficult to accept.

Bear's looking more dehydrated. On the up side, this means that **** isn't pouring quite so steadily out of his ear and down the side of his face. On the downside, if I disappear for a day or two y'all will know where we've gone.







I've decided to make an appointment for him next week (aside from the ENT followup already scheduled) to ask for a full allergy & immunology workup. There has to be something there that we've missed, and I want to see it addressed. The ears and the tummy are connected to *something*, you know? Oh, get this-- today he's been gagging and coughing. It became apparent to me that he's choking on **** from his ear running down his throat.







: As if the stuff dripping down the outside wasn't enough!







: He's also picking at the other ear... and while my inclination is to say "This probably doesn't need antibiotics" I can't know for sure. I wish I had a microscope; I'd have smeared some of this **** on a slide the first day and had a look for myself.

Sorry for the TMI & grossness, but the kid's... well, kind of gross.







:

I miss my redhead. I'd totally be hanging out with him if Bear wasn't sick, but a grownup's gotta be a grownup. Being a grownup sucks sometimes.







:


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
I feel like permanent sterilization would be somehow denigrating a 'gift' I have that others don't.

I know what you mean.

Dea, I'm so sorry


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

I miss my redhead. I'd totally be hanging out with him if Bear wasn't sick, but a grownup's gotta be a grownup. Being a grownup sucks sometimes.







:

Yeah that!!!

I also miss Helen







AF just arrived, and Helen and I used to be on a pretty similar cycle...me and little Miss Knocked-Up







Now it's just me alone!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 








:







: Honestly, this is one more reason that my own fertility is so difficult to come to terms with. I feel like permanent sterilization would be somehow denigrating a 'gift' I have that others don't. I grok that my being fertile doesn't make anyone else infertile, nor vice versa, but it's still difficult to accept.




This strikes me as odd. Granted I am really sensitive about my infertility, but it's not about others being fertile. It's connected to other issues. Anyhow, I've never begrudged other people's fertility. It's not like people get pregnant to hurt me. I feel sad that I am not so lucky. But what does bother me is when I hear stories like from my DH's cousin who's a nurse and sees all of these children who are mistreated, or I think of my own niece and nephew who will grow up in a less than ideal home and there is nothing I can do. I feel that these children aren't being honoured, they're being taken for granted. I'm sad because I want more children, I have the heart for them, and the means for them (stable marriage, college funds, desire for them). So Rynna your fertility shouldn't be a cross to bear, if you feel your family is full then be happy! Don't fret over your fertility, getting sterilized won't be like you throwing away your fertility, it would be honouring the children you have, because you just want to focus on them. I mean it's clear to anyone who reads anything you write that you adore your children, and altering your fertility wouldn't denigrating your gift. But this is how I see it. I am sure that there are others who see it differently.
I'm not sure that this makes any sense at all, I sure hope I haven't offended anyone, not my intention.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

I just joined twitter...
I'm screamnfreak


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Emily.

Nice post, Dea.

I had a really sad conversation with Alex last night. Both boys have been reading over my shoulder on the computer occasionally- including when I've been posting down in the December DDC- and the time felt right to tell them that I was pregnant again. They bounced, were happy, we talked a bit about how pregnancy generally but doesn't always = baby, and then Alex asked if there was anything I could do to stop having a baby







: I do think that 10's a bit young to be asking questions like that, but I gave him a straight answer anyhow, but didn't talk about the fact that both he and Isaac were every bit as unplanned as this babe is.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Dea, thank you for that. Especially this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea*
getting sterilized won't be like you throwing away your fertility, it would be honouring the children you have

That's exactly the perspective I needed!







You're an amazing woman, Dea, mad props to you. Provided I see one line, the train ends here. If there are two... well, we'll see what happens because quite frankly the idea of having a fourth c-section *terrifies* me. I mean it fills me with abject horror... but of course if I did, they could snip me right then.







I don't know. What is meant to be will be, yah? Yah.

Helen, Bean has precisely the opposite perspective. He thinks it's time for me to start thinking about getting pregnant again because Bear's not a baby anymore. He's *horrified* by the idea of permanent sterilization, he thinks it's "just awful, you wouldn't do that, would you? would dad?"





















Bean becomes very excited when I get pregnant, he loves babies, loves his siblings, loves being the oldest and plays the part to the hilt. He'd happily watch me pop out a baby every two years for the rest of his life at this point.







:

BooBah loves taking care of her younger siblings, but she also loves her free time. She'd be fine either way, and doesn't seem to have any opinion on the subject of "more."

Bella is very pleased to have a younger brother in Bear, and thankfully he's so mellow (when he's not sick) and so low-maintenance that he's really the perfect sort of sibling for her. If you'll recall, I was quite concerned about her while I was pregnant with him because she's fairly high-strung and the "neediest" of the kids. She's very loving and very caring, but a child even slightly more tense than Bear would be the spark to ignite Bella.









And of course Bear, my little Aquarian observer. When he's not sick and/or in a lot of pain, he's very mellow and sweet. In the event of a new baby, he'd probably spend time with his thumb in his mouth just







*watching*







.
















:














:


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Dea* I'm sorry to hear things didn't turn out how you were hoping. I loved your last post. You aren't angry at others for being able to have have babies, just sad for yourself. I remember those days and the feelings towards others who could have countless babies, but couldn't provide them the love they need and deserve.

I bought Eli a little tikes play center for outside yesterday and today it cruddy and rainy. I was looking forward to watching him check it out.

I bored. I should go knit. I have a sweater and some socks to finish for the baby. We'll see if I get them done before she gets here!


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

oh yeah... today is the anniversary of Tim and I's first date 6 years ago and the 7 year anniversary of my divorce being final. Ironic that the date is significant in various ways!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Yeah, I have one of those. I bonked both of my husbands for the first time on the same date (different years), which is also River's birthday. Happy anniversary! Are you doing anything special?

Rynna, I'm pretty sure that Alex is genuinely happy about the baby, but sex and contraception have been fairly open topics of conversation around here recently- so abortion isn't a huge stretch. He's a funny lad- he goes deep in a lot of ways, but is still so very young for his age in others.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Helen* Nothing special. Spent the day with a crabby, teething Eli. Bottom eye teeth are finally coming in after being skipped for molars. One is through and the other is right there. It made for a long day......

ONce Kendall got home from her dad's we still had a school project to complete. One that I knew about three weeks ago but honestly just hadn't had the energy to work on it. She had to construct a model of a local business. Thankfully she picked the greenhouse. It was easy and we were done in 45 minutes or less. Only a a month and a half left of school.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

So in honor of the almost one-month anniversary of my breaking my wrist, I promptly took a bad misstep and badly sprained my opposite ankle. My mom thinks I should go in just to make sure it isn't broken, but I feel pretty certain it's not. The two times I've ever broken something I've not been able to laugh about it minutes after the injury. I was getting out of my mom's car after a weekend long all-women's slumber party (dubbed Est Fest by the males in the fam), and tripped on a rut in the driveway. My mom asked my sister to find her old crutches. She brought them out asking how in the world would I be able to use them with my arm in a cast. That's when the laughter began.

So now I sit here with my foot up at work, ice on the ankle and an aircast sitting nearby for when I have to hobble around. I really didn't use to be this clutsy, I swear!

In other news, Senara had a great time at Est Fest. Bouncing on the air mattress was tops!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sounds like fun! (but I'm sorry about your foot. Can we wrap you in marshmallows, please?)

I just took Skye and River to the park and they had a fantastic time paddling in the lake... Skye was most disgruntled that we didn't have her swimming costume and I wasn't letting her go as deep as she wanted







I'm knackered now, though.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi all! Been crazy busy-->MIA, but trying to catch up a little bit. Wow!

*Helen,* I have to admit, I re-read your siggy line about 7 times before I fully computed that yes, you are pregnant & due in December. Congratulations - so exciting! When I first saw it, I thought, "Wait, River wasn't born last December." "Is that an old signature?" "Oh, it's 2009 now." "Wait - that means - wheeeeee!" Congratulations again, and fingers crossed for a healthy pregnancy, no SPD, etc. Wow!

*Heather,* you're due really soon! Hi, Mistress of the Obvious over here. Hoping that you are feeling well, sending you "downward energy" vibes!
*
Rynna* - give little Bear a gentle pat on the tummy for me. Wish you could find a could pediatric acupuncturist for him, or something. Poor kiddo!

*Dea,* I'm so sorry that #2 didn't work out this time around. Hugs to you, mama. My SIL went through a long stretch of fertility treatments, and after each round of failed implantation, went home and gave her son a big hug and meditated on how grateful she is for him. FWIW - she is now pregnant - naturally - with #2 and due in August, after another 2 years of trying. Have heart Dea, and big hugs. You do seem to keep a really positive outlook on life, which is great. And ps, does your DH work at Google? I'm envious. I love my job, but oh, Google. Sigh. Is it as great as everyone reports?
*
Cicely* - good to see you!
*
Firecat* - know what you mean about the computer time (I think it was you that posted on that?). DH (SAHD) is on it a lot during the day, at night...I'm at it all day for work, and am going to try to avoid the computer in the afternoons when I'm with DD.

*Teeny,* sorry about your wrist & ankle. Bubble wrap, please?

I know I'm missing some of you - I'll try to keep catching up!

In our news: R is running, talking, and signing like a champ. It's so interesting to watch the language development, and how it completely takes over her brainwaves. I guess not language, but communication. Very cool I've always been fascinated with communication & how different individuals communicate when they have limitations with "traditional" (spoken/verbal) communication, and I guess a one-year-old falls into this category!

Oh, and the climbing. Holy cow.

But she loves going for walks in the woods, and playing outside (note to self -must clean up dog poop from yard), and climbing up the slides at the playground, and romping romping romping. Not a mellow kid, this one.

She might have the chicken pox. We're not sure. She has about 7 bumps that we thought were bug bites, but they all have blisters on them now. Both DH & I got very mild cases (he as a child, me as an adult), so we're wondering...waiting for a call from the pede and we'll probably get her checked. Fingers crossed - it would be lovely to get CP out of the way and so mildly to boot!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Hi everyone, I don't have long, I'm procrastinating. I woke up in a foul mood and I knew checking with all of would pick me up!

I really love all these little toddlers!

James isn't really talking yet either. He says mama, dada, more, and eat. He's a boy thru and thru, his latest word is penis (eee-iss). I think it's hilarious! He still does't have a name for Grace though, that seems weird to me for some reason. He does sign a lot though and is signing in 2 word phrases (sentences?) He's really taking of on the climbing thing now too. He loves to play outside but always ends up with some dirt, rocks, leaves, or other such things in his mouth though. I just fear that he'll find some cat poop or eat a bug or something thing! Yuck!

Well I've really got to run, I just want to go back to bed though!! I need to start going to bed earlier.

I've asked this a couple months ago and now I'm wondering again. Has anyone else not had a period yet? I'm still enjoying it but I'd kind of like it to return so when we are ready to try for the next babe my body will be ready too.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

I have BEES!

If you don't want to sit through 7:30 of video, you can see stills HERE.

Ember LOVES them. She wants to finger, touch, mush and otherwise PLAY with the bees. She's already had her first sting, and funny enough, it wasn't anywhere near where my bees are.







She found one yesterday morning that was cold and slow and proceeded to pick it up with those cute little sausage pinchers.







She handled it like a trooper the moment I scratched the stinger out. She wanted right back at 'em.









She spent every minute outside this weekend. Petting and chasing the chickens, digging in the dirt, eating laying mash...


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I can't even wrap my head around spending 14 months without a period. The longest I've ever gone was... during pregnancy.







Well, that's not true-- I was on Depo Proverafor ages, and I didn't get my period for most of it. Without chemicals, though? I think Bella was the longest PP for me, 5 months sounds about right.

Bear's talking a blue streak now; I guess it's fair to say that he "talks." He kind of exploded last week. They tend to do that, in my experience. In any case, he had beautiful, clear skin last Friday and I knew instantly that it was because we'd run out of eggs.







He's fine as long as he stays at the other end of the house when they're cooking, but as I'm the one who makes eggs he's usually in the kitchen, hanging on my leg and trying to get my attention.

This is a fun developmental thing that I really get a kick out of: Bear knows how most common objects are intended for use. If he sees a remote, he aims it at the television. If he picks up a comb or brush, he "combs" or "brushes" his hair. He "writes" with pencils, "dresses" in clothing, snuggles in blankets and he even puts disks into empty Netflix envelopes.







It's so adorable. Of course, I have no idea when he learned all of these things, but he knows them in the same way he knows that a bottle's nipple goes in his mouth, or that if i'm holding a can of Neocate he's going to be fed soon. He's known for ages, I've been fascinated by his understanding for at least four months now.

It's one of those cool, "I guess I could see how unschooling might actually work" deals. If only society didn't throw all our natural instincts into disarray...

Oh, the tummytum. He's still got diarrhea (shocking I know) but he's not terribly dehydrated. **** is no longer flowing down the side of his face, and his balance is almost normal; We have an appointment with the ENT on Friday to make sure that the **** didn't block his tube. Yay, happy fun time.









I'm hungry. I'm tired. I want to go to bed. Instead, I'm going to get my behind in gear. Meh.


----------



## Justmee (Jun 6, 2005)

No period here yet. With Rivka it took about 20 months to come back.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Sarah: I'm like Rynna, I had, at most, 6 weeks without some type of bleeding between delivering Molly and starting a period, so even though I am sure it is weird for you to still be waiting for af, since I am sitting here bloated, and in the middle of another visit myself, probably at least number 12 since Molly's birth, I can't help but feel the teeniest bit jealous







!

Rynna: so glad that bear is "drying up"







I, too, love this stage of babies knowing functions. They are such smart, amazing little learners, aren't they!!

Dea: Thank you SO much for your amazing words. I have been struggling with thoughts about how many kids is "right", but your crystal clear point about how it is what love you are able to give the kid or kids you have that is all that makes a family "right", were just what I needed to hear. You are such a strong mama, to comfort us in the midst of your difficult journey.









Helen: so sorry that the conversation with the big LO's didn't go that well. This is a journey for your whole family, of course, so they will make their own part of this journey with you. Things will smooth out over time...it's always an adjustment for everyone. How are you feeling? Any m/s yet?

Heather: thinking easy labor vibes for you!! Are you feeling "close" yet? Molly was my 2nd, and she came at 41.5 weeks, so I no longer feel like later babies come earlier. Hope Eli's teething is over soon!

Slgt: good luck with the pox! Hope this is it for you and it is behind you now!

Teeny:







!!!! I can't believe this!!!! Seriously, Helen is right...can we wrap you in bubble wrap or something???

Julie: awesome about the bees! And way-to-go for Ember to be such a trooper. Molly isn't too bad with pain, either, much less dramatic than her older brother, but we haven't tackled a bee sting yet, either.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sarahn4639* 
I've asked this a couple months ago and now I'm wondering again. Has anyone else not had a period yet? I'm still enjoying it but I'd kind of like it to return so when we are ready to try for the next babe my body will be ready too.

Nope. Nothing here either and it doesn't feel imminant at all. Mostly I'm okay with that since I'm not ready to TTC yet (yea, I know all the reasons I shouldn't drag my feet if I'm going to go for it, but he's just so LITTLE and CLW is more important to me than i thought it was) and it's kind of interesting to see my body working the way it's supposed to. It also makes me feel like I'm still at the tail end of the whole pregancy-birth-new baby experience somehow and not "business as usual" quite yet.

I have also mentioned this before, but I had some perimenopausal symptoms before Terran was conceived and my cycle was so wonked out that







was literally a WEEK late when we made him; KD was only available on weekends so it's pretty amazing how things worked out.

My grandmother supposedly went through menopause early and was done at 42, but I'm not sure how reliable that information is and my mother was in her early 50s so there's no point in getting upset about it. I'm a bit concerned about my milk supply if it comes while I'm still nursing a babe, though.

It seems like a good thing that my eggies are staying put and that IF there's still a good one left in there, s/he's giving big bro a chance to grow up a bit more.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Just popping in to say I'm jealous of you mommas still without AF. I went 14 months PP without one, but had my first recently. My mom went that long too and got PG right after. Three kids in a row, all two years apart. So closely timed that my sister and I share a birthday, four years apart.

Kinda wish I could TTC too, but we're just not ready for more babes. Maybe not ever. We'll see. Such an emotional issue, huh?


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sounds like fun! (but I'm sorry about your foot. Can we wrap you in marshmallows, please?)

LOL. Est Fest was fun. I also realized that when I came home and said the obligatory "I missed you" to Mr Toona, that I really didn't miss him. It's really making me think.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Rynna









Sarah, Jackson doesn't really say even daddy yet either... mama yes, daddy, no







And he loves to eat dirt as well. Last week we were outside and I was turned around putting some soil in a pot and when I turned back he was spewing dirt out of his mouth and had a jar full of it in his hands. Obviously he was trying to "drink" the dirt
















Saturday night we went out for pizza and I had some jalapenos on mine. I had one in my hand and Jackson wanted it so I thought, what the heck, and let him try it. omg! It was too funny! He popped it in his mouth and chewed on it for few seconds then spit it out with this look of horror on his face, puckered up his lips and started wiping at them with his hands.







I so wish I had my camera out to take pictures. And even funnier, he made the mistake of grabbing the jalapeno off my plate a few minutes later and trying to eat it again... oh my, we were all in stitches! Although it porobably wasn't so funny for him









slgt, well I think it was Playa that mentioned it first but yeah. Sometimes dh is on the computer almost as soon as he gets home which is totally annoying because right then I am trying to fix dinner and it would be nice for him to take J for awhile so I don't get pissy! But I can't do computer with J awake right now because our floor is all torn up what with the hardwood going in soon and all. And even if we did have a floor, he gets all clingy and cranky if I am on the computer.

We are getting a laptop soon, so I won't be confined to the computer desk anymore and so it will be interesting to see what happens to my computer time.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

This is a fun developmental thing that I really get a kick out of: Bear knows how most common objects are intended for use. If he sees a remote, he aims it at the television. If he picks up a comb or brush, he "combs" or "brushes" his hair. He "writes" with pencils, "dresses" in clothing, snuggles in blankets and he even puts disks into empty Netflix envelopes.







It's so adorable. Of course, I have no idea when he learned all of these things, but he knows them in the same way he knows that a bottle's nipple goes in his mouth, or that if i'm holding a can of Neocate he's going to be fed soon. He's known for ages, I've been fascinated by his understanding for at least four months now.

It's one of those cool, "I guess I could see how unschooling might actually work" deals. If only society didn't throw all our natural instincts into disarray...


I think unschooling is basically toddlerhood for big kids. As long as the parents make the treasure baskets more interesting and keep the TV off, they'll learn. Otherwise, they'll sit there clapping along with step plus on the wii fit because it's what they think they should do







: I've noticed that River is copying more than Skye did- he dresses himself, brushes his hair, plays some remarkably sophisticated games. We've never really used baby signs with the others, but we do use objects of reference a lot and I seem to remember that all of mine had this understanding of "what it's for" at this kind of age...
What has thrown me, actually, is that River gets cars, likes cars, has the basic concept of putting a toy car on the floor and pushing it so the wheels turn. With my older two, they didn't actually own a car until the family got one (buses, trains and planes, yes. Cars, no) and frankly, they weren't that bothered about them one way or another. River actively loves them. It's - freaky. He loves dolls, too, though, so I guess it all balances out.

TT







Are things settling down at all for you two?

Firecat, that's funny


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

HI Mamas!
I went to my fertility doctor today and I have no cysts, so yay! I get to start the drugs today! I'm on a new one that I get to shoot up my nose! Fun, eh? I know you're totally jealous! You want to shoot foul tasting liquid up your nose. I don't blame you really, all of the cool kids are doin' it. Anyhow it's a super shot of FSH and then I go on the injectable hormones again on wednesday, which is just another form of FSH. Watch this month I'll get like 10 eggs. I'll have to give birth under the stairs in a box.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Don't forget to use your husband's favorite shirt as nesting material.





















:


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Rynna, HA!

Someone asked if DH worked at Google... he does. He works on the search engine, so every time you do a google search it goes through code that he's written.
It's as spectacular to work there as people gossip about, free gourmet lunch, 7 weeks off when Trixie was born, several mini kitchens on every floor loaded with all of the stuff that the people around them like to munch on. His building has a ball pit. There are nap pods scattered around so you can take a nap. It's all good. The people that work there, work hard though. Although DH can go in when he wants and leave when he wants, he works hard, but he loves it.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
HI Mamas!
I went to my fertility doctor today and I have no cysts, so yay! I get to start the drugs today! I'm on a new one that I get to shoot up my nose! Fun, eh? I know you're totally jealous! You want to shoot foul tasting liquid up your nose. I don't blame you really, all of the cool kids are doin' it. Anyhow it's a super shot of FSH and then I go on the injectable hormones again on wednesday, which is just another form of FSH. Watch this month I'll get like 10 eggs. I'll have to give birth under the stairs in a box.

You go, girl.








:


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi Mama's,
Just being my old lurker self...don't even have much time for lurkin these days!I could not pass up congratulating Helen right away!!! Wow, like many of us I was shocked, but joyed to read of your pregnancy!! How wonderfully exciting for you...makes me have twinges for another just thinking of you, but DH would most likely kill me if I announced a pregnancy! Anyway best of luck to you and enjoy every single second of your pregnancy!!!

Dea, best of luck to you Sweetie. It is such a rough and emotional road to travel. I went through fertility treatment, nothing as extreme as what you are having to deal with, but I know the month to month emtional rollercoaster can be so tough sometimes. I always hoped and even felt like I was pregnant for 2 weeks out of the month and then it would be such a major let down when AF would return. I am thinking of you and hoping that everything works this month









Heather, also sending you ELV....will be checkin in more looking for your birth story!

Teeny good luck healing your wrist and ankle. Lots of calcium and protein!!

My little Audie is growing like a weed. She walks, tries to run and is now climbing! I caught her climbing up her brothers bunk bed ladder. It was funny and scary all at the same time. She looked like a little circus performer! I am enjoying this age, she is so darn cute and love watching her explore her world!

I am still working full time and must be a sucker for an insane life since I have decided to go back to school. I will start taking a couple of classes in 09-10 and then enter full time in 2010. I plan to finish up my midwifery training. I am feeling such a pull to do it and maybe it is partly b/c I know I will not be having anymore babies of my own. I really want to get out there and empower women to trust in their body throughout pregnancy, during birth and postpartum. I am excited about it and feel that even though it is going to be busier around here I need to get it done!

Anyone ever done the Master Cleanse? I am going to be starting next week with DH. We are going to do 6 days of fasting..I tried doing it back in Nov and only survived 2 days. I have a better plan in place and since we are going to do it together I think the support from him will be very helpful! Oh, and my DH finally quit smoking last week!!! He had 3 accupuncture sessions and went through 3 really rough days of withdrawal and acting like the devil, but now feels great, hasn't had any nicotine in almost a week and feels he has it licked!! So, Yeaaa for him!!

I've got to get back to reading and catching up, but just wanted to say hello and give you all a big







!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Rynna, HA!

His building has a ball pit.

Whoa. WTF?????? Congratulations, Dea, you just made my list of "seven impossible things before breakfast."










eta: Yes, my workplace has a ballpit too, but that's different, I'm a SAHM and the world is my workplace.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

A ball pit. I'm soooo jealous.... My team would never get anything done. I'm going to think of your husband every time I 'google' now. Very cool.

Someone asked if I feel close. I do some days and other I feel like this baby is never going to come. If I hold true to the first two being exactly a week early, I should have her today. Some how I think she's going to break that rule. I go to the dr today so we'll see what he says. Hopefully something good! We finally have a name picked-it's a surprise so you'll have to wait.









Eli's teeth seems to be bothering him less. Now he just has a runny nose and a cough. He ran a temp last Thurs and Fri, a high one for him 101 and above. He was fighting off something viral per the ped. I had him checked because each and every time he has ever had a temp there has been an ear infect to go with it. This time nothing, just a viral infection. Good news is we found a different pedi out of the deal. Our old one was great, very good dr just really weird and you had to always endure her life stories, which when you are there with a sick kid you don't want to hear. I think we are going to switch to this other pedi.

I suppose I better go put my jeans in the dryer if I want dry pants for work.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Have her today, Heather. It's my birthday, and a good day to be born, and you can name her after me. Or Charlotte Bronte. Or Queen Elizabeth II, or- you know. It's a good day for popping girls out, anyhow.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

OOh Heather, how exciting! Here's hoping!

Dea, many many good wishes on this go working out for you. Thinking of you.

Helen, well he and I have good and bad days. The good days are when there's nothing deeper than "how was your day dear?" I'm also dreading the upcoming Mother's Day bc well not like it matters to him.








: Happy Birthday Helen!!







:


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Oh, I meant to ask, does your LO's weight seem sort of stagnant? Senara really hasn't gained much - naked she's not quite 21 lbs, she's been hovering in the 20-21 lb zone for months, it seems. She does have a healthy appetite, I attribute her not gaining to much due to her newfound love of walking and fast-walking. But I wanted to check with you all and see what your experiences are.


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

dea, that sounds awesome! 7 weeks off after a babe, that is heavenly!! oh and the ball pit would be fun also







good luck this cycle and the mental picute of you birthing under the stairs was hilarious. I'll hope you get exactly the number you want, twins?

teeny, yes, weight is often stagnent at the age, I don't think James has gained for a couple months, not noticably anyway. We don't do WBV so I don't really know for sure. Grace did the same thing.

Helen, Happy Birthday! I caught you on FB too.

Oh shoot, I just saw the time and I need to get to Toddler LLL, I'll catch everyone else later.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Happy birthday, Helen!







:

Teeny-- this is a growth plateau for a lot of kids.







Between all the eating and the running around (becoming toddlers) they stop gaining weight in that insane way for a time. Usually 9-12 months after they start walking, they have a growth spurt in my experience. They eat like crazy things, whine and hibernate, and then they suddenly gain a mass of teeth, five pounds and a couple of inches.







By the time they're 2.5, they've settled into a more regular growth pattern that will reflect their adult size much more than anything they've done prior (because baby size has more to do with nutrition in the womb and health than genetics, really). When a woman who's 5'2" has an elevven pound moose baby, they usually stay big/huge for a while, but by 2.5 they're looking more like the petite person they're going to be later. It makes sense, if you think about it.










All three of my older kids started out closer to average, and all three of them settled around the 3-10th percentile (I fall somewhere in there, too







). Bear's taller, and very slim for his hieght, but again that's nutrition more than an indicator of his build. Hence the Neocate Jr rather than Neocate 1+; Jr's standard dilution is 30 cal/oz. It provides 150% of everything, because it's designed for kids who aren't gaining well for whatever reason. I don't think he looks too thin or out of proportion, but he is a long, skinny baby.









I'm feeling mellow and good today. My c-section scar is tingly/itchy and I'm feeling kind of bloated, so I'm probably going to get my period late tonight/tomorrow or Thursday. Ahh, nice.







I hate feeling parnoid and freaked out, like I'm overthinking my entire life.







In any case, if AF doesn't show up tomorrow I'll pee on the stick I found in the bathroom... but I really feel good about it coming on. Once she's here, I call and ask about snippage. Thank you so, so, so much Dea.







I'll be thinking very happy pregnancy thoughts at you.









Bella and BooBah spent much of yesterday arguing over a preschool workbook. I was frightened to note that they were really at the same level.







: It'd be nice if all four of them would follow a similar timeline with this sort of thing... Wishful thinking, I know, but I'm a planner, tense and such.

Okay, time to reassemble Bear's carseat. Had to take it apart and wash it after he decorated with his special sauces.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2-4* 
Anyone ever done the Master Cleanse?

I have done a variation on the master cleanse... I like to add in some real fruit/vegi/green juices and broth where at all possible. Last time I did it I would do a fruit smoothie w/ flax oil for breakfast, a vegi/green juice for lunch, broth for dinner, and the cleanse drink for the rest of the time. I have also done a juice fast (no master cleanse drink) which involves an additional fruit drink in the morning and vegi drink in the afternoon, and whatever herbal tea you want. I have not done a fast longer than 3 days, wow 6 sounds incredible! Good luck on your fasting, and I should probably add the first time I did one was the best since I did a lot of meditations during it...I was never hungry during that one and I think it was all the meditations.
















: Helen!!

Heather, hope everything goes smoothly







and you get your baby soon!

Jackson has actually gained several pounds since his birthday. But before that he was sitting around 19 lbs for several months.

and I forgot to say, Rynna I really hope af shows on time so you can get back to enjoying yourself







I am totally an overthinker too and it can take over your mind!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I feel like I have a little porker on my hands! Steven was 27 lbs at his WIC check up...30 in tall as well. He's gonna be a BIG boy









I took my FBAT test yesterday and scored a 94/100 so I passed with flying colors. All my paperwork is done and ready to go in. Now all I have to do is make it through the interview!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

SarahLynne, I think Bella weighs 28 pounds. She just turned three.







Bear is 31 inches tall (iirc) and I think he's 23 pounds, but he goes up and down a lot (the other kids didn't).


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah lynne! woo-hoo that's a great score!

rynna and dea- that is an amazing way to think about fertility. when i thought i was pregnant (thankyouthankyouthankyou) i totally had the feeling of needing to make sure the ones i had were taken care of before i thought about another. it's totally honoring the kids you have to not have any more.

dea- fingers crossed for you!!!

my pp period came back at about 6 weeks for lazlo and linnaea i was lucky and got about 8 months.

cleanses- i've done a juice fast for 3 days, it was AWESOME!! i felt amazing. i have a friend that fasts at the equinoxes and i think i'm going to try that this year, well, not this equinox but going into winter.

linnaea weighs 24 pounds, the little porker







she's between 29-30" tall she wouldn't stand totally still. i'm not sure where that puts her on the charts since i haven't checked.

the little meep is adding new words by the day, today was potty "pah" and broom. i sent her into the kitchen to get her little broom and she came back saying "brum" even though she couldn't find it.

her new favourite thing is to feed the fish.

the boys are coming back tomorrow and my internet time goes down to one hour during the day and after the baby is sleeping. or maybe one hour after the baby is sleeping, i'm not sure how it's going to work but i know that laz is watching too much tv (linnaea too







) and i want to really focus on building our relationship.

much love mamas!


----------



## 98741 (May 17, 2006)

Rynna, it's actually been 23 months without a period, that's a long time!!! I am thinking about doing a form of structured unschooling. Seeing them at this age defiantly give credence to the idea that they are driven to learn. That's exciting about Bear's language explosion!

Julie, I'm so jealous of your bees! Someday, when I have a nice chunk of land I will defiantly be bugging you for all your bee advice! Congrats! I'm glad Ember loves them too! I hope things are going okay in the DH department.

Rach, it's good to hear I'm not the only one! With Grace my period cam back around 10 or 11 months but I was having to supplement with a little estrogen then so I think that's why it did.

Emily, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I would be loving this if I didn't know I wanted another babe in the near future. That's the only part that makes me a little uneasy about it so I understand your wishing you had a longer break too!! I hope all else is well with you guys!

Heather (NOS), I agree that it kind of makes me feel more closely connected to being postpartum, not having a period. That's an interesting point I hadn't thought about before. I have a client that is due to birth in the next few weeks and I have a feeling that I make get my period then, it seems fairly common for doulas to connect with their clients so much that their uterus' get involved while with the laboring woman. We'll see!

Gena, very interesting! I agree that TTC is a very emotional issue!

Teeny, I'm sorry things are still rough with your hubby.

Cheryl, eek on the pepper!! My sister's daughter refused to say mama just to spite her (or so she thinks). She would say dada and many other things and was capable of saying mama but just decided not to, probably because of the reaction it got from my sister! does it bother your DH that he's not saying daddy? That sounds annoying about the DH and computer. That is my worst time of day too. I always send the kids up with DH to hang out and talk while he showers. It makes that time/transition really nice for all of us! I hope you guys can figure out a way to ease that time for you.

Helen, James has discovered cars lately too! He has a big tractor Dave got him at an auction last weekend and he loves rolling it back and forth and putting things in the back and pulling them around. It's adorable! James is also doing a lot of imitating. At least Rives has some bros to model, James always asks for me to put a barrette in his hair!









Andrea!! Great to see you! Glad to hear things are going well and congrats to your husband. I hope it just gets easier from here on out!! About the cleanse, are you still nursing? That's my hesitancy on that front. I've been wanting to cleanse for a while and really feel like I need to but I'm worried about all the yuckiness getting in my milk and losing my supply. I think it's wonderful you are going to be a midwife!!! Congrats!!!

I am a SAHM, the world is my workplace. I LOVE it Helen!!!

Heather (BB), ELV to you! I hope everything is wonderful!! I'll be watching for your update!! Have you tried Hyland's Teething Tablets? They work great for our kids.

Sarah Lynne, Congrats!! How are you feeling?

Carrie, we are working on turning off the computer and TV as well. It's a work in progress. Summer coming should help. James loves TV too, he gets really excited when he sees me pick up the remote, that makes me feel bad! I love your openness and honestly on this topic. Best of luck on turning things off! I hope the boys had a great time and get home safe tomorrow.


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you! Sorry, no baby on your birthday.

Dr appt went okay. I was hoping for more progress given how my back has been hurting. I think that's thanks to over compensating for my belly and then more so carrying Eli. Still only a 1.5 cm dialated, 50% effaced, but she has dropped. Go back next week unless she decides to make her entrance. I've had a contraction here and there but nothing consistent. Just teasers. The ob was like I thought you said you didn't have contractions until the day of. I said with the first that held true but this one isn't following the rules! If she was following the other two I'd be in labor today, a week before my due date. He laughed and said there is always one that has to be different. Guess he would know he's got 5 or 6 of his own.

Eli is getting quite good at animal sounds. When we read Moo Baa La La La, he can't wait for the little dogs go ruff ruff ruff page. Very excitedly the little dogs go Uff Uff Uff. It's cute.

He weighs 25 pounds but before that was stuck at 21-22 for months. The way he tears around it's a wonder he gained anything.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

SarahLynne, I missed you in last round of personals but I've been thinking about you & hoping that you're doing ok these days. Maybe on a level spot on the roller coaster? Congrats on the test - hope things work out!

PP AF came back at I think 10 months - earlier than I'd hoped, considering I was still nursing every 1.5 hours at that point!

Heh - listening to DD dump the dogfood on the floor downstairs. I think she does it b/c she gets such a great reaction from DH!

We have about 70% convinced ourselves that we want 2 kids - we live in the country, very lonely life for an only child. We'd start later this summer or fall. I have a pulled muscle (psoas) in my abdomen that has to heal before I can get pregnant again. Pulled it during last pregnancy & it was excruciating for the last 3 months, and still hasn't healed!

Never done a master cleanse. I worked with 2 women who did the full 6 or 7 days or whatever (maybe longer?) and I have to say, they looked like hell while they were doing it. Skin tone, exhausted-looking eyes, twitchy. But, they were not so healthy to begin with, so who knows.

Dea, if we ever move back out to the bay area, I want to work at Google. It sounds fantastic! But, we're never moving back out there, so I guess it's an empty threat. Sigh.

Speaking of careers, I'm itching for a career change, either teaching or nursing or midwifery. Dont' think it's feasible until DD (DC?) are both in preschool, since I'm the "breadwinner" of the family right now...I guess i have time to ponder & explore what the right path would be.

Hey - happy Earth Day, everyone! What are you doing to celebrate & take care of our planet today?

(and not to jinx, but DD has STTN 4 nights in a row!)


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm feeling pretty good







The meds seem to be helping a bit. I've still had a few panic attacks, but they don't last as long and they are getting farther apart. I know the Celexa takes longer to really get in your system so I expected this. I haven't been taking the Xanax unless I've really gotten antsy or frazzled and usually its only been around bed time so I don't think thats going to be a problem. I'm much happier as of late. So much so my husband has commented on that. So thats a good sign. My counselor doesn't want to see me for 3 weeks because I was so happy in her office yesterday. I take that as a good sign as well.

I can hear DH getting frustrated in the livingroom so I'm gonna go!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Heather, traditionally third babies are the wild cards...

Sarah Lynne, glad you're doing well









slgt, the change in career sounds like fun! Your time will come soon enough (at least, that's what I'm telling myself...)


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Bear looks like he got an inch taller last night.









I peed on a stick and nothing happened.







: Don't have my period either, but I feel like it must be immanent. Yay.







:

I really want an alethiometer.









Happy Earth Day!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah - meant to comment on baby size. DD was 30.5" as of 3 weeks ago, and still hasn't reached 20 lbs. She definitely still goes on periodic mini-strikes where she's just not very interested in eating...when she's eating well, we offer her snacks ~every 1.5-2 hours, and have been known to give her spoonfulls of sunflower butter and entire avocados to eat! Sigh. DH is quite skinny himself, so I guess she has his genes!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Dea, if we ever move back out to the bay area, I want to work at Google. It sounds fantastic! But, we're never moving back out there, so I guess it's an empty threat. Sigh.

SO you know that Google has offices everywhere, right?


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Oh, I meant to ask, does your LO's weight seem sort of stagnant? Senara really hasn't gained much - naked she's not quite 21 lbs, she's been hovering in the 20-21 lb zone for months, it seems. She does have a healthy appetite, I attribute her not gaining to much due to her newfound love of walking and fast-walking. But I wanted to check with you all and see what your experiences are.

Just checked Belle's weight since she had her first sick appointment this morning (poor baby!). She's exactly as you describe. Same weight, although she doesn't eat all that much. Pretty active and still nursing. Beautiful, but not as much bigger as I'd have though.

Very normal I'd guess!


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:

does it bother your DH that he's not saying daddy?
maybe, if so he is hiding it pretty well.







I think he doesn't say it because he doesn't have much reason to, dh is not the sole caretaker very often. But I could be totally off base!

Heather, we have that book too! It's one of our favorites. Uff! Uff! Sounds so very cute!

slgt, I am quite jealous right now!!

Sarah Lynne, so glad to hear you are doing so much better, and good luck on your interview (when is it?).


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't have a weight in pounds or a height in inches for Terran right now, but I (and several of his other grownups) have noticed that my great big chunk-a-lunk of a squishy-squishy is slimming down a LOT. He has very long legs. Ibought some prefab T shirts in size 2T-3T to tie-dye and wish I'd gotten the 4s instead. I think the pattern sizesare different because his 2-3T handmade shirts are still "oversized" enough for modesty during nekkie-butt time. His pants size depends on whether he's wearing a slightly-too-large or almost-but-not-quite-too-small diaper cover and how much absorbancy I have in there, but I'm making 3s, hemming up the legs, and hoping that he can still wear them next year but not counting on it.

He's just very, very busy right now so he burns alot of calories. His appetite is fine. He's actually such a big eater that I paid for him at an all-you-can-eat pancake breakfast that doesn't usually charge for little kids because it was the right thing to do. He seems to be past that stage where one year olds frequently go on nursing strikes. I can tell by the gulping and by the fact that he nurses more when solid food isn't as convenient that he is still getting significant nutrition, so I don't want to do anything that would have a negative effect on supply, like getting pregnant or fasting, until he is at least 2.

What Rynna says about size being based on maternal nutrition is absolutely true here, because my nutrition during pregnancy was INCREDIBLE, since I was bartering for locally grown organic produce instead of cash for one of my jobs.

I don't expect him to be a particularly large adult, since KD and I are both average, but I was a very large child and Jeanita and Chris,who are now very average-sized adult-sized people, were such tiny children that I genuinely feared dwarfism. My ped said that it was just one of many variations on normal and assured me that they would catch up to their peers in puberty, which is what finally happened, although Chris didn't break the five foot mark until he was thirteenish.

If he hasn't broken the six foot mark by now, he's pretty darned close.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Dude! I forgot something cool! She called me MOMMA yesterday!!







: She's been calling Mr Toona Da or Dada for ages. But she never called me anything, until I got home last night!!







:

Glad to see others have babies with stagnant weights. I figured it could be normal given their activity level, but you know, sometimes worry can get you! I have no idea how tall she is, shorter than my nephew, but then, my brother is 6'4, so that's to be expected.

OMG NOS, you've inspired me. I haven't tie-dyed in so very long!

Rynna hooray for negative sticks!! Right on! But I admit you all have me worried! My cycle's been wierd (temp wise and whatnot) and while we have been either cautious or not too GIO, any delay does make one a leeeetle bit worried. Mr Toona's worried about risks of the Big V (tho he still has his date scheduled, he's researching). If he doesn't go thru with it, I might get myself fixed.

Happy Earth Day! Momma Earth is being gracious enough to calm the rain and let me go outside after work!! Woohoo!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Hey - happy Earth Day, everyone! What are you doing to celebrate & take care of our planet today?

This morning, I built a new compost bin and proceeded to fill it with my two makeshift compost piles. It is nearly compost already, so by midsummer, I will be able to put it in my garden.
This afternoon, I am going to till up the spots where the OLD compost heaps were and put in another veggie bed.







:







:







:
If I get all that done before I collapse, I'm then going to plant a few things in said new bed.







:
Yay for Outdoor Baby Ember's new water table... Maybe she can spend some time with it instead of chasing chickens and eating laying mash.
















:







:







:







HAPPY EARTH DAY!







:







:







:


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Jeanita and Chris,who are now very average-sized adult-sized people, were such tiny children that I genuinely feared dwarfism. My ped said that it was just one of many variations on normal and assured me that they would catch up to their peers in puberty, which is what finally happened, although Chris didn't break the five foot mark until he was thirteenish.









A friend commented to me that the only thing my children have in common is that they're all tiny. Well proportioned and (except Bear) heavy for their sizes, but generally small. Bella spent all day in a dress sized 12-18 months. It's not remotely too small or too tight for her, either-- it fit her *perfectly*. Bean's a 6 slim. He can wear a 5, but a girl's 5 has a very low rise these days and he prefers the 6's so as to have room for his boybits.









I have to close the laptop now. The light is irritating the babies. :/


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Robin's weight gain has definitely plateaued. She went from this steep climb to a nice level line in the last few months. She is hovering around 24 lbs but keeps growing, length-wise. I think it's totally reasonable for a crazy busy toddler to not gain weight.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

hi mamas...

my one hour today is going well.









laz is home, i love him so much!!







when he came down the walkway at the airport he totally gave linnaea a huge hug and she smiled at him. so loving with each other.

my kombucha is AMAZINGLY yummy, if you have any inclinations to try it i would totally do it. it's completely going to replace soda in this house. i've also got my water kefir grains going but they're not quite as yummy, i have to figure out the flavourings with them.

and lazlo ate a red bell pepper today like an apple, and then he wanted the yellow one too! i started thinking maybe i am doing okay with the good healthy food stuff.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, one more cute thing.

linnaea likes to pick her clothes. she grabs clothes off of the shelves and brings them to me. if i try to put something on her that she didn't pick she freaks out. it's really cute except when she wants to wear a tank top and it's cold outside.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
okay, one more cute thing.

linnaea likes to pick her clothes. she grabs clothes off of the shelves and brings them to me. if i try to put something on her that she didn't pick she freaks out. it's really cute except when she wants to wear a tank top and it's cold outside.


So Cute!! I never even thought to offer Molly a choice??!! WTH! I'm going to try it tomorrow


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

*heh* Bean would choose and have me dress him at this age. BooBah dressed herself, Bella was still a baby and Bear will occasionally choose something but doesn't really care one way or another as long as he's comfortable.

They're all different.







This is not to discourage you from offering a choice, just to let you know that some kids couldn't care less what they're wearing at this age, and you shouldn't feel as though your baby's failed to achieve a milestone as a result.


----------



## nolonger (Jan 18, 2006)

: I was hoping to have a LOT more time for cute little matching mother-son outfits and learning how to make clothes for Terran that didn't look quite so...er...homemade.

I hope he doesn't stop letting me choose his clothes TOO soon. He does have some preferances and i'm a bit sad that he vetoes overalls and onesies, because we had some awfully cute ones for him, but i can definitely see how that can be a comfort issue, especially since he has sensory issues in other areas, such as not liking to touch food. It's easy enough for me to replace the onesies with T shirts and find some nice fabric to make elastic waist pants with to replace the overalls.

Terran had his first dentist's appointment today; I didn't even come close to making it to his third birthday.








:

of course everything was fine and the money would have been much better spent on groceries, but my dentist was wonderful. I not only nursed my fifteen month old in the chair during my own exam but was told that, since Teran is now a patient, they WANT him to come in the exam room with me instead of staying in the waiting room with a sibling. Of course that's only common sense, but it is so different than what I have been hearing from other mamas about other dentists. Humboldt County is not....um...er...ah...known for the quality of medical practitioners we attract, shall I put it as politely as possible....???......so I'm incredibly grateful to have such a longstanding relationship with an outstanding dentist that i'm trying not too feel to guilty about what it cost.

Today also marked a bittersweet milestone of something I never thought i would do as a parent. I'm glad it wasn't a planned caesarean or buying formula for my two week old but this wasn't part of who i wanted to be or how i wanted to raise my kids either.

So now I know what it feels like to rent my kid a tuxedo for the Junior Prom.








:


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Carrie!
I totally want to brew my own kombucha, but I'm not sure how to, and I would like to make my own keifer too since YUM! And Trixie likes it. I don't much understand the difference between water and milk keifer?
Also where did you get your first kombucha and your first keifer grains?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
Today also marked a bittersweet milestone of something I never thought i would do as a parent. I'm glad it wasn't a planned caesarean or buying formula for my two week old but this wasn't part of who i wanted to be or how i wanted to raise my kids either.

So now I know what it feels like to rent my kid a tuxedo for the Junior Prom.








:


Having planned a cesearian and bought formula for my two week old... well. Yeah. I'd rather not go through my kids' childhood feeling as though I've already screwed up irrevocably, though. I mean how does that help anyone? I could give up entirely, just toss them into their own rooms, put Bear in a crib, stop making any effort at parenting the way I feel I ought to because it's all over, I didn't have the right birth/infancy/whatever. At least give up on Bear, right? I mean he hasn't got a prayer of being at all attached to me, or having any respect for the environment or any such thing, what with the cloth diapers and the artificial feeding and the constant visits to doctors and hospitalizations. I probably shouldn't even take him for walks, what's the point of even exposing him to nature?








: It depresses me, in the grand scheme of things, that when something like unschooling is successful to the point that a child feels compotent to make their own decisions/mistakes, the parent can feel that it's such a failure. What about those of us who are "deliberately" screwing up from day one? I mean why bother? What's the point of any of it, if not to have kids who eventually (hopefully sooner than not) make their own decisions, independant of us? Or is it all about the trappings, the slings, the cloth diapers, the breastmilk, the foreskins?


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

NOS, I'm really disturbed by your post. My kids go to school and love it, and have been homeschooled in the past. I loved my school days, and my school formals, school band, and through going to a good school I got access to a whole host of things that I wouldn't have done at home. I don't see anything whatsoever to justify a gloomy smiley, and I don't see that anyone plans a section or buys formula for a newborn frivolously.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

So some how I managed to run out of diapers and not know it. I have one diaper left and two boys *sigh* So I'm staying on top of the older one about going potty in the big potty because I know the little one is gonna need that diaper when he wakes up! (I have diapers in the diaper bag in the car, which my husband took to work with him...) TGI Payday!

Days like this I miss my cloth!


----------



## Selesai (Oct 26, 2005)

Coming out of lurkdom because Rhynna's post (Rhynna, what's your blog address again?) compelled me to write.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Having planned a cesearian and bought formula for my two week old... well. Yeah. I'd rather not go through my kids' childhood feeling as though I've already screwed up irrevocably, though. I mean how does that help anyone? I could give up entirely, just toss them into their own rooms, put Bear in a crib, stop making any effort at parenting the way I feel I ought to because it's all over, I didn't have the right birth/infancy/whatever. At least give up on Bear, right? I mean he hasn't got a prayer of being at all attached to me, or having any respect for the environment or any such thing, what with the cloth diapers and the artificial feeding and the constant visits to doctors and hospitalizations. I probably shouldn't even take him for walks, what's the point of even exposing him to nature?








: It depresses me, in the grand scheme of things, that when something like unschooling is successful to the point that a child feels compotent to make their own decisions/mistakes, the parent can feel that it's such a failure. What about those of us who are "deliberately" screwing up from day one? I mean why bother? What's the point of any of it, if not to have kids who eventually (hopefully sooner than not) make their own decisions, independant of us? Or is it all about the trappings, the slings, the cloth diapers, the breastmilk, the foreskins?

I want to give you a big thumbs up. Both my children were born via cesarean-- obviously I would have preferred otherwise-- and I never did convince DH to go for cloth diapers. Luckily I have had no problems nursing or pumping and so they have never received formula. I was very anal with P and made sure that, as a small toddler, everything he ate was wholesome and preferably organic, but having G loosened me up and she will eat anything off of the floor, anyway.
My point is-- you know, the long-term parenting techniques and the relationship/bond established with your children are what really matter the most. My SS(13) was nursed for 2 years and his mom coslept, but he doesn't have a feeling of unconditional love from his mother. It would have been more important for her to spend quality time with him and to stop treating him (at least part of the time) as an inconvenience to be placated with TV and video games.

One of the things I've learned with having my second is that moderation really IS key. At a certain point, it doesn't matter what we want for our children. We've taught them, whether consciously or unconsciously, about the world and how to make intelligent, analyzed choices. But their choices will not be our own. I think we (general "we") have to remember that we have so much more life experience than our children, and always will. But we can't expect them to jump right into our worldview. They have to grow into their own.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
NOS, I'm really disturbed by your post. My kids go to school and love it, and have been homeschooled in the past. I loved my school days, and my school formals, school band, and through going to a good school I got access to a whole host of things that I wouldn't have done at home. I don't see anything whatsoever to justify a gloomy smiley, and I don't see that anyone plans a section or buys formula for a newborn frivolously.

I appreciate this, too. I've considered sending my kids to private school or montessori school (although at this point I can't afford it) and I had forgotten that about all of the wonderful things I experienced in public high school (aside from the typical crap of that age).

Sorry for the rambling.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

I dislike paper diapers for any number of reasons. That said, I dislike diarrhea running down legs more.

Speaking of which, Bear has had *normal poop* for two days!!







: I think it's the new formula; It's so nutritionally dense that his entire system slows down for it.







:







:







:







: If he keeps this up for another day, we may actually get back to *using* some of that cloth.









I'm feeling funny today, but still confident that I'm not pregnant. Mostly I'm trying to survive until this evening, when my redhead arrives on the train.







: Yay! Oh: Mike's dad found a set of bunkbeds for us (one down, one to go...) and Mike may bring it home over the weekend in which case he'll meet the aforementioned redhead. He was kind of "meh" on it before I mentioned that HRH is a gamer geek.














Well honestly, did Mike think I could get so stupid over a guy who *wasn't* a geek? Sometimes I wonder if he knows me at all...







:

Quick question: Do any of you have kids with tubes? Did the ear infections stop entirely, or just diminish in frequency/pain/etc? Most people I ask say that their kids' ear infections stopped entirely once the tubes were placed; Bear's already had three diagnosed & treated ear infections since his were placed (3 Feb!). He's got the obscenely expensive custom earplugs and they actually work (they feel dry on the inside when they're removed), so I'm wondering if it's a physical issue (small eustachan tubes) or an immunological one (which would make more sense). I did call about an appointment, and they said that his doctor would probably just write the referrals to allergy & immunology for him (this is one of the advantages to seeing a doctor who's known you since you were six) without me having to bring him in again. In any case, I'm concerned about another ear infection because after a few days of walking normallly, Bear's reverted to walking like a drunken monk-- one of his early signs of ear infection now that he doesn't run the horrible fevers anymore.







At least his skin looks decent.







Small victories, right?

Selasi: Hi!







I'm not allowed to link my blog here because I'm a crazy b****.







: If you follow me on Twitter, there's a link to my blog right on my page.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Carrie!
I totally want to brew my own kombucha, but I'm not sure how to, and I would like to make my own keifer too since YUM! And Trixie likes it. I don't much understand the difference between water and milk keifer?
Also where did you get your first kombucha and your first keifer grains?

well, as soon as my scobys get a little more robust i'll send you one. it's really easy and awesome. brew some tea with filtered water and some sugar and let it sit for five to seven days. make a new jar and pour the stuff you have into other containers (like pint jars) let mellow on a shelf for five days and stick in the fridge. yum!!

i don't have dairy kefir so i'm not sure how to do that one, the water kefir is easy, unfiltered but aerated water plus some sugar plus the bag of grains. my grains aren't growing too much yet but once they do i'll send you some if you want. the dairy kefir and water kefir are different types of grains so they don't do too much cross over i don't think. my kombucha is from julie and the kefir is from dogmom on here. she posts in the traditional foods section a lot and offers a discount for mdc members.

as for the choosing your own clothes thing- lazlo still could care less what i pick out for him, but at least he puts it on himself. when we lived on maui there was a little girl named nai'a that was a month older than laz and she totally picked out her own clothes. i was musing on how funny and stereotypical it is that the two babies i know who did this were girls.

as for nos's post- i think it's totally normal for her to feel that her style of parenting was rejected by her son. and yes, he chose to go to school and that shows that he is capable of making his own decisions and that's a _good_ thing, but it doesn't mean that the rejection stings any less. and especially because it seems he's embracing The System AND The Man (as evidenced by earlier posts regarding mall and work) and it seems like nos has been trying to educate him about the evils of said systems and the kid ain't buying it. so i could see how that equals a gloomy face but i guess i'm pretty anti-The System myself.

also, about the c-sections and formula, i think she referred to those in an attempt to indicate her level of disappointment. i don't think most moms here are stoked about having to do or having done those things, especially if they chose to do it/them "before they knew better", she's saying she did her darndest to make a better choice for her son and ended up with something different than she wanted.

it's a bummer, yeah?

okay, i've got 20 minutes left for today and i'm going to _save_ it for later.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
she's saying she did her darndest to make a better choice for her son and ended up with something different than she wanted.

Playa, I totally get what you are saying here, but the reason that I am digging this conversation is because I think that there is something here we can all reflect on.

I love this DDC because we are all very "present-minded" parents. We all make different decisions, but we all respect each other because we come from really trying to push ourselves to engage in active, thoughtful parenting...no matter WHAT any one of us may choose to do, we all get along because we all respect that each person here is present and engaged in her role as a mother.

When NOS feels bummed that her son didn't make the choice that she would have made for him, I think it's a reminder to us all that we are giving these kids the best we can...but that we aren't necessarily parenting them to grow up and then to have them exclusively make the decisions that WE would make in the same situation, or the choices we want them to make.

As mothers, we will all have to someday come to grips with the fact that these little treasures that we carry, deliver, nurture, grow, teach, etc...will eventually be whole persons unto themselves...and we have to find a way to embrace that.

At this point, I have no idea how to get there as a mother, but I know that NOS and Julie and several others are already facing it head on, as they already have adult-ish LOs. My oldest is 3, and we're still working on wiping his own butt







...so no trouble here with him making decisions that are hard for me to accept









But its a good reminder to us all that we are raising them to make their own decisions...right? Not raise them to do what we would do...even if we are so completely convinced that we do, indeed, know what is the "right" decision


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

: as usual you mamas are making me think...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay so I feed Trixie formula and had a c-section and I've never taken offense when anyone here has made a comment negatively about either because I KNOW that they mean elective c-sections, like the kind that certain blonde pop stars get to have their babies early to preserve their figures or to make sure their children have the same birthday. That's crazy; having one to save your baby's life? Not crazy. Also regarding formula, there's the nutters who do it 'cause they're lazy, think BFing is gross or any other myriad of reasons, they are not directed at those of us who have real reasons to use formula.
Sometimes we just need to bemoan mainstream a little, I don't take offense.
Now if you were to say that mamas who wear blue shirts and have blonde hair are crazy, well then we'll have to have a chat!

Okay that said,
Carrie what does water keifer taste like? Same benefits of the dairy kind?


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
So now I know what it feels like to rent my kid a tuxedo for the Junior Prom.







:









Sorry NOS, I gotta laugh. Take everything into perspective. As distasteful as the prom/tuxedo idea is, (and it is to me) it sure beats the hell outta driving to Vegas to pick up a very badly beaten 17.75 year old and her 2 year old because she made decisions contrary to her parents own suggestions or wishes, when she could have been at a stupid prom.








Then there are situations worse... much much worse.







to you tho. Didn't keep us from having another one did it?









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
that we are giving these kids the best we can...but that we aren't necessarily parenting them to grow up and then to have them exclusively make the decisions that WE would make in the same situation, or the choices we want them to make.

As shown by the above cited references.









Can't wait to have another.







Go Biology!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
as for nos's post- i think it's totally normal for her to feel that her style of parenting was rejected by her son. and yes, he chose to go to school and that shows that he is capable of making his own decisions and that's a _good_ thing, but it doesn't mean that the rejection stings any less. and especially because it seems he's embracing The System AND The Man (as evidenced by earlier posts regarding mall and work) and it seems like nos has been trying to educate him about the evils of said systems and the kid ain't buying it. so i could see how that equals a gloomy face but i guess i'm pretty anti-The System myself.

I'm not terribly fond of The System... but I guess I have more faith in my relationship with my kids than not. I think, though, that I understand something new about my own perspective on this, and how it relates to everyone else's. (Yes, I'll elaborate in a bit.)

Quote:

also, about the c-sections and formula, i think she referred to those in an attempt to indicate her level of disappointment. i don't think most moms here are stoked about having to do or having done those things, especially if they chose to do it/them "before they knew better", she's saying she did her darndest to make a better choice for her son and ended up with something different than she wanted.
In my mind, having a similar level of disappointment over a lost breastfeeding relationship and as teenager exhibiting autonomy is... I'm not even sure how to express that. I'm having a difficult time understanding how the two are comparable. One might be a disappointment (if not to me, I can see how it might be to another), the other is soul-crushing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
I think it's a reminder to us all that we are giving these kids the best we can...but that we aren't necessarily parenting them to grow up and then to have them exclusively make the decisions that WE would make in the same situation, or the choices we want them to make.

As mothers, we will all have to someday come to grips with the fact that these little treasures that we carry, deliver, nurture, grow, teach, etc...will eventually be whole persons unto themselves...and we have to find a way to embrace that.

Very true... I think the disconnect is that as far as I'm concerned, that's actually the point of parenting. I love my kids to bitty bitty bits and pieces, but I love them growing up, too.

Quote:

At this point, I have no idea how to get there as a mother, but I know that NOS and Julie and several others are already facing it head on, as they already have adult-ish LOs. My oldest is 3, and we're still working on wiping his own butt







...so no trouble here with him making decisions that are hard for me to accept








My natural inclination is toward TCS-- Taking Children Seriously-- rather than gentle discipline or even "attachment parenting." At three, kids can make all kinds of decisions and I encourage mine to do so. This is one of those times when a lot of people say, "No offense, Rynna, but your kids are highly gifted. I can't imagine allowing my 2/3/4 year old to do that!" I understand, but they don't start out with the ability to do X... I just encourage them them to do what they *can*, and allow it as much as I can. As they get older, it gets easier and they can make more and more decisions. That's kind of the point; They have interests, and they're secure enough in their relationships with me and Mike that they feel comfortable exploring those interests. Bean's into things that make my hair stand on end or bore me silly, but I can still be happy for him. I can encourage him to think critically (which is the most important part as far as I'm concerned) and support him without being into any of it and without feeling as though I've somehow failed a test because my son is not into coloring with beeswax crayons or making art with pine cones and leaves.

No, they're not at all perfect. They're not "fantasy kids," who share all my interests and who agree with me on every point. I love that, though. I love that my oldest is not only capable of making a cogent argument, but that he's willing and able to make points I disagree with, and to bring them to my attention. I want him to be able to stand up for himself and to make decisions on his own. I want all of my kids to be able to do that, and to feel comfortable sharing those decisions and those thought processes with me. I want to be able to teach my children about drugs and alcohol without making a hypocrite of myself, and for them to *know* with absolute certainty that when it comes down to it, they absolutely SHOULD call me at 2 in the morning if they need a ride. If they choose to become sexually active at 13, hell yes I'll be disappointed... but I want them to be able to say, "Mom, I need to see a gynecologist," or "Could you help me decide what kind of condoms to use?" or whatever. Not a decision I'd make for them, but if they're able to think critically about what they're doing and to learn from the journey, then I'll feel I've done something right.

I'd love, love, love for my kids to grow up all about homeschooling, fun hippy life, granola, sandals, saving the Earth and not buying into all of the commercialized crap that seems to rule the US. I would hope, though, that if they choose a different path that they're at least reasonable about it. I'm not going to buy all the trappings of the commercial world for my kids, but if they want to get a job and buy them on their own, then they'll hopefully learn a few lessons from that. The idea is that they know not only that I do these things and that they're important to me, but *why* so that they can make sound decisions of their own. If I do it right, they'll be able to share this with me so that I can encourage more critical thought and perhaps shine the light of old age/wisdom into some dark spots they may have missed.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Okay so I feed Trixie formula and had a c-section and I've never taken offense when anyone here has made a comment negatively about either because I KNOW that they mean elective c-sections, like the kind that certain blonde pop stars get to have their babies early to preserve their figures or to make sure their children have the same birthday. That's crazy; having one to save your baby's life? Not crazy. Also regarding formula, there's the nutters who do it 'cause they're lazy, think BFing is gross or any other myriad of reasons, they are not directed at those of us who have real reasons to use formula.

Bear's c-section was planned, and was a disaster. Section #1 was an actual honest-to-goodness emergency; Even the most die-hard UCers generally concede that in the event of a prolapsed cord they'd be "willing" to consent to a section. For the second I wussed out on the VBAC and learned that the ridiculous pain was not entirely due to my very first normal labor but was, in small part, due to a minor uterine rupture. All hell could have broken loose, so it was probably a good thing I wussed out when I did. The third, however, was entirely planned. Laws make it difficult, but I'm a geek and a researcher and I could have made a fantastic case for natural, spontaneous labor & delivery. I didn't choose that route, though. He was a planned section from very early on. Yes: I feel a twinge when I think about the fact that I'll never get to experience a normal, natural, vaginal delivery. Yes, I grieved for it. I lost something there... but I have to accept that *I* made that decision and *I* was the one who lost something by not having that dream birth. That's about me and my issues, though, and I refuse to let it seep into my parenting.

The formula's another story entirely. I still grieve for the loss of my breastfeeding relationship with Bear.







That sucks. It sucks every single day. He's sick all the time, and while his immunity may have been somewhat compromised in any case, I'm pretty damned sure it would be better with breastmilk than it is now. It's not something that's in my control, either-- I can honestly say that I fought the good fight and did the very best I could to keep him on breastmilk as long as I can. I can say that very very little could have changed things, and I still have regrets. He was physically capable of latching on, drinking and swallowing. I knew I was fully capable of making milk, and even after it dried up during my second hospital stay I was pretty confident I'd be able to relactate. I didn't go into it all planning to fail.

But when it did fail, I was miserable. I sobbed for weeks. I still tear up when I think about it, and when I curl up next to Bear in the middle of the night with a hard piece of plastic in my hand I kiss him and cry and wish he could nurse like his siblings. My Libra self ROILS at the *unfairness* of it all, the lack of balance. I'm angry about it. It's about as far from my CLW paradigm as anything could possibly be-- I LOATHE artificial breastmilk, and I think that artificial feeding should only be used in extreme cases. Breastfeeding is/has been very, very, very important to me. In fact, in Bear's lifetime I've probably spent more time crying about this than about any other single issue.

It's hard whether or not you know better, and it feels absolutely demeaning to have it compared to something like renting a tux for a school prom. It's like trying to compare Bear's single surgery (a whole half an hour under anesthesia) to the NICU stay of a 26-week preemie. One is an inconvinience, a bother, something you wish didn't have to happen. The other is world shattering. By all means, be upset that things aren't exactly as you'd hoped and planned, but please don't begin to compare it to something as deeply life-altering as losing a breastfeeding relationship (even from the parent's end alone; I'm not even counting *Bear's* loss, which has been more profound than mine, all the moreso because he doesn't really know what he's lost).

Even then, even admitting a tally in the "loss" column, the implication that it's all for naught is overwhelmingly cruel, in my opinion. I asked the question honestly: Should I just give up entirely on having any kind of relationship with Bear, because he wears paper diapers/was born by planned c-section/doesn't breastfeed? Should I not even bother keeping him out of school, or teaching him why I do the things I do? Should I not care about him and who he is/what he becomes becuase of *my* losses in his infancy?

I can't do that. I don't think that parenting is about parents, I think it's about kids. My kids aren't me, and I don't want them to be me. Hopefully they'll understand why I do the things that I do. Hopefully they'll be able to make good decisions that I agree with and feel comfortable supporting... but if they don't, I still want to feel comfortable supporting them as human beings, and I want to know that they've made reasoned decisions even if they've come to different conclusions than I have.

I'm sure as hell not my mom, and I wouldn't want to be-- she doesn't want me to be, either. Autonomy is a good thing.

Quote:

Sometimes we just need to bemoan mainstream a little, I don't take offense.
Now if you were to say that mamas who wear blue shirts and have blonde hair are crazy, well then we'll have to have a chat!
If this was any other forum on MDC, the thread would have been closed. I once asked a question that someone deemed offensive and had a thread closed. I posted about NICU in the NICU forum and even posted a disclaimer at the top and still got, "Well your life doesn't suck as much as mine does!" sorts of responses, and I was not anywhere near as condescending or demeaning as I felt that NOS' post was. I thought that it was very very hurtful to compare the two, even on the level of parental loss. It didn't feel like bemoaning the mainstream, it felt like an attack and a "You've f***** your kid up for life already, give up now-- I did everything right and my kid still came out wrong."

I can't give up on my kids because things haven't been perfect from day one. Having a list of crunchy credentials is not the aim of parenting for me *at all.* It's just not as important to me as the end result, and that end result in my opinion is kids who grow up as separate entities from myself.

And now that I've written a novella... I will cease and desist. I have episodes of X-Files and Millenium to watch while I wait for my redhead's train to arrive. Life's blown this week, but I'm bound and determiend to have a good weekend.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Rynna, Bear's a miracle, because he's here safely and despite all the shit, he keeps going and brings so much joy to your life. It's not- you know- a choice to not love on him. It's like choosing not to breathe. That's how I see it. I can see why you asked the question, but you and I both know that it's rhetorical. How he got here isn't what it's all about, nor the choices on his journey.

"Where we have been is what leads us from afar.
And it's what we have seen that makes us who we are."

Yes, Bear is probably going to be different from your others. He's going to grow up with the knowledge that you were very poorly after he was born, and that kind of infections used to kill women. He's going to grow up with the knowledge that a more progressive hospital would have admitted him along with you, and all of these struggles MIGHT have been for naught, that a different doctor would have found a way of battling the infections without ceasing breastfeeding, and so on. As he learns his story, and particularly if he ever becomes a father himself, he's probably going to be very angry.

Playa, I believe that children actively like The System and find it comforting. When my boys are going through tough times, they will often become more conformist, and I've heard of a lot of other kids who are choosing to return to school, particularly at a time when their parents are undergoing personal conflict, or change. That's one of the reasons why I'm so passionately against an anti-school stance: because sometimes, it's in the best interest of the child. Isaac, who has an awful lot of variables in his life, is a very conformist child and wants more than anything in the world to fit in. I'm firmly expecting him to grow up to be an accountant in a grey suit, and you know what? As long as he's happy, I can live with that.

Have a good night, Rynna









I'm feeling like crap: I'm cramping a bit, and I think DH and I overdid things last night a bit. I'm taking things very easy today- I've spent the morning changing fuses after my adorable 10yo decided to pull his bedroom light off the ceiling







:


----------



## Krisis (May 29, 2008)

I admit to not reading the whole last page of this thread - I'm sick AGAIN and want a nap. But I had to comment.

I had a REALLY hard time fitting in here because I did have a C-section, Toby was formula fed, we did circ, and we vax. I love, love love all the mamas on this board, but I am so not your average AP parent. I felt so horrible that I couldn't breastfeed (body didn't respond to pumping) and I felt bad that we circed, but I am not ashamed that we vax. I understand that I had to have a C section or I would have died, but that doesn't make it any easier. Especially now, knowing that I will never ever have a chance to "do it over." I can never have a home birth, never have a vaginal birth, never breastfeed. Does that make me less of a parent? Does that make Toby damaged goods?

Personally I think we're doing pretty darn well. He's happy, I'm happy. He goes to daycare when I'm at the gym and loves it. He sleeps through the night, he's started walking (on his own terms - he won't do it if I'm watching!







) and I'm not worried about him not talking since DH's parents stopped by this week and told me DH didn't start talking till he was 2, and then in full sentences. So grawr.

I don't know, I just feel like sometimes the ubercrunchy mamas don't realize how hard it is to have some of those choices taken away from you. The reason I don't go to playgroup with Toby is because all the mamas there breastfeed and it was extremely uncomfortable to have everyone stare at me accusingly when I pulled out his formula bottle.

So um, yeah.

Eilonwy, I had tubes in my ears and I don't recall that it helped *that* much as a child. I still had ear aches all the time, maybe not full blown infections, but I remember my ears hurting a LOT. Now I've had two major, ear drum rupturing explosions 14 months apart from each other. Dude, that pain is worse than labor. I don't know if having the tubes helped or hurt me. Sheesh.

Then again, I have NO immune system. Thank God Toby got DH's immune system. Seriously, even if I had breastfed, if he'd gotten my immune system he'd be screwed.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

ahhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!! my hour today has totally turned into two









Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
But its a good reminder to us all that we are raising them to make their own decisions...right? Not raise them to do what we would do...even if we are so completely convinced that we do, indeed, know what is the "right" decision

this IS the point i think. but ugh, i totally have issues with this in even a non-parenting way, in fact, i was going to start a thread in toa about how to not be dismissive of people you don't agree with. because, i'll be honest, i'm really comfortable in my opinions and i am learning, slowly slowly slowly learning, to not write people off because they're "doin' it wrong." i'm imagining it will be about a zillion times harder as a parent.

it's especially hard, i think, for those of us that have had a







experience, where you feel like the curtain has been lifted and you're seeing the Truth.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Sometimes we just need to bemoan mainstream a little, I don't take offense.

Okay that said,
Carrie what does water keifer taste like? Same benefits of the dairy kind?

yep, i think i was thinking in the rail-against-the-normals kind of way, too.

as for the water kefir, it tastes kind of like bubbly fermented water...







but not in a really bad way or anything, if i add lemon slices and honey it's REALLY close to a cross between 7-up and lemonade. not so good mixed with cinnamon tea....

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 

In my mind, having a similar level of disappointment over a lost breastfeeding relationship and as teenager exhibiting autonomy is... I'm not even sure how to express that. I'm having a difficult time understanding how the two are comparable. One might be a disappointment (if not to me, I can see how it might be to another), the other is soul-crushing.

My natural inclination is toward TCS-- Taking Children Seriously-- rather than gentle discipline or even "attachment parenting."
--------
Bean's into things that make my hair stand on end or bore me silly, but I can still be happy for him. I can encourage him to think critically (which is the most important part as far as I'm concerned) and support him without being into any of it and without feeling as though I've somehow failed a test because my son is not into coloring with beeswax crayons or making art with pine cones and leaves.
------------------
By all means, be upset that things aren't exactly as you'd hoped and planned, but please don't begin to compare it to something as deeply life-altering as losing a breastfeeding relationship (even from the parent's end alone; I'm not even counting *Bear's* loss, which has been more profound than mine, all the moreso because he doesn't really know what he's lost).

I thought that it was very very hurtful to compare the two, even on the level of parental loss. It didn't feel like bemoaning the mainstream, it felt like an attack and a "You've f***** your kid up for life already, give up now-- I did everything right and my kid still came out wrong."




the more attachment you have to an idea the greater the sense of loss. so, it seems to me, that nos is feeling a great deal of loss and failure about this. i think perhaps her words were chosen for impact (and i'm sure they were not an attack- i'm sorry they were so hurtful rynna) rather than actual feeling but as my dh reminds me, "pain is relative." something that i hardly even notice (a comment or look) can be devastating to him. some women, do not care that they don't breastfeed and obviously, (







rynna and kris and dea) it bothers others a great deal.

in fact, i know nos has been really supportive of bear's need for formula so i'm sure i can say it wasn't intended as an attack.

also, tcs seems to be what i've come to as well, lazlo and linnaea are people too and i respect them and their choices as much as i can. however, i still have a heck of a hard time trying to play "war" or "battles"
with lazlo because i loathe those things and i want him to play "happy little gnome land," with me.

it sucks. i wish i was more evolved that way, perhaps i'm too self-absorbed or selfish to truly enjoy him and his play, i'm not sure but i do know that i have a really hard time divorcing myself from the idea of the way things _should_ be, and for me, the way they should be is the way _i_ think they should be.

one more note- on a second read through, what if you felt that you'd failed to teach your kids how to think critically? it seems to me that this is what nos might be feeling with ds1's behaviour.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Playa, I believe that children actively like The System and find it comforting.

i was a pretty conforming child too, and really i think maybe that's why i'm having such a reaction to this???? i think as a child i thought that conformity was the answer.... if i could just figure out how to fit in like everyone else it would all be okay. except, i could never get it right, and it sucked, and then i realized that all my efforts to conform were a joke and i became VERY anti-conformity. the answer for me, was in realizing that conforming or trying too, smashed part of my soul and that giving up those efforts at conforming i was much healthier and happier and i couldn't believe i'd wasted so much of my life failing miserably at something that didn't.even.matter in the grand scheme of things.

so, in a way, by home-schooling, or planning to at this stage, i'm hoping to help my kids avoid the pain that conformity caused me.

probably why i'm identifying with this more than i should..... seriously, this is like a freakin' therapy session here









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Krisis* 
I don't know, I just feel like sometimes the ubercrunchy mamas don't realize how hard it is to have some of those choices taken away from you. The reason I don't go to playgroup with Toby is because all the mamas there breastfeed and it was extremely uncomfortable to have everyone stare at me accusingly when I pulled out his formula bottle.

kris- i'm so sorry







, seriously, i try and i try and i try to focus on stories like this, about obviously good mamas who are bottle feeding, when i feel like making comments about breastfeeding. i know it's wrong of me to do this, and i know better, but i still get so angry about the mamas that buy into it that it's hard to remember it. thank you for reminding me that i shouldn't judge or say, "i would never....." because i needed it.

--------------
all of that said, linnaea's new word today was "poo". as in, "bye bye poo" when we flush her poo.

and am i the only one freaking out about a pandemic flu and the taliban getting nukes in pakistan? i'm not sure we're allowed to talk about those things but seriously, i felt panicky all day and like i wanted to plant fruit trees and get goats







:

much love to all you mamas. i appreciate the space we have here a lot.


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
avoid the pain that conformity caused me.

I saw how painful the attempt to conform was, so I never wanted to conform, and it STILL caused me pain.








I finally learned that I just don't fit. Ever.







and that's just going to have to be ok. I guess it's a good thing I like my own company.









I look at my home-schooled dd#2, who with her young woman's body popping out before my eyes and peeking out from under her cat ear head band and black tube sock tail from the top of the cherry tree in full bloom, in the middle of the day, in the middle of the week, I am very very glad she has zero pressure to conform. I remember being afraid to carry a purse with maxi pads in it to school, because all the boys would grab it and empty it and throw them around the classroom, laughing. Oh, what I would have given at that age for the peace of mind to menstruate in the privacy of my own cherry tree. I can't think of ONE thing that an institution such as public school can possibly offer her right now, if ever.









I do know that someone is going to get offended somewhere along the way if you ever open your mouth with zest and zeal. I know I get offended. I know I offend. Seems the more zest and zeal, the more offense. I'm not really sure what that is... I'm kind of self absorbed, but when I take the time, I see others are pretty much the same. Our little bubble of a world is THE world. I laugh when I think about how there are 6.6 billion realities going on at the same time. Each and every one EXACTLY TRUE.

I know it's easier to stay tangled up in the webs of trivia than to focus on that which is most imminent.







:
I started taking the newspaper. 1/2 because I wanted to see what "they" think I should find important today and 1/2 because I want it for mulch.







I'm disappointed with what "they" think I should find important today, but boy howdy, that mulch is great! I can't get mulch that cheap anywhere!















My toddler likes to walk with her hands on her hips. She thinks she's big.


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

I'm reading most of the thread quietly, absorbing. Knowing that what I want drives my intentions, but not the outcomes - and becoming ever-more at peace with letting go to see what life brings.

Speaking of which, we had a, um, birth control semi-failure yesterday. And I can't for the life of me remember when I had my last AF. I think it was about a month ago, but I'm suddenly thinking it was more recently than that.

Hm.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slgt* 
Speaking of which, we had a, um, birth control semi-failure yesterday. And I can't for the life of me remember when I had my last AF. I think it was about a month ago, but I'm suddenly thinking it was more recently than that.









May the Universe do right by You.

I'm feeling supremely mellow. Much sucks, but much is beautiful.







Off to do more laundry. Yay. *heh*


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Sod the universe, girl, learn by my mistakes. Either welcome pregnancy open-heartedly or go take the morning after pill.

Rynna, does this mean AF is here, or are you just loved up?


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
Our little bubble of a world is THE world. I laugh when I think about how there are 6.6 billion realities going on at the same time. Each and every one EXACTLY TRUE.

I know it's easier to stay tangled up in the webs of trivia than to focus on that which is most imminent.







:


oh, that's good stuff!

i was thinking how interesting it is that we all identify with a different part of the post. me with the pain of conformity, rynna and kris with the c-section and helen with the school thing.... each of our own realities brushing up against each other.

AND i'm totally motivated to get a paper now that we are cutting any cable at all. we don't get any channels out here without service so it'll just be movies. yay! we're going to buy planet earth because it's awesome. half.com has it for like $25.

okay, mamas, by hour is ticking by...


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

This thread is feeling a little raw and red to me right now...
Kinda can't wait for may...
Carrie where can I get keifer grains? I'm gonna try, I am!
Trixie's being a toad this morning, I think she's tired. She's refusing pants and only wants me. Gotta love when they start to get opinions eh?


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *flapjack* 
Sod the universe, girl, learn by my mistakes. Either welcome pregnancy open-heartedly or go take the morning after pill.

Rynna, does this mean AF is here, or are you just loved up?

A little from column A, a little from column B.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Carrie where can I get keifer grains? I'm gonna try, I am!
Trixie's being a toad this morning, I think she's tired. She's refusing pants and only wants me. Gotta love when they start to get opinions eh?


http://www.culturesforhealth.com/zen...=index&cPath=3

this is where i got mine, if you put in the code MDC you save 5%. the sourdough starter i got was pretty yummy too.

i have to be honest, they are less creepy than the kombucha but the kombucha is yummier to me.

toad is so cute. i'll have to remember that when i'm feeling frustrated







though, things are looking up in the anger department. i've been outside most every day this month for exercise and i'm feeling remarkably chipper and not angry at all!









gardening = sanity







:


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

okay, i should add, i just tried the water kefir i made with dried cherries and honey....total yum!







:


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*NOS* Despite your feelings that you could have, tried too, whatever when it comes to your son, do not beat yourself up over a tux. I have a hunch that when you see him all snazzed up wearing it, you have a wow feeling creep over. He's making his own decisions, although they may not be the ones you would choose, they are his, and all any of us want is to raise children who think for themselves. I know I made decisions my parents wouldn't have made for me, but they let make them, and hung around for the outcome, good or bad.

I remember my proms and seeing everyone dressed up was fun. Especially the guys who wore nothing but t shirts, sweatshirts, and baggy jeans.

I'm still here and pregnant. I wish she would come........ I suppose I better check my DDC. They've been a hard bunch to get to know and don't go over there as much as I did with ours. Helen I hope the Dec bunch is better.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Mostly







One of my best buds from yarn crafts is in there too, and Awaken from Nov05. It's the third time we've been pregnant together, and I'm really hoping both babies stick. Two of my other friends from November, Amy and MelW were in your DDC too.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Hello all! Just popping in to say hey. AF is here for me too and I'm certainly quite alright with that.









Lovetobemama said:

Quote:

I love this DDC because we are all very "present-minded" parents. We all make different decisions, but we all respect each other because we come from really trying to push ourselves to engage in active, thoughtful parenting...no matter WHAT any one of us may choose to do, we all get along because we all respect that each person here is present and engaged in her role as a mother.

When NOS feels bummed that her son didn't make the choice that she would have made for him, I think it's a reminder to us all that we are giving these kids the best we can...but that we aren't necessarily parenting them to grow up and then to have them exclusively make the decisions that WE would make in the same situation, or the choices we want them to make.

As mothers, we will all have to someday come to grips with the fact that these little treasures that we carry, deliver, nurture, grow, teach, etc...will eventually be whole persons unto themselves...and we have to find a way to embrace that.

At this point, I have no idea how to get there as a mother, but I know that NOS and Julie and several others are already facing it head on, as they already have adult-ish LOs. My oldest is 3, and we're still working on wiping his own butt...so no trouble here with him making decisions that are hard for me to accept

But its a good reminder to us all that we are raising them to make their own decisions...right? Not raise them to do what we would do...even if we are so completely convinced that we do, indeed, know what is the "right" decision

And I very much agree with her. I love that this is the one place any/all of us can pop into and know there won't be any harsh judgementalism thrown out. Some comments to make you think, sure, but we're all remembering that the person out there on the other screen is aperson, a mother and has her own baggage and experience to life, and from what I've seen we mostly post with that in mind.

Salt_phoenix said:

Quote:

I do know that someone is going to get offended somewhere along the way if you ever open your mouth with zest and zeal. I know I get offended. I know I offend. Seems the more zest and zeal, the more offense. I'm not really sure what that is... I'm kind of self absorbed, but when I take the time, I see others are pretty much the same. Our little bubble of a world is THE world. I laugh when I think about how there are 6.6 billion realities going on at the same time. Each and every one EXACTLY TRUE.
SO true! Thanks for that, Julie! I know that I tend to remember this more for
online folks than IRL folks, time to expand my mind a bit.

And now, even though I'm not on it alot, I found a facebook group for MDC FEb 08 moms. Can I join?


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Yeah so today was the day I was supposed to call to set up an interview for the CO position. I have everything I need in my hand ready to go. I called 5-6times after 8 am (after the shift change when the recruiter is on) and kept getting voicemail. DH tries calling at 8:30/8:45 and it rings so he hands me the phone. The voicemail message has been changed and says she's filled all of her interviews! DH was livid. I'm alright with it because I know its not the be all end all, but he's still ticked that he was told one thing and another was done. So he called a few other institutions and talked to the recruiter at the male facility across from the one I was applying at and that recruiter has an interview waiting for me (sometime next week.) So I'm still excited (actually more so after the horror stories from the women's facility I've been hearing.)


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Maybe it's a blessing in disguise, Sarah. I know I wouldn't be the woman for that kind of job! Hope you get it all sorted out soon!


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Maybe it's a blessing in disguise, Sarah. I know I wouldn't be the woman for that kind of job! Hope you get it all sorted out soon!

I actually think it is because last night we went and chatted with my aunt and uncle (both in law enforcement) and got some incite into what I had to look forward to with the job. They both agreed that the guys are MUCH easier to handle (even being a woman) than the women are. Most guys have a mom complex so they treat you like they would their mom. Plus if DH does go to the women's facility and get promoted to Sgt. then we can work the same shift and carpool without any conflict of interests because we'll be at seperate facilities across the street from one another


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Keep excited, Sarah Lynne. When that kind of stuff has happened for us, generally it's been the start of a chain of events that's worked out really well.

If nothing else goes wrong between now and Friday, we could be homeowners by then. Our solicitor has been a right plonker, but we're aiming to exchange and complete on the same day.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Oooo Helen







:

Sarah Lynne! Sounds like an exciting development! Keep us posted!

BabyBump: Hang in there...any day now, I'm sure. And I know what you mean about the DDC. (Though not directly







) I LOVE our DDC, but I have a friend in the May 09 one, and she hasn't really gotten that much out of it at all. At this point in Molly's pregnancy, I was completely dependent on the DDC in my birth preparations (in a good way). Can't wait to hear about the baby!!

Molly's napping, and it's drizzling outside. I've got some plants to get planted, and am SO tempted to "rain garden"...but it's just chilly enough outside that I don't think it would be as earthy-fresh-uplifting-gardening as I am dreaming it would be







. Instead, maybe cold, dirty, and rushed.

I think I'll wait till tomorrow!!


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

I have had a glorious 3+ weeks not even being on a computer (well hardly, other than the odd minute).... and I am just loving having had 3 weeks at home, with my family and Adi, Hillel and myself being pampered by adoring grandparents who actually allowed me and Adi to have our first meal alone together at one of my favorite resaturants in Cape Town.....

So, I haven't read the thread just yet - it's quite a whopper, but I have read on this page that congratulations are in order Helen. That is really awesome... I am very much in awe. And a little jealous. I am starting to have clucky feelings again, but still no AF in sight. Hillel does not seem to have received the memo to slow down with nursing, especially with the flights and the constant movement while on holiday, and teething molars.... well, he is just not slowing down. Which I don't really mind, although I do not enjoy him popping on and off and crying if things do not go EXACTLY the way he wants them to be at that EXACT moment.

He is still not walking, although doing more and more standing and the odd steps.... and I occassionally ask myself why and have settled for 'it's easier when they don't walk' and I am sure life will speed up considerably when he is walking.

He was a complete honey the whole trip, charming just about everyone. He really is so social and engaging - not like me at all. I get all wound up and strung out with lots of people around and he really enjoys it. Although in the last week he has taken to clinging to me if people are too in his face.

Needless to say, it's been a rough transition coming back and it being just the two of us again and me also not so happy to be away from my supportive family and near DH's rather problematic, unsupportive, annoying, disprespectful, condescending family (yeah, I really really like them







)

So, I am going to get some pics up in flickr and post a link.... I honestly think Cape Town is the most beautiful city ever and just adored being up in the mountains or on the beach every day.... and never more than a 10 minute drive from home.























I will read through and catch up on other news. Hugs to all those in need and







to whoever cares for them


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
And now, even though I'm not on it alot, I found a facebook group for MDC FEb 08 moms. Can I join?

Nothing deep to add, since I'm lurking, but I'd love to join too!


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Welcome back, Ema! We missed you! It sounds like such a wonderful trip. Glad everything went well!!

Nice to see you too, Gena


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

sarah lynne- i think that the job would be easier at the men's prison too. well, i would hope so at any rate, and how cool would that be to be able to carpool and work the same hours and then be done together? sounds good to me!

heather- you are getting so close!! you must be excited







i remember with lazlo i was so totally ready to be done (he was 20 days "late") and with linnaea i was sort of ready but not quite (she was about a week "early"). how neat to finally be able to meet your new little girl









helen- i've got my fingers crossed for your house to finish up perfectly. i'm hoping our house buying time is coming soon. good to hear your now ddc is cool too! it's funny because when i was looking at the november and december ddc the december one seemed cooler to me for some reason









emily- rain gardening!!! it seems like every time i have to plant somethign new i end up being rushed to finish before linnaea drops the seeds everywhere or squishes the seedlings, so i'd be tempted to rush out while molly was sleeping to get them in the ground!! though linnaea did help me plant some beet seeds, she says "poke" and pushes the little seed in the ground, so cute! she's learning to watch out for the sprouts but she'll still squish them.

ema- yay!! for a good vacation and being close to family and the ocean. i miss the ocean. i miss family too! it sounds beautiful, do you guys have any plans to relocate?


----------



## cicely_m (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gena 22* 
Nothing deep to add, since I'm lurking, but I'd love to join [the facebook page] too!

what she said! I check facebook a LOT!


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

*Helen* Crossing my fingers for you on friday.... Finally closing on your house is a huge relief. I'm assuming that closing and exchanging are the same thing! Glad you like your new DDC!!

I go to the dr today at 4:00. Maybe there will be some progress. My boss stopped at my desk yesterday and told me to tell him that I didn't need to be at work anymore. Not that it wouldn't be nice to have some extra time off, but being at home waiting would drive me crazy I think. At least at work I'm semi busy. Semi only because I'm not taking anything new and mostly just answering questions (I'm the most senior of the group at the moment) and fixing things for marketing reps.

It's been drizzly and yucky here since I bought Eli his little outdoor playset. He still hasn't had a chance to play on it. Supposed to be better today, at least dry. MAybe he and daddy will put it together since daddy doesn't have to work today.

Sorry, I'm rambling.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Heather, We'll be thinking of you at 4!


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Exchanging is where you're committed to buying and can't get out, completing is where the vendor gets the cash and you get the keys. Yes, you probably call it closing.

Heather, it's 4.40 here, and I'm hoping you get this baby out before you go to the doctor. You're sounding good and fed up though, which is a start
















: to everyone.


----------



## firecat (Jun 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
gardening = sanity







:









I don't know what I would do if I couldn't get outside w/ Jackson...pull my hair out?







He's been helping me fill my bucket w/rocks; I'm trying to clear an area next to our deck that is filled w/ rocks so I can plant something. I really want to do some lavender bushes







but I have to find something that will stand sitting under 4-5 ft of snow during the winter...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
*NOS*I know I made decisions my parents wouldn't have made for me, but they let make them, and hung around for the outcome, good or bad.

Yup!







I can totally relate to this statement.

Rynna, I really liked your post, and definitely aspire to being a parent that my kid can come to and discuss anything, without fear. Not something I could have done growing up with my parents.

Jackson is driving me batty lately w/ biting and pinching and scratching... ahh it's making me a little crazy!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
every time i have to plant somethign new i end up being rushed to finish before linnaea drops the seeds everywhere or squishes the seedlings

lol... Ember JUST dumped out two packets of peas; cramming about 10 in her mouth, picked up a potted tomato by the TOP and swung it around madly, and chased the cat (who was trying to take a crap in my newly dug & planted garden) ACROSS said newly dug & planted garden and pulled 5 markers out of the plants they were marking. (yay, mystery plants)







We call her massive destruction being "Emberized"







And she does.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
*Helen*his little outdoor playset. He still hasn't had a chance to play on it.


We had such good weather last week, Ember got a new water table that she LOVES.







Of course this week, it's







:

*Dea:* I have scoby AND kefir grains if you want some. Free for shipping.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

"Emberized!" I LOVE it!!!

Heather...how are you??!! I should check your DDC...are you MIA since your appt this afternoon with no update for us because the babe is on its way???

NOS: meant to post this on facebook but ran out of time earlier...it may have been rough to go with DS1 to get his tux...but he sure looked handsome in it!! The pics you posted today were just beautiful!! It's amazing to think that one of us DDC mamas has such a grown up and sharp-looking son! Hope he really enjoyed the prom.

As for me, I'm in a GREAT mood, because I met 2 girlfriends for margaritas tonight, and we had such a great time, just being out for an hour and a half, being kid-free and chatting without a care. I LOVE mothering my children, but being at a restaurant without them is so much easier







. Wish I could hang out with you guys some random Tuesday night!


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
*Dea:* I have scoby AND kefir grains if you want some. Free for shipping. 

YAY! should I mail you a cheque? Or do you have PP?
And I love "Emberized" I'm sure if I gardened we would have "Trixed" garden. As it is she puts her little thumbprint on my house (literally and figuratively)
Also does anyone else resist washing full length mirrors around the little baby hand prints? I can't wash them off! I love them! (my cleaner people do though, then Trixie makes new ones!)

So nothing fun to report here.
Did I tell you I started another cycle? Oh I did... when I shoot stuff up my nose! SO FUN!

Trixie tried to put a diaper on her doll last night. She just didn't have a snappi. Who knew toddlers were so much fun?


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

No baby, no dr appt. Just as I was leaving work to go to my appt, the dr office called. He had to leave for an emergency c section so I got moved to this morning at 7:45 am. Since he's currently the ob at the clinic, thanks to the clinic admin's having their head's up you know where and deciding my old ob didn't fit their mission plan, there was no one else for me to see. So I turned back around and went back to work for a half hour. We'll see what he says today. Hopefully something good. She's there, ready. Sometimes the pressure is ungodly when I stand up.

Eli was spinning last night. He loves to make himself dizzy. Then we had to read more books than I can count. We'd finish one and he would go get another. I'm glad he's into them.

Better go and get ready for the day.


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
lol... Ember JUST dumped out two packets of peas; cramming about 10 in her mouth, picked up a potted tomato by the TOP and swung it around madly, and chased the cat (who was trying to take a crap in my newly dug & planted garden) ACROSS said newly dug & planted garden and pulled 5 markers out of the plants they were marking. (yay, mystery plants)







We call her massive destruction being "Emberized"







And she does.

We had such good weather last week, Ember got a new water table that she LOVES.







Of course this week, it's







:

*Dea:* I have scoby AND kefir grains if you want some. Free for shipping. 

Haha! such a destructive-ahem I mean inquisitve age! I do enough damage to my seedling myself. I keep Senara far away from them. Or else I'd have no peas to plant! Hey Julie, are those water or milk kefir grains ya got? I'm on the hunt for water (without having to pay the full bought price - cuz I'm cheap like that) And can we talk alittle about scoby/kombucha? I'm a little uncertain on that one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
YAY! should I mail you a cheque? Or do you have PP?
And I love "Emberized" I'm sure if I gardened we would have "Trixed" garden. As it is she puts her little thumbprint on my house (literally and figuratively)
Also does anyone else resist washing full length mirrors around the little baby hand prints? I can't wash them off! I love them! (my cleaner people do though, then Trixie makes new ones!)

So nothing fun to report here.
Did I tell you I started another cycle? Oh I did... when I shoot stuff up my nose! SO FUN!

Trixie tried to put a diaper on her doll last night. She just didn't have a snappi. Who knew toddlers were so much fun?

Aww, she tried to diaper her dolly? That's awesome!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lovetobemama* 
"Emberized!" I LOVE it!!!

Heather...how are you??!! I should check your DDC...are you MIA since your appt this afternoon with no update for us because the babe is on its way???

NOS: meant to post this on facebook but ran out of time earlier...it may have been rough to go with DS1 to get his tux...but he sure looked handsome in it!! The pics you posted today were just beautiful!! It's amazing to think that one of us DDC mamas has such a grown up and sharp-looking son! Hope he really enjoyed the prom.

As for me, I'm in a GREAT mood, because I met 2 girlfriends for margaritas tonight, and we had such a great time, just being out for an hour and a half, being kid-free and chatting without a care. I LOVE mothering my children, but being at a restaurant without them is so much easier







. Wish I could hang out with you guys some random Tuesday night!

Glad you had fun! I love things like that... Now, as to that facebook group...







: How does a momma join?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
No baby, no dr appt. Just as I was leaving work to go to my appt, the dr office called. He had to leave for an emergency c section so I got moved to this morning at 7:45 am. Since he's currently the ob at the clinic, thanks to the clinic admin's having their head's up you know where and deciding my old ob didn't fit their mission plan, there was no one else for me to see. So I turned back around and went back to work for a half hour. We'll see what he says today. Hopefully something good. She's there, ready. Sometimes the pressure is ungodly when I stand up.

Eli was spinning last night. He loves to make himself dizzy. Then we had to read more books than I can count. We'd finish one and he would go get another. I'm glad he's into them.

Better go and get ready for the day.

Quoting Led Zeppelin here "Your time is gonna come!!!" We will hear the good news soon enough!







: to you!!

Helen I'm so excited for your house. Hope you hear for certain today!

Today I get my cast off! WEeee! We tried to plant our seedlings of cabbage and tomato. It's been so warm lately, I couldn't wait. Well, that day I left our little greenhouse open (some of the newpaper pots had mold on them) and Mr Toona said I dried them out and killed them. They didn't survive the planting outside. Wah. My theory is that they were too leggy. The peppers we have survived being left in the open mini-greenhouse, but they were short. I have got to get my other indoor starters going!! Sheesh!


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Trixie tried to put a diaper on her doll last night. She just didn't have a snappi. Who knew toddlers were so much fun?









I did.


----------



## Gena 22 (Jul 3, 2008)

Emily - I would LOVE to get out and meet at out on a random Tuesday night. Margaritas and nice weather. Sounds perfect, count me in!

Dea - How funny about Trixie and her doll's diaper. No chance that'll happen in my house. My girls take diaper changes personally. Although they do like to help me out by poking a (closed) pin into the soap before fastening just like mommy does. That's cute. And would be cuter if they every laid still for a moment during!


----------



## salt_phoenix (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Or do you have PP?

I do. pm me your addy and I'll ship them, then I'll let you know how much shipping was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dea* 
Who knew toddlers were so much fun?

Me too! I knew!







:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
Hey Julie, are those water or milk kefir grains ya got?

I have milk kefir grains, although I did convert some to water, if you aren't a purist on dairy. I mean, they come from dairy somewhere down the line, all of them, or it wouldn't be kefir grains. So you could convert some yourself, if you were so inclined.

*Carrie:* I'd love that cherry water kefir recipe! I tossed my converted water grains, because I didn't use them enough, they also seemed to shrink over time.

Ember loves both kefir and kombucha, btw.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Okay, so I'm feeling supremely paranoid right now because I feel like poop on a stick. My throat's killing me, I've got a dry(ish) cough that's irritating the crap out of my asthma (and my ears), drippy nose & eyes, and (here's the real kicker) horrible muscle aches & a slight chill. Under ordinary circumstances, I'd drink a ton of tea and sleep as much as possible... but these are not ordinary times, so I'll go and have my blood drawn and be 30zillion times more paranoid than I might otherwise be.

When I was 14 years old, I had the flu. I was sick in bed for two weeks, and I'd spiked such a high fever so quickly that my mom (and the ER docs, for that matter) was concerned I had meningitis. I spent the better part of a day in the ER under quarrantine, had a spinal tap and an all-around crappy time to find out that it was the flu and I was probably going to be fine but I had to basically avoid all human contact for at least two weeks and take antiviral medications then known (mostly) to HIV patients. It was crazy awful, I ended up missing about a month of school all told for it.

The difference between then and now is that this time, my temperature is likely lower. Otherwise I feel pretty much as I did then. Before you all become paranoid on my behalf (my own paranoia is enough, I hope) I'll remind everyone that there are other influenza viruses floating around, and that I was really ripe to catch one.







So it could still be a normal flu... I'm only calling the doctor tomorrow so that I can have my blood drawn in the interest of public safety. If I shouldn't take Bean to ADO or go to Beltaine, I want to know about that. If I have to quarrantine myself and the kids... well, it'll suck rubber baby buggy bumpers but it's better than watching others get sick. And if I have to be quarrantined alone...







: Well, it's better than Bear being hospitalized *again*, and much better than a houseful of very ill children, right?







Anyhow, wish me luck for a REGULAR flu strain, or some other random sore throat/cough/muscle ache/fever virus.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *firecat* 
I really want to do some lavender bushes







but I have to find something that will stand sitting under 4-5 ft of snow during the winter...

my lavender totally died this winter and it was only under a bout six inches of snow and wrapped in a pillow case. i think it can be done thouh, my rose bushes and oregano however are thriving! i hope the biting and pinching get better soon!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Teenytoona* 
My theory is that they were too leggy. The peppers we have survived being left in the open mini-greenhouse, but they were short. I have got to get my other indoor starters going!! Sheesh!

last year i went through three sets of starts because i kept leaving them out over night or the frost killed them in the garden once i'd planted. bleh!!! my the time i finally got everyone planted the summer was almost over and i got maybe four tomatoes total. but about a zillion decorative little pumpkins







that were a pain in the butt to try and eat. this year my tomatoes are finally nice and short and fat and it's all looking good.... if i can just wait to plant them until the middle of may!


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

boy you ladies are quick









Quote:


Originally Posted by *salt_phoenix* 
*Carrie:* I'd love that cherry water kefir recipe! I tossed my converted water grains, because I didn't use them enough, they also seemed to shrink over time.

Ember loves both kefir and kombucha, btw.

ugh, i'm having a hard time using mine enough to, they make a ton!! i stirred in about 2 tablespoons of raw honey into probably a quart and a half of fermented water kefir. i popped in four dried cherries and let it sit in the fridge, the first day it was slightly darker and tasted mildly cherry, the next it was a lot darker and YUM! like a cherry soda, but not as sugary sweet. linnaea liked it too. lazlo is totally into the kombucha not the kefir and linnaea likes the kefir but no kombucha.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
And if I have to be quarrantined alone...







: Well, it's better than Bear being hospitalized *again*, and much better than a houseful of very ill children, right?







Anyhow, wish me luck for a REGULAR flu strain, or some other random sore throat/cough/muscle ache/fever virus.

i hardly ever worry about these things, but for some reason i'm kinda worried about this one. avian flu i was like, "whatevs people. chill out.







" but this one i'm like, "okay honey go to town and get all the produce we'll need to a few weeks so we can watch this whole thing play out.







:"

it doesn't help that i just finished reading A World Made By Hand that has the Mexican flu in it.

so, i have my fingers crossed for you and your family and especially bear, that you are just getting a widdle cold and will be completely recovered in a few days.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PlayaMama* 
i hardly ever worry about these things, but for some reason i'm kinda worried about this one. avian flu i was like, "whatevs people. chill out.







" but this one i'm like, "okay honey go to town and get all the produce we'll need to a few weeks so we can watch this whole thing play out.







:"

I reacted the same way to the Avian Flu scare. Mike and the ILs sat down and I told them that it was pretty unlikely, we were in the wrong part of the country anyway and we were all going to be fine. I managed to hold off on telling the ILs that the only reason TheraFlu and Zicam and their ilk exist has to do with AIDS research.







I'm totally mean enough to call people on hypocrisy in situations like that.









But this has me nervous, especially given the timing of it all. Meh.







:


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

There's five cases in the UK: all in London or Worcester, except a girl of 12 who's all the way down in Devon, a good 150 miles from the other cases.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Emily - I would love to have a girls night sipping on red wine and chatting up a storm. It would be very very awesome.

What is up with this flu? I am reading more and more people getting freaked out by it. All I have managed to really understand is that it is some weird mix of 2 types of swine flu, an avian flu and a human flu strain all mixed up into one. Not having TV and not reading newspapers I somehow have missed the story mostly.
Rynna - I hope you are feeling better. Did you get yourself tested?
Apparently 2 people here in Israel have tested positive for the flu - but it seems to be very mild?????

All the talk of gardening is very exciting for me. My little seedlings are doing so well and I hope that this year we actually will be eating some food from out garden







:
I also have managed to keep my lavender and geranium near the clothes drying line alive... I dream of having my laundry all sweet smelling as I take it in and fold it









Loving the spring feeling and all the green around me







:


----------



## BabyBump (Jul 10, 2007)

Update: Tomorrow's the day unless of course the baby decides to come on her own. I didn't even have to ask, dr just came in the room and said he had been checking into the possibility of getting things started for me.

Thankfully he's not going to induce with pitocin (whew I've heard it's awful). I'm going in at 7:15 tomorrow morning and he's going to strip the membranes. Then I get to come home and wait for contractions to kick in. He would have done it yesterday but he had no open beds in the ob unit so I got to pick between today or tomorrow. I'm dialated to a 2-3 easy so he said once he does his thing labor could go pretty quickly.

I'll keep you all posted.

Does anyone have a biter on their hands? Eli has been terrible lately thanks to learning it from my nephew who bites when he's mad. My nephew even bites himself when his older sister picks at him yet my sil wonders why?? WE tell Eli no biting when he tries but it's not working.


----------



## smokeylo (Apr 26, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eilonwy* 
Okay, so I'm feeling supremely paranoid right now because I feel like poop on a stick. My throat's killing me, I've got a dry(ish) cough that's irritating the crap out of my asthma (and my ears), drippy nose & eyes, and (here's the real kicker) horrible muscle aches & a slight chill. Under ordinary circumstances, I'd drink a ton of tea and sleep as much as possible... but these are not ordinary times, so I'll go and have my blood drawn and be 30zillion times more paranoid than I might otherwise be.


*hug* I am paranoid about this one, too, just because it's spreading so easily. There are likely 2 cases in my state right now and I'm working in a hotbed of germy teenagers with terrible immune systems (we had a mumps outbreak a few years ago) and I"m sure many of them traveled to Mexico over the spring break. If only this thing had waited 2 more weeks so we could have been done with school and everything could be ok. I'm worried more about the preventive measures we'll likely be advised to take -- staying indoors, staying away from public areas -- we are going














:







: being cooped up as it is and I'm counting the days until school is out and we can work on our COMMUNITY garden plot (sigh) and play outside all day.

This whole thing sucks!

We had a restless night of sleep last night but of course Robin sacked out hard just before it's time for the grown ups to get up and get ready for the day







.

Love you guys.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Posting from the Wii!

Hope everyone is doing well!

Rynna- Hope its just a cold and nothing more!


----------



## slgt (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
Update: Tomorrow's the day unless of course the baby decides to come on her own....

Does anyone have a biter on their hands? Eli has been terrible lately thanks to learning it from my nephew who bites when he's mad. My nephew even bites himself when his older sister picks at him yet my sil wonders why?? WE tell Eli no biting when he tries but it's not working.

Good luck tomorrow! Of course, I hope that babe decides to get things moving on her own before then, but you never know!

R is definitely going through a(nother) bitey stage. It's...ugh. I'm fully blaming it on teething - she has 2 bicuspids & 3 molars coming through right now. That said, I think it's also a way she has found of communicating that she is frustrated or all done with a situation - usually indicating that she needs some space to herself.

That's my theory, anyways.


----------



## ema-adama (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BabyBump* 
Update: Tomorrow's the day unless of course the baby decides to come on her own. I didn't even have to ask, dr just came in the room and said he had been checking into the possibility of getting things started for me.

Good luck. That is so exciting. I will definitly be thinking of you and hoping that it all progresses smoothly.








:


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

Babybump we're all pulling for you!!







: Oh how exciting!

Hugs to all worried about the flu. I guess it doesn't bother me, but I'm also just watching to see how it all unfolds. Near as I can see the US cases have been mild. So I reckon many undiagnosed cases could have been out there as people didn't see fit to do anything but stay home and recover.

And - my cast is off!! Woohoo! I have to really work to make a fist and cannot extend/flex it well, but I'm working on it. Never thought I'd be sooo glad to do the dishes! hee hee!


----------



## Theia (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Mamas! I'm still around, though on internet only at the library so therefore on limited time. I haven't read any of the posts this month. Just wanted to say I miss you all and wanted to update on our progress. DD is walking! One day she took 5 steps all at once and within a few days she was walking, turning, etc. She was just waiting until she knew how to do it before really giving it a try I guess. She was so completely proud of herself too, it was so cute to watch her walking and yelling in excitement those first few days. She would work herself into a bit of a sweat even, she was so excited. She also has 3 molars through with the 4th starting to bust out now. I'm in a new town, not the one I thought I'd be in, but I like it so far. We are in a transistional housing place and will be here for a bit. We have our own room and kitchenette, no stove, just a microwave. It sucks cuz I won't even own a microwave in my own home and now I'm stuck with using it for most everything. Ugh.... I've been eating lots of salad. When can our LO's start eating greens raw? DD's diet is concerning me, I feel at a loss as to what I can feed her given our circumstances. She likes peas, sweetened beans, soaked raisins, and sweet potato. But I would like to expand her diet. She still gets formula sometimes and warmed milk others. She is well except we've not been able to defeat the constipation/compaction issues. I've been letting her drink prune juice and it helps some, apple juice makes her rashy. Ugh.... all these challenges and limitations and I just want her to be able to poop with ease. I know I need to find a way to get more fluids like water into her, but it's hard cuz I don't want the sippy cup spilling all in our room on the bed and stuff. That is where we spend most of our time.

Ugh, I've gotta go, my time is nearly up here. I just wanted to drop in and say Hello and send







s to everyone and their LO's.


----------



## eilonwy (Apr 3, 2003)

Feeling cautiously optimistic re: flu. I'm chugging TheraFlu and resting, but I have hope.







: Also.. I miss my redhead.


----------



## lovetobemama (May 16, 2007)

Rynna: Hang in there!!!

Theia: Thanks for checking in! So sorry to hear about the constipation issues









Teeny: Congrats







: on no cast!!

Babybump!!! I'll be thinking about you tonight and tomorrow!! Healthy baby vibes!!!

Flu: Not really thinking about it much, other than just making sure to wash my hands after being out and about, and before making food and things like that. I have friends stockpiling food, but I feel like that is really premature at this point. The poor little guy who died in Texas was visiting from Mexico City, and had been sick for a while before getting treatment in the US, so I don't think that I have been too worried about things here at this point.
We'll see how the next few weeks go, though.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

I think some of it finally hit me tonight. I sobbed for a good 10-15 minutes straight. I had to take a Xanax to calm myself down because the shaking was making me unable to sleep. Hopefully I'll be able to go to sleep in a few minutes and be ok. I needed DH to be here so badly, but I couldn't bother him at work and risk his job over this. So I prayed and hopefully I'll feel better in the morning.

I don't see my counselor again for another 2 weeks. Feels like 2 months.


----------



## PlayaMama (Apr 1, 2007)

theia- SO good to see you!! we're looking right now for rentals around that area, probably moving november-ish. not sure how to help with the constipation issue... is there any way for you to make a green smoothie? like, juice and kale and maybe some cucumber? lots of liquid and fiber?

sarah lynne- big huge hugs mama!! can you schedule another appt sooner? if not, make yourself a mug of tea, read a book, watch a movie? i don't know, i've never been in your shoes so i'm not sure if i should advocate distancing yourself from the emotion or letting yourself completely and fully feel it and move through it...

heather- you're having a baby soon







may you have a wonderful birth!

rynna- glad you're feeling okay. fingers crossed!

emily- count me in for margarita night too! and, um, i am sorta stock piling food







: but it's not just because of the flu, it's more a realization that when you don't have much money it's better to fill the pantry when things are on sale rather than save money, eat the pantry down, and then buy at full price.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Theia, River's cup has a straw- I think it's made by Avent- that he can suck, but doesn't leak, and it rocks my world. Skye had them too, and it's great. I can't find htem online.

Sarah Lynne























well, our bank accounts are now significantly emptier and by the middle of the day, we should be home owners...







I'm scared and excited and really, really missing my dad right now.


----------



## Mommy2Austin (Oct 10, 2006)

Helen- Good luck on the house!!!

I'm feeling better this morning. Didn't get much sleep and definitely have to talk to DH when he gets home about what happened.

OH and I'm super excited because I won $100 on one of my GPT sites


----------



## Teenytoona (Jun 13, 2005)

New thread here


----------

